# لعبة الصراحة 50سؤال لكل عضو ..وعضوة .. من اختيارى



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2012)

*






ازيكوا اتمني تكونوا بخير
 
 
 :11_1_211v:
 انا جايب موضوع جمييل واتمني يعجبكم 
 هو عباره عن اختار عضو او عضوه من اعضاء المنتدي 
 وأسئله او أسئلها 50سؤال
 وبعد مايخلص اوتخلص هختاره عضو تاني
 بعده او بعدها 
 
 
 
 :36_22_25::36_22_25:
 اتمني الموضوع يعجبكم 
 
 :big37::big37:
 
 
 
 وهبدأ ب ....بنت الكنيسة
 *​ *
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 أغسطس 2012)

حرام عليك يا مفتري
٥٠ so2al


----------



## Samir poet (24 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> حرام عليك يا مفتري
> ٥٠ so2al


ههههههههههه
دخلتى بى رجيلك الدورعليكى برضو
قريب
هههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

ايه دا هو 
حرام ياسموره ههههههه
تبدأ بي انا كدا 

بس ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
جميييل
​


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ايه دا هو
> حرام ياسموره ههههههه
> تبدأ بي انا كدا
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههه
نورتى اعملك اية
انتى اقرب واحدة قولت
ابعتلها وففقتى
متنكريش
هههههههههههههه
جارى احضار 
ال50 سؤال
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> نورتى اعملك اية
> انتى اقرب واحدة قولت
> ابعتلها وففقتى
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
خلاص موافقه وامري لربنا بقا
بس بكره مش انهارده 
وبكره متاخر كمان بالليل هههه
ربنا علي المفتري ههههه
​


----------



## mero_engel (25 أغسطس 2012)

يا اهلا بالقمر بنت الكنيسه 
طي ابتدو اسئله  وانا هتلالاقوني اشتغلت معاكو
بس حد يقص الشريط ويبدء


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> خلاص موافقه وامري لربنا بقا
> بس بكره مش انهارده
> ...


هههههههههههه
لا بعدك
خلاص الغزال وقع 
فى ايد الاسد
وجارى الاكل


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> يا اهلا بالقمر بنت الكنيسه
> طي ابتدو اسئله  وانا هتلالاقوني اشتغلت معاكو
> بس حد يقص الشريط ويبدء


قصصى وهنزالك حلان
ههههههههههههه
وهريهلك الويل
البت
دى
ههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> يا اهلا بالقمر بنت الكنيسه
> طي ابتدو اسئله  وانا هتلالاقوني اشتغلت معاكو
> بس حد يقص الشريط ويبدء



هههههههههه
بتهدي النفوس طبعااا
خليكي جنبي 
أحياتي أحياتي
انا ربنا وقعني مع عدو المراه 
ههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

1-عندك باقه ورد وباقه شوك لمن تهدى الورد ولمن تهدى الشوك؟؟؟

2-قطعه ذهب وقطعه فحم اكتب اسم على الفحم واكتب اسم على الذهب؟ 

3-جاتلك حمامه زاجل على الشباك وفى رجله رساله تتصور من مين الرساله؟؟ 

4-مركب فى البحر وغربت الشمس تحب تكون مع مين فى المركب؟؟ 



5-تجربه فى حياتك مريت بيها وندمان عليها ؟؟؟ 
6-قدامك ورقه والوان ترسيم ايه؟؟

7-اصعب كلمه يقولها لساانك هى ايه؟؟ 


8- تعرضتى موقف محرج ؟؟؟​


----------



## mero_engel (25 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههه
> بتهدي النفوس طبعااا
> خليكي جنبي
> أحياتي أحياتي
> ...


ولا بنخاف ولا بيهمنا انا معاكي 
قال عدو المراه قال هههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> ولا بنخاف ولا بيهمنا انا معاكي
> قال عدو المراه قال هههههههههه


متنسياش الدور برضو عليكى هيجى
افرحيلك فرحتين
بكرةتبكى
بدل الدموع دم
هههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> ولا بنخاف ولا بيهمنا انا معاكي
> قال عدو المراه قال هههههههههه



ههههههههههههه
حببتي علي رأيك
قال عدو المراه قال 
هههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حببتي علي رأيك
> قال عدو المراه قال
> هههههههه
> ​


جاوبى على الاسئلة 
وبلاش دعوات وطلبات
كلةسابك خاف على مصلحتو الاول
ههههههههههههههههه
جاوبى علشان اكون راضى
عنك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اها ...بنقول ياااااااااهادي
> هههههه
> 
> 
> ...




بس كفايه انهارده:heat:
عايزه انام انا :36_1_4:
بكره نكمل ياسموره :bomb:
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههه
> دخلتى بى رجيلك الدورعليكى برضو
> قريب
> هههههههههههه


 لا أنا مسافرة موزمبيق يجي سنة 30:


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> بس كفايه انهارده:heat:
> عايزه انام انا :36_1_4:
> بكره نكمل ياسموره :bomb:
> ​


هههههههههههه
صعبتى عليا اووووووووى
انابعزك اووووووووووى
لدرجةعاوزاعمل فيكى
:bomb::bomb:
ههههههههههههههههه


lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا أنا مسافرة موزمبيق يجي سنة 30:


لامناممكن ادبسك حلان
مكان بنت الكنيسةواقولك اشرب
بقى 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لا أنا مسافرة موزمبيق يجي سنة 30:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## إيمليــآ (25 أغسطس 2012)

*,.

* 50 .. أيهـ آلشر دهـ هههههـ

ربنآ معآكـِ يآ *بنوتى*
^_^
 
*.،*​


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> * 50 .. أيهـ آلشر دهـ هههههـ
> 
> ...


لا تخافى انا  اعرف مايجب فعلو
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> * 50 .. أيهـ آلشر دهـ هههههـ
> 
> ...



ههههههههه
امين يارب حببتي ههههه
​


----------



## mero_engel (25 أغسطس 2012)

كام سؤال ببقي 
1- تحبي توجهي رساله لعدو المراه تقولي ايه فيها ؟؟؟؟
2- مين اقرب شخصيه ليكي في المنتدي ؟
3- هل حصل موقف مع حد هنا واديقي في المنتدي مين هو ؟ وايه المةوقف؟
4- لو حبيبتي توجهيلي رساله هتقوليلي ايه 
5- اكي موقف محرج حصلك ؟
6- عندك كام سنه

متخفيش انا معاكي ومحدش يقدر علينا


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههه
> امين يارب حببتي ههههه
> ​


 *من وجهه نظرى لو قدرتى تجاوبى على كل الاسئله الى جيه و بكل صراحه مهما كانت ... فأنتى جريئه *​* 
ولو جاوبتى بس مش بكل صراحه .. يبقى مش عندك ثقه فى نفسك او فى تصرفاتك 

لو مش جاوبتى خالص تبقى مش جريئه او مش عاوزه تجاوبى لان صراحتك مش هتعجبنا كأعضاء 

فى كل الحالات بقدملك أحترامى 

نبداء الاسئله

1- حبيتى قبل كدا ..؟ 

2-عندك فراغ عاطفى ..؟ 

3-تعتبرى نفسك مزاجيه .. ؟

4-معقده..؟

5-بتحسى بالملل.. ولو اه بسبب ايه ..؟

6-عندك زوق فى أختيارك لملابسك..؟

7-بتصلى .. محجبه..؟ 

8-عندك الشجاعه انك تقولى اسمك فى المنتدى ..؟

9-شكلك العام بتوصفيه بأيه ..؟

10-أتخطبتى قبل كدا و الخطوبه مش كملت و كان السبب منك او رفض خطيبك ليكى ..؟

11-فى عضو مزهقك فى المنتدى ..؟

12-ايه الصفه اللى الناس بتطلقها عليكى ..؟

13-مسرفه ..؟

14-ندمتى على قرار أتخذتيه قبل كدا ..؟

15-بتحسى انك مظلومه فى بعض الحالات ولا ظالمه ..؟

16-ايه اللى ناقصك فى حياتك..؟

17-بتكلمى كام ولد تقريبا .. لو ليكى أختلاط*
:smil6::smil6:ربنا يسترها عليكى:smile02
:ura1:هههههههههههههه:ura1:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> كام سؤال ببقي
> أووووك طبعااا:66:
> 
> 1- تحبي توجهي رساله لعدو المراه تقولي ايه فيها ؟؟؟؟
> ...



ههههههههههه ربنا يخليكي ليا حببتي 
نورتيني :love45:


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

بنسبة لالاخت ميرو
هل لحظتى
عنوان 
الموضوع
واخرومكتوب من اختيارى
يعنى اسئلتك
خارجةعن سياق الموضوع
انا فقط اللى اسال
ومنتظرك ياعدويتى
بنت الكنيسة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *من وجهه نظرى لو قدرتى تجاوبى على كل الاسئله الى جيه و بكل صراحه مهما كانت ... فأنتى جريئه *​*
> ولو جاوبتى بس مش بكل صراحه .. يبقى مش عندك ثقه فى نفسك او فى تصرفاتك
> امممممممم ماشي ماشي:nunu0000::gun:
> 
> ...



هههههههههههه
هنا بتكلم مع كذا حد بس مش بتكلم في حاجات شخصيه
غير مع واحد بس لكن الباقي كلام عادي:34ef:

في الحقيقه مفيش غير صباح الخير صباح النور 
ودا بيكون نادرا :smil4:


بس خلصت هههههههه

​


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

25 وعشرين سؤال
من50 سؤال
انتظرينى فى باقى الاسئلةنورتى


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2012)

ينهار ابيض 50 سؤال طب خلوها 200 تبقى أخف شوية... حرام عليكم، ههههههههههه ايه ده مين يقعد يجاوب على 50 سؤال، 50 ايه الافترى ده، ارحموا البونية شوية، ده عقبال لما تجيبوا 2 ولا تلاته هاتوصلوا لصفحة 100 في التعليقات ... عموماً طولة العمر تبلغ الأمل وسعاد وليلي وعمر وعمرو ... الخ الخ
​


----------



## amgd beshara (25 أغسطس 2012)

:close_tem50 سؤال 
يا ساتر اية الافترة دة 
ربنا ما يحكمك علي ولايا
:t25:
متااابع


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> ينهار ابيض 50 سؤال طب خلوها 200 تبقى أخف شوية... حرام عليكم، ههههههههههه ايه ده مين يقعد يجاوب على 50 سؤال، 50 ايه الافترى ده، ارحموا البونية شوية، ده عقبال لما تجيبوا 2 ولا تلاته هاتوصلوا لصفحة 100 في التعليقات ... عموماً طولة العمر تبلغ الأمل وسعاد وليلي وعمر وعمرو ... الخ الخ
> ​



هههههههههه
اها شايف ياستاذي
المفتري عدو المراءه بيعمل فينا ايه هههههههه
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> 25 وعشرين سؤال
> من50 سؤال
> انتظرينى فى باقى الاسئلةنورتى




اوووووك يامسهل يااارب :close_tem​


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههه
> اها شايف ياستاذي
> المفتري عدو المراءه بيعمل فينا ايه هههههههه
> ​


*ههههههههههه
حقيقى استمتعت بالحوار معاكى
اختى بنت الكنيسة
واشكرك كتير على قبول الدعوة 
ودول اخير اسئلةوبى كدا
50 سؤال
واشكرك واشكرك ربنا يباركك ويحميكى ويحافظ عليكى ويبعد عنك كل شر
اتفضلى اخر الاسئلة كى استطيف عضو جديد
 
*

_1- هل انت تفعل ماتقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟ 
_
*2- اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟*​

_*3- ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليلة ؟*_​

_*4- اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟*_​

_*5- من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟*_​

_*6- لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟*_​

_*7- ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحة ؟*_​

_*8- من يسكن قلبك؟*_​

_*9- هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟*_​

_*10- هل تدخل الشات ؟*_​

_*11- هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟*_​

_*12- ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟*_​

_*13- (( اللي راح راح و كلمة ياريت ملهاش لزمة؟ )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العبارة لنفسك , فماذا تقصد بها ؟*_​

_*14- (( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟*_​

_*15- متى اخر مره بكيت؟*_​

_*16- اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟*_​

_*17- هل لديك الجرأة ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟*_​

_*18- هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟*_​

_*19- بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟*_​

_*20- اغمض عينيك دقيقة لو سمحت , ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟*_​

_*21- هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟*_​

_*22- ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعية أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟*_​

_*23- هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقة الى حب ؟*_​

_*24- هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقة بين الرجل والمرأة ؟*_​

_*25- هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العملية او الاجتماعية او العاطفية ؟*_​​


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> ينهار ابيض 50 سؤال طب خلوها 200 تبقى أخف شوية... حرام عليكم، ههههههههههه ايه ده مين يقعد يجاوب على 50 سؤال، 50 ايه الافترى ده، ارحموا البونية شوية، ده عقبال لما تجيبوا 2 ولا تلاته هاتوصلوا لصفحة 100 في التعليقات ... عموماً طولة العمر تبلغ الأمل وسعاد وليلي وعمر وعمرو ... الخ الخ
> ​


هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
اضمن
لاتقلق
الدورعليك بميتن
سوال
ال200 هدبسك قريب


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> :close_tem50 سؤال
> يا ساتر اية الافترة دة
> ربنا ما يحكمك علي ولايا
> :t25:
> متااابع


هاااااااااااى
معلش معلش
انت متعرفش انى 
عدوالمراة اللدود
هههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 أغسطس 2012)

*يانهارررر مش فاايت
50 سؤال مره واحده .. طب خليها علي مرتين : )

موضوع جميل جدااا
وان شاء الله الدور ميجيش عليا ابدا 
*


----------



## aymonded (25 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههه
> اضمن
> لاتقلق
> ...



أمممممممممممممم انا عموماً مسافر القطب الشمالي الشرقي
معزوم من أصحابي سكان الإسكيمو على رحلة غوص في أعماق الثلوج
وهارجع بعد 120 سنة انتظرني ومش تقلق مش هاتأخر عن كده خالص










​


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> أمممممممممممممم انا عموماً مسافر القطب الشمالي الشرقي
> معزوم من أصحابي سكان الإسكيمو على رحلة غوص في أعماق الثلوج
> وهارجع بعد 120 سنة انتظرني ومش تقلق مش هاتأخر عن كده خالص
> 
> ...


لا اطمن
انا ممكن ادبسك
دلوقتى عادى
وبعد كدا تسافر
علطوال
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (25 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يانهارررر مش فاايت
> 50 سؤال مره واحده .. طب خليها علي مرتين : )
> 
> موضوع جميل جدااا
> ...


طبعا على مرتين
لا اطمنى
هجيلك يوم برضو


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> حقيقى استمتعت بالحوار معاكى
> اختى بنت الكنيسة
> 
> ...




هييه هييه هييه خلصت :ura1::ura1:
بس تعبت :36_1_47:

ميرسي كتييييييييير سموره
يالا علشان تعبك :748pf:
ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك 
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

شكر ليكى بنت
الكنيسة حقيقى 
كنتى ضيفة خفيفةعلينا 
شكر ليكى
واحنا سعداءاننا اتعرفنا عليكى
وجارى تدبيسى 
حد جديد
قصدى استطافة حد
جديد
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

انا جايه اتفرج واقولك محدش يعمل حسابي
ههههههههههههههههه

الله يكون في عون اللي بيجاوب


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا جايه اتفرج واقولك محدش يعمل حسابي
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> الله يكون في عون اللي بيجاوب


:smile01:smile01لا اطمنى دورك قرب خلاص وانا هعملك :smile01:smile01مفاجة :smile02:smile02علشان تجاوبى :smile02:smile02
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> :smile01:smile01لا اطمنى دورك قرب خلاص وانا هعملك :smile01:smile01مفاجة :smile02:smile02علشان تجاوبى :smile02:smile02
> هههههههههههههه​



لا انسي انا ماليش في الحوارات دي

انا متفرجه ومشجعه فقط

غير كدا بعتذر وبشده :smile02


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> لا انسي انا ماليش في الحوارات دي
> 
> انا متفرجه ومشجعه فقط
> 
> غير كدا بعتذر وبشده :smile02


انسى واشربى البيبسى
دورك قرب جداااااااااا
جداااااااااااااا
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
متحوليشى تهربى:act23::act23:
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

ومعانا ومعاكم
عضو اكثرمن رائع
انسان جميل
ذو شخصية مرحة
محبة للمسيح 
خادم لكل اولاد الملك
معاناومعاكم
الاستاذ






ايمن

اهلا وسهلا بيك
منورنا والله
الانتقم بى 500سؤال
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

منتظرين كلمتك
قبل بدا الاسئلة


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

*مبديا يعنى كدا
سؤال احياطتى
تحب تقول ايه للعضوه اللي كانت مدبسه قبلك هههه ؟؟
**
بنت الكنيسة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
1-اسمك المستعار ؟

 2-سبب اختيارك لهذاالاسم ؟

 3-الهوايات 
 ؟

 4-افضل شهـر بالسنه والسبب ؟ 

 5-حلمك في الحياة؟

 6-أجمل 
 سنوات مرت عليك؟

 7-البرامج المفضلة؟

 8-شخصيتك ( عصبي ، رومانسي ، 
 ....... )؟

 9-اجمل بلد زرتها ؟

 10-ماهو لونك المفضل ؟

 11-من 
 هو مثلك الاعلى ؟ 

 12-ماهي حكمتك بالحياة ؟

 13-ماالذي يحزنك 
 ؟

 14-ماالذي يغيظك ؟

 15-ماالذي يفرحك ؟

 16-افضل شخصيه في رأيك 
 ؟

 17-فنانك ومطربك المفضله؟

 18-لو خيروك تكون مشرف أي قسم تختار 
 ؟

 19-من هم الأعضاء اللي تود مصادقتهم ؟ 

 20-من هم الأعضاء اللي 
 تتمنى تشوفهم؟

 21-من العضو اللي تحب يضيفك لقائمة الأصدقاء ؟

 22-رأيك 
 بـ الصداقـه بيـن الجنسيـن؟

 23-عضو عاجبتك صورته الشخصيه وتوقيعه 
 ؟

 24-عضو نشيط... ؟

 25-عضو مفقود... ؟

 26-عضو واثق من نفسه؟

 27-عضو داخل 
 مزاجك 
؟

 28-عضو تتمنى تلقتي به؟

 29-عضو مثقف 
؟

 30-عضو 
 نفسك تغير اسمه 
؟

 31-عضو نفسك تكفخه هههه ؟

 32-عضو نفسك 
 تقول له ( برافو عليك ) 

 33- عضو تبي تهديه بيت شعر ايش هو بيت الشعر ؟

 34-ماهو رأيك 
 بالحب ؟

 35- صــف نفســـك بكلمتيـــن فقـــط..! 

 36 -مــاهــو الشــئ 
 الذي ندمــت علــي عمـلــــه؟!؟ 

 37 -كـلمـــة تمنيـــــت ان تسـتطيـــع سحـبهــــا؟!؟ 

 38 -آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل أن تنـــــام؟!؟ 


 39 -جــريمــة تتمنـــي لـــو تستطيـــع ارتكابهــــا؟!؟

 40 -حمـامة 
 زاجـــل حاملـــة رســالة لـك,,,من من تتمنـى ان تكــون؟!؟

 41-شخـــص 
 لطــالما حـــلمـــت بــــه؟!؟ 

 42 -دمـعـــه انـذرفــــت رغـمــاً 
 عنـــك؟!؟ 

 43 -مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن تنســــاه؟!؟ 

 44 -شـخــص 
 تتمنــي الإنتقــام منـــه؟!؟ 

 45-شــئ او عمــل لا تستطيــع مســامحته؟!؟ 


 46-شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري حياتـــك؟!؟

 47-حلم لا تستطيـــع 
 تحقيقه؟!؟

 48-كلمة تود سماعها كل يوم؟!؟

 50 -طالع رحله بريه من تاخذ 
 معك ؟؟ *​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

فى انتظار اجابتك بى فارغ الصبر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

الاستاذ الغالي أيمن 
حرام عليك ياسمير ههههه
ربنا معاك استاذي 
منوووور

​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> الاستاذ الغالي أيمن
> حرام عليك ياسمير ههههه
> ربنا معاك استاذي
> منوووور
> ...


هههههههههههه
هوقال 200
سؤال
واناسلت 50 يبقى انا مش غلطان
هههههههههههههههه
قلبى معاك استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2012)

النور نوركم بس يعني خلي الأسئلة شوية شوية مش كلها مرة واحده كده بلاش تفتري ههههههههههههههه
حاضر هاجاوب بس مش دلوقتي يا جميل مشغول شويه اوعدك النهارده هاجاوب بس اديني فرصة اشوف بعض الأمور واجاوبك يا جميل، النعمة معك
​


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2012)

*مبديا يعنى كدا
سؤال احياطتى
تحب تقول ايه للعضوه اللي كانت مدبسه قبلك هههه ؟؟
**
بنت الكنيسة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*ربنا كان في عونك من الناس الأشرار دول ههههههههه*

 1-اسمك المستعار ؟
*يعني مش عارفه يا جميل !!!!
aymonded*

 2-سبب اختيارك لهذاالاسم ؟
*السؤال ده جاوبته في المنتدى هنا لو شاطر تعرف توصل له ويبقالك الحلاوة (طحينية طيعاً)*

  3-الهوايات 
 ؟
*كتير وصعب أسردها كلها هنا مع إني قلتاها سابقاً في موضوع مشابه 
وبداية العمر عمله مخصوص وهراني أسئلة اعتقد عدوا ال 100 سؤال*

  4-افضل شهـر بالسنه والسبب ؟ 
*ما عنديش تفضيل بين أيام السنة
كل الأيام بالنسبة لي هي أفضل دائماً*

 5-حلمك في الحياة؟
*هنا في الحياة مش عندي حلم فيها
ولكن لي رجاء حي بيسوع المسيح 
ومش صعب حد يوصله ويفهمه من خلال كتاباتي كلها*

 6-أجمل 
 سنوات مرت عليك؟
*كل الأيام والسنوات استفدت منها كتير وكان فيها تدبير إلهي واضح لا أقدر أن أنكره
حتى أصعب الأيام ضيق ومحنة وشدة بل وأخطاء كانت بمثابة قوة وعزاء شخصي بعد ذلك
ووجدت فيها أعمال عظيمة لأجل منفعتي الشخصية*

 7-البرامج المفضلة؟
*مش فاهم دية يا جميل تقصد ايه بالبرامج المفضلة !!!*
 
 8-شخصيتك ( عصبي ، رومانسي ، 
 ....... )؟
*لأ مش عصبي خالص ولا رومانسي على الإطلاق
هادئ عادة وأحب الهدوء والتأمل الكثير
وأحب الواقع مع أن خيالي واسع جداً بسبب حبي الشديد للطبيعة
* 
 9-اجمل بلد زرتها ؟
*لم أذهب لبلاد ومناطق كثيرة وكلها محصورة في مصر
بس باحب اقعد في المزارع والحدائق وعلى البحر
 أو في اي مكان يخص الطبيعة
 *
 10-ماهو لونك المفضل ؟
*مش عندي لون مفضل يا جميل 
بس عموماً باحب الألوان الفاتحه غالباً وأفضلها جداً
وعلى الأخص ألوان الطبيعة*
 
 11-من 
 هو مثلك الاعلى ؟ 
*كتيييييييييييييير جداً
لأني عادة بانظر لكل واحد واتعلم منه ما يمزه
وحتى عيوبه بتعمق فيها لكي تكون مثال لشخصيتي لكي لا أتعثر فيها واحذر منها*

 12-ماهي حكمتك بالحياة ؟
*لا تكون حكيماً في عين نفسك، أتقي الرب وابعد عن الشرّ
 *
 13-ماالذي يحزنك 
 ؟
*تشتت الفكر بعيداً عن الله*

 14-ماالذي يغيظك ؟
*الإهمال والكسل*
 
 15-ماالذي يفرحك ؟
*زيارات النعمة* 

 16-افضل شخصيه في رأيك 
 ؟
*المحب لله من كل قلبه*

 17-فنانك ومطربك المفضله؟
*ماعنديش يا جميل حد مفضل لأني مش مهتم كتير*

 18-لو خيروك تكون مشرف أي قسم تختار 
 ؟
*هههههههههه تاني ما انا مشرف يا جميل
وهي ناقصة، بصراحة مش باحب الإشراف خالص
بيعطلني كتير عن الكتابة والانتهاء من بعض الموضوعات*

 19-من هم الأعضاء اللي تود مصادقتهم ؟ 
*أعتقد أن مش فيه عضو عدى عليَّ من غير ما نبقى أصدقاء 
*
 20-من هم الأعضاء اللي 
 تتمنى تشوفهم؟
*كل اللي عرفتهم في المنتدى والتقيت بيهم هُنا*

 21-من العضو اللي تحب يضيفك لقائمة الأصدقاء ؟
*طب دور على حد عرفته ومش ضايفني 
السؤال ليس له محل من الإعراب هههههههههه
*
 22-رأيك 
 بـ الصداقـه بيـن الجنسيـن؟
*مافيش حاجة اسمها كده معظمها بتتقلب في النهاية لمشاكل لا حد لها إلا لو حصل وارتبطوا
ودية بتبقى ضعيفه جداً جداً، هو بس الحجة اسمها صداقة ولكن عاقبتها مشاكل لا تُحدّ ولا تنتهي
إلا لو كان فيه هناك احترام بين الطرفين في إطار الوحدة مع الله في سرّ التقوى
مع عدم الانخراط في الأحاديث التي تمس الشخصية ومعرفة أسرارها قط 
لأن هذا كفيل أن يخلق مشاعر بينهم
* 
 23-عضو عاجبتك صورته الشخصيه وتوقيعه 
 ؟
*بصراحة مش ركزت في التوقيعات كتير *

 24-عضو نشيط... ؟
*فيه كتير يا جميل من أمثلتهم [ النهيسي - غريغوريوس - أوريجانوس المصري - دونا - أمه .. الخ الخ ]*
 
 25-عضو مفقود... ؟
*ماتعدش كتير العدد في الليمون
منهم [ عادل القلب الشجاع - الأخ مكرم زكي ... الخ الخ ] *
 
 26-عضو واثق من نفسه؟
*تسأل بقى فيها العضو اللي بيقول انا واثق من نفسي ....*

 27-عضو داخل 
 مزاجك 
؟
*انا عندي الكل زي بعض بلا تمييز الكل داخل مزاجي 
وباحبه كأخ وكأخت فعلاً والكل يشهد*

 28-عضو تتمنى تلقتي به؟
*انت عايز تكرر الأسئلة وخلاص، كل اللي اتعرفت عليه هنا بصراحة
مخصوم منك ربع سؤال بس هه*

 29-عضو مثقف 
؟
*فيه كتير يا جميل وصعب اذكرهم كلهم..
من أمثلتهم [ رويس - كلدانية - غريغوريوس ... الخ الخ ]
*
 30-عضو 
 نفسك تغير اسمه 
؟
*مافيش يا جميل، لأني اتعودت أقبل كل واحد زي ما هو بيظهر نفسه
لأني باعتبر من التقدير والاحترام قبول العضو تحت أي مسمى هو اختاره ليُعبَّر عن شخصيته
وفي منتهى الاستخفاف أني أحاول أن أنظر بازدراء لاسم تم اختياره من أي شخص، أو أحاول أن أُغيره
* 
 31-عضو نفسك تكفخه هههه ؟
*للأسف موش فخمتو معلشي !!!!*
 
 32-عضو نفسك 
 تقول له ( برافو عليك ) 
*أنت لأنك مستقصدني بأسئلتك ههههههههه*
 
 33- عضو تبي تهديه بيت شعر ايش هو بيت الشعر ؟
*أنت طبعاً بس لوشاطر وجدع صحيح تعرف تشرحه صح؛ وبيت الشعر هو
*إن تفشحط الهنهل والمنكل... كاء بقريحة الطروب مهلهل
 والهجوع أن تحشرمت ... وطسنا في صرصر بمنسل
 وأن تخرم الوصل فعدمت رقادي ... قعقعت السيوف في وطيس بيداء مقشع*
* 
 34-ماهو رأيك 
 بالحب ؟
*الحب هو حياة النفس لو كان مصدره الروح القدس *
 
 35- صــف نفســـك بكلمتيـــن فقـــط..! 
*الخاطي الذي أحبه يسوع*

 36 -مــاهــو الشــئ 
 الذي ندمــت علــي عمـلــــه؟!؟ 
*أيام بُعدي عن الله*

 37 -كـلمـــة تمنيـــــت ان تسـتطيـــع سحـبهــــا؟!؟ 
*مش في ذهني حاجة خالص لأني مش قلت كلمة اندم عليها 
مع أي حد قبل كده
*
 38 -آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره قبـــل أن تنـــــام؟!؟ 
*ربنا يسوع المسيح *

 39 -جــريمــة تتمنـــي لـــو تستطيـــع ارتكابهــــا؟!؟
*أقتل البغضة واسحق الفرقة*

 40 -حمـامة 
 زاجـــل حاملـــة رســالة لـك,,,من من تتمنـى ان تكــون؟!؟
*من كل الأحباء الذين اختفوا عني بقالهم فترة طويلة جداً 
تطمني على أحوالهم وأخبارهم
*
 41-شخـــص 
 لطــالما حـــلمـــت بــــه؟!؟ 
*ربنا يسوع، مش بيفارق معظم أحلامي 
وبعض القديسين*

 42 -دمـعـــه انـذرفــــت رغـمــاً 
 عنـــك؟!؟ 
*أمام بعض المتألمين الذين توجعت من أجلهم جداً*

 43 -مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن تنســــاه؟!؟ 
*بس هي مش صدمة بالمعنى السيء، بل صدمة في إني وجدت نفسي أمام مجد غريب عجيب
والموقف هو أول مرة التقي بربنا يسوع*

 44 -شـخــص 
 تتمنــي الإنتقــام منـــه؟!؟ 
*لم ولن يوجد في حياتي قط*

 45-شــئ او عمــل لا تستطيــع مســامحته؟!؟ 
*عدم التوبة وترك الحياة مع الله*

 46-شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري حياتـــك؟!؟
*مافيش غير ربنا يسوع بصراحة شديدة*

 47-حلم لا تستطيـــع 
 تحقيقه؟!؟
*الناس كلها تعرف الله وتحبه من قلبها ويسود السلام العالم كله*
 
 48-كلمة تود سماعها كل يوم؟!؟
*الرب حصن حياتي، آمين تعالى أيها الرب يسوع*

 50 -طالع رحله بريه من تاخذ 
 معك ؟؟ *
لما اطلعها ها قولك بكل تأكيد
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أغسطس 2012)

اجابات جميله و موضوع جميل -- بس افترا الحقيقه كتير اوى 50 سوءال-- الرب يكون فى عون الضيوف استمتعت باجابات بنت الكنيسه الجميله و باجابات استاذى الجميل ايمن 
 شكرا سمير


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اجابات جميله و موضوع جميل -- بس افترا الحقيقه كتير اوى 50 سوءال-- الرب يكون فى عون الضيوف استمتعت باجابات بنت الكنيسه الجميله و باجابات استاذى الجميل ايمن
> شكرا سمير



بالعكس أنا شايفة إن 50 سؤال قليل جداااااااا 
لو كانوا 100 أو 200 كنت إشتركت :ura1:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أغسطس 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بالعكس أنا شايفة إن 50 سؤال قليل جداااااااا
> لو كانوا 100 أو 200 كنت إشتركت :ura1:


 
 خلاص اكيد سمير هيراعى رغبتك و يعملك مخصوص 100 سوئال  :t4:


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خلاص اكيد سمير هيراعى رغبتك و يعملك مخصوص 100 سوئال  :t4:



صدقينى كنت نفسى أوافق 
بس عندى ظروف تمنعنى من المشاركة


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> النور نوركم بس يعني خلي الأسئلة شوية شوية مش كلها مرة واحده كده بلاش تفتري ههههههههههههههه
> حاضر هاجاوب بس مش دلوقتي يا جميل مشغول شويه اوعدك النهارده هاجاوب بس اديني فرصة اشوف بعض الأمور واجاوبك يا جميل، النعمة معك
> ​


هههههههههههههههه
:act19::act19:حبيت بس اخش عليك
كونج فو علطواااااااااال ههههههههههه
لاتزعل استاذى
امال لوكانتو 200 سؤال
كنت قولت اية
ههههههههههههههههه
لاتزعل
وتشرفت


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اجابات جميله و موضوع جميل -- بس افترا الحقيقه كتير اوى 50 سوءال-- الرب يكون فى عون الضيوف استمتعت باجابات بنت الكنيسه الجميله و باجابات استاذى الجميل ايمن
> شكرا سمير


اشكرك نورتى
ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
دااقل شى


AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> بالعكس أنا شايفة إن 50 سؤال قليل جداااااااا
> لو كانوا 100 أو 200 كنت إشتركت :ura1:


طيب يلا اشتركى ب200 سؤال مخصوص


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> خلاص اكيد سمير هيراعى رغبتك و يعملك مخصوص 100 سوئال  :t4:


طبعا والدور على الملكة
هيلانة
ب200 سؤال
يلا يا جماعةرحبومعايا
بى الملكة هيلانة
هتتقطعى  النهاردة
منى هههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> *مبديا يعنى كدا
> سؤال احياطتى
> تحب تقول ايه للعضوه اللي كانت مدبسه قبلك هههه ؟؟
> **
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه
حقيقى استمتعت بى اجابتك كلها
اكترمن رائعة وحقيقى اناعرفت اختار
ههههههههههههههههه
فى المرة القادمة  ليك 200 سؤال
على مرةواحدةمش 50
ههههههههههههههههههه
حقيقى  استفدمنك ربنا يباركك
ويكون معاك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> حقيقى استمتعت بى اجابتك كلها
> اكترمن رائعة وحقيقى اناعرفت اختار
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...




هههههههه انت ما صدقت يا سيد ... مصيرك تتزنق برضو
بس بزمتك ده شرح شعر والا شرح واحد جعان ...
عموما ليك بسكوته وواحد مانجو وعلبة سفن أخ
بس صور بس لحسن تصدق وتطمع والا حاجة
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههه انت ما صدقت يا سيد ... مصيرك تتزنق برضو
> بس بزمتك ده شرح شعر والا شرح واحد جعان ...
> عموما ليك بسكوته وواحد مانجو وعلبة سفن أخ
> بس صور بس لحسن تصدق وتطمع والا حاجة
> ​


لا بس انت نزل الصور ولاتقلق
لن اكون طماع
بل على العكس
 بسانت تنزل
وليك عندى
حلوة 500 سؤال
على 3مرات
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (26 أغسطس 2012)

حلو خالص والأسئله بسيطه 50 سؤال بس


----------



## aymonded (26 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> لا بس انت نزل الصور ولاتقلق
> لن اكون طماع
> بل على العكس
> بسانت تنزل
> ...



هههههههههههههه نصيحة شعبية: الطمع قل ما جمع
500 وجاي على نفسك ليه خليهم 5000 علشان بس يبقى العدد مناسب
مش هاوفق على اقل من كده بس تبقى كلها أسئلة جديدة مش حد اتسألها قبل كده
والجيش قالك اتصرف، منتظر الأسئلة ... ههههههههه
​


----------



## ^_^mirna (26 أغسطس 2012)

جميل الموضوع
متابعه


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههه نصيحة شعبية: الطمع قل ما جمع
> 500 وجاي على نفسك ليه خليهم 5000 علشان بس يبقى العدد مناسب
> مش هاوفق على اقل من كده بس تبقى كلها أسئلة جديدة مش حد اتسألها قبل كده
> والجيش قالك اتصرف، منتظر الأسئلة ... ههههههههه
> ​



اقشطةويلا بقى العب معاى لان
اذا خسرت يبقى مصيرى
اتزنق واذا كسبت انا يبقى من حقى اسئلك براحتى 
ادخل هون ههههههههههههههههه
http://tankionline.com/battle-en13.html#/battle/000000007fffee00
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> جميل الموضوع
> متابعه


ربنا يباركك
انتظرى دورك ايضا


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

انتظرونا فى اختيار العضو الجديد
مفاجة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

*50 سؤاااااااااااااااال

ماشى يا سمير 


طبعا أنا زى ماما

 عيب تسأل ماما كتير 

هم سؤالين و رد غطاهم*


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *50 سؤاااااااااااااااال
> 
> ماشى يا سمير
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه
بالعكس انتى امى
ولازم اقوم بى الواجب على اكمل واجهة
انتظرينى انتظرينى قريب ثم  قريب
خليها ليك مفاجة غير متوقعة ليكى
هههههههه قال سؤالين قال هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

*تقول معانا ومعاكم عضوه جميله
خفيفه الدم 
ومثقفه جداا
نرحب بيها *

*واثقه فيك يارب*



*في التدبيسه هههه بقصد الحضور بالموضوع
ونبدأ الاسئله *



*
1- كم رقم ترتيبك في الأسرة؟ 
2- من هو الاقرب لك من أعضاء أسرتك؟ 
3- حدد أهم الأمور التي تقوم فيها وانت في البيت؟
4- اكله تحبها كثيرا..؟
5- مشروب يستهويك دائما؟
6- ماهو الطلب الملح الذي تطمع به من أسرتك ولم يتحقق حتى الآن؟
7- عندما تشاهد التلفاز : ماهو ابرز مايستدعي انتباهك وتحرص على متابعته؟ 
8- ماهي أوقات النوم المفضلة لك؟
**9- حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ؟ 
10- احب الالوان الى نفسك ؟ 
11- دولة تتمنى ان تسافر اليها ؟ 
12- ماهي الوظيفة التي تتمناها لنفسك؟ 
13- حدد اسم اليوم الذي تحبه واذكر السبب؟ 
14-حدداسم اليوم الذي تكرهه واذكر السبب؟؟ 
15- حدد نوع سيارتك المفضلة ؟ 
16- مكان يعجبك كثيرا وتتردد عليه دائما؟ 
17- أقرب الاصدقاء الى قلبك ؟
**18- مدرس لازال في ذاكرتك .. ولماذا؟ 
19- مواد دراسية تحبها كثيرا ؟ 
20- مواد دراسية تكرها كثيرا؟
21- حدد بالضبط موقع جلوسك في الفصل؟ 
22- ماهي احب المراحل الدراسية الى نفسك؟
23- ماهو ابرز عقاب مر عليك طوال فترة الدراسة وباي سنه؟
24- هل حصلت على شهادات تميز خاصة وفي أي سنة؟ 
25- سنة دراسية تعد هي الأجمل في حياتك؟ 
26- موقف محرج حدث لك في المدرسة؟
**27- عضو تعلمت منه الكثير ؟ 
28- عضو تتمنى ان تراه شخصيا؟ 
29- عضو لا تتمنى ان يغيب ابدا ؟ 
30- عضو مشاغب ؟ 
31- عضو يعتبر الاميز في نفسك ؟
32- عضو يثير اهتمامك ؟
34- عضو تعرفه خارج المنتدى ؟
35- عضو تكونت لديك علاقة معه عن طريق المنتدى ؟ 
36- عضو اكتشفت مؤخرا انك لم تعامله باهتمام ؟
37- عضو ترى ان لديه امكانيات كبيرة ولم يقدمها حتى الآن ؟*
وفى انتظار رد
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

منوره وايت حببتي للتدبيسه دي
ربنا معاكي ههههههه
​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 أغسطس 2012)

> *تقول معانا ومعاكم عضوه جميله
> خفيفه الدم
> ومثقفه جداا
> نرحب بيها *
> ...


هو اللى بتعملية في الناس هيطلع عليكي ولا اية 
مكانش يومك يا شابة :smile01


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (26 أغسطس 2012)

قدها و قدود يا وايت ههههههههههه متابعا


----------



## white.angel (26 أغسطس 2012)

*انا بتدبس من غير ما وافق*
*لا اوبجكشن بقى *
*
هحاول يا سمير بس هرد بالتقسيط (*​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انا بتدبس من غير ما وافق*
> *لا اوبجكشن بقى *
> *
> هحاول يا سمير بس هرد بالتقسيط (*​


:budo::budo:
اعلشان اكون رحيم:act23:
معاكى فى الانتقام:smile01:smile01
يبقى الاسئلة بالتقسيط
على مرتين
ابسط يا عم الحج ابسط
هههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

*amgdmega*

وحبو اعدائكم

خلي بالك ياسموره هااا فاهمني ياكبير ههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *amgdmega*
> 
> وحبو اعدائكم
> 
> ...


ولا يهمك يا زعيمة
كلةتحت السيطرة
والتخطيط ماشى مظبوط
ههههههههه لاتخافى
قداضحى بحياتى :budo::budo:
هههههههه


----------



## amgd beshara (26 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *amgdmega*
> 
> وحبو اعدائكم
> 
> ...


نعم نعم 
تقصدي اية ها
:gun:


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> نعم نعم
> تقصدي اية ها
> :gun:


متختش فى بالك
هى بتقول انك اعز
اصحابى كدا يعنى:t4::t4:
فهمت


----------



## amgd beshara (26 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> متختش فى بالك
> هى بتقول انك اعز
> اصحابى كدا يعنى:t4::t4:
> فهمت


مش حاسسها :act19:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ولا يهمك يا زعيمة
> كلةتحت السيطرة
> والتخطيط ماشى مظبوط
> ههههههههه لاتخافى
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
اووووووك :ura1:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> نعم نعم
> تقصدي اية ها
> :gun:



ههههههه
لالا دا انا غلبانه:giveup:
بقوله ان الاسمين عاجبني أووي :smile01
مش كدا ياسمير ههههه
​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 أغسطس 2012)

> متختش فى بالك
> هى بتقول انك اعز
> اصحابى كدا يعنى:t4::t4:
> فهمت





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههه
> لالا دا انا غلبانه:giveup:
> بقوله ان الاسمين عاجبني أووي :smile01
> مش كدا ياسمير ههههه
> ​


انتم بتستغفلوني 
بتضحكوا عليا 
ماشي ماشي 
ليكم يوم انتوا الجوز :gun:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> انتم بتستغفلوني
> بتضحكوا عليا
> ماشي ماشي
> ليكم يوم انتوا الجوز :gun:



هههههههههههههه
لالا سمير غلطه مطبعيه هههههههه

​


----------



## Samir poet (26 أغسطس 2012)

انا غلطةفعلان غطةامائلاى
وفى انتظار رد الاخت وايت انجل على الااسئلة


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

ودلوقتى
بنرحب بعضوة جديدة
طالما اختنا وايت انجل مشغولة
وسوفنلاقتى بيها فى وقت اخر
ودلوقتى بنرحب بالعضوة الجديدة
واثقة فيك يارب
احلا واسغلا وسهلا بيكى
يا عدويتى
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

*تقول معانا ومعاكم عضوه جميله*
* خفيفه الدم *
* ومثقفه جداا*
* نرحب بيها *

 *واثقه فيك يارب*



 *في التدبيسه هههه بقصد الحضور بالموضوع*
* ونبدأ الاسئله *




* 1- كم رقم ترتيبك في الأسرة؟ *
* 2- من هو الاقرب لك من أعضاء أسرتك؟ *
* 3- حدد أهم الأمور التي تقوم فيها وانت في البيت؟*
* 4- اكله تحبها كثيرا..؟*
* 5- مشروب يستهويك دائما؟*
* 6- ماهو الطلب الملح الذي تطمع به من أسرتك ولم يتحقق حتى الآن؟*
* 7- عندما تشاهد التلفاز : ماهو ابرز مايستدعي انتباهك وتحرص على متابعته؟ *
* 8- ماهي أوقات النوم المفضلة لك؟*
*9- حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ؟ *
* 10- احب الالوان الى نفسك ؟ *
* 11- دولة تتمنى ان تسافر اليها ؟ *
* 12- ماهي الوظيفة التي تتمناها لنفسك؟ *
* 13- حدد اسم اليوم الذي تحبه واذكر السبب؟ *
* 14-حدداسم اليوم الذي تكرهه واذكر السبب؟؟ *
* 15- حدد نوع سيارتك المفضلة ؟ *
* 16- مكان يعجبك كثيرا وتتردد عليه دائما؟ *
* 17- أقرب الاصدقاء الى قلبك ؟*
*18- مدرس لازال في ذاكرتك .. ولماذا؟ *
* 19- مواد دراسية تحبها كثيرا ؟ *
* 20- مواد دراسية تكرها كثيرا؟*
* 21- حدد بالضبط موقع جلوسك في الفصل؟ *
* 22- ماهي احب المراحل الدراسية الى نفسك؟*
* 23- ماهو ابرز عقاب مر عليك طوال فترة الدراسة وباي سنه؟*
* 24- هل حصلت على شهادات تميز خاصة وفي أي سنة؟ *
* 25- سنة دراسية تعد هي الأجمل في حياتك؟ *
* 26- موقف محرج حدث لك في المدرسة؟*
*27- عضو تعلمت منه الكثير ؟ *
* 28- عضو تتمنى ان تراه شخصيا؟ *
* 29- عضو لا تتمنى ان يغيب ابدا ؟ *
* 30- عضو مشاغب ؟ *
* 31- عضو يعتبر الاميز في نفسك ؟*
* 32- عضو يثير اهتمامك ؟*
* 34- عضو تعرفه خارج المنتدى ؟*
* 35- عضو تكونت لديك علاقة معه عن طريق المنتدى ؟ *
* 36- عضو اكتشفت مؤخرا انك لم تعامله باهتمام ؟*
* 37- عضو ترى ان لديه امكانيات كبيرة ولم يقدمها حتى الآن ؟*
 وفى انتظار رد​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ودلوقتى
> بنرحب بعضوة جديدة
> طالما اختنا وايت انجل مشغولة
> وسوفنلاقتى بيها فى وقت اخر
> ...


اهلا ياخويا ورحمه الله وبركاته
هي القرعه جات عليا
انا كنت عايزه الاخطبوط بول هو اللي يختارني يلا مش مهم :smile01
انا في انتظار الاسئله :thnk0001:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*يالهوي كل دي اسئله 
ده انا كنت رايحه اعمل مج شاي
كده هخليه جردل شاي عشان اعرف  امخمخ
دقايق ياعدوي وتكون الاجابه جاهزه ^^
*


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
اوكى
تحياتى
عدوالمراة


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
منوره طبعا حبيبت قلبي
وكلنا معاكي 
ضدد عدو المرأه اللي شغال ياخدنا واحده ورا واحده هههه
معاااكي 
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> منوره طبعا حبيبت قلبي
> وكلنا معاكي
> ضدد عدو المرأه اللي شغال ياخدنا واحده ورا واحده هههه
> ...


هى دى الطريقة
اى هى دى الخطة الجهنمى
للانتقام منكم
ههههههههههههههههههههه
تحياتى عدوالمراة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*تقول معانا ومعاكم عضوه جميله*
* خفيفه الدم *
* ومثقفه جداا*
* نرحب بيها *

 *واثقه فيك يارب*

*مبدائيا شكرا علي التقديمه الجميله دي
بس بيني وبينك انا استاهل :smile01
* 


 *في التدبيسه هههه بقصد الحضور بالموضوع*
* ونبدأ الاسئله *
*كلمه الحق دايما بتتقال الاول ..

استعنا عالشقا بالله :94:
* 



* 1- كم رقم ترتيبك في الأسرة؟ *
* استني احسبها عشان احنا كتيرر:big61: ..انا رقم 5 *:t23:
* 2- من هو الاقرب لك من أعضاء أسرتك؟ *
*اختي اللي قبلي علي طول . 5 حبيبتشي:t4:*
* 3- حدد أهم الأمور التي تقوم فيها وانت في البيت؟*
*طبيخ , غسيل , مسح , كنس ,مكواه , .. من الخر تقدر تقول سبع صنايع :act19:*
* 4- اكله تحبها كثيرا..؟*
*بحب ورق العنب جداااا والبيتزا :361nl:*
* 5- مشروب يستهويك دائما؟*
*كوفي ميكس بعشقه *
* 6- ماهو الطلب الملح الذي تطمع به من أسرتك ولم يتحقق حتى الآن؟*
*مفيش طلب معين انا بطبعي قليله الطلبات :t23:*
* 7- عندما تشاهد التلفاز : ماهو ابرز مايستدعي انتباهك وتحرص على متابعته؟ *
*برنامج بس يكون هادف مش رغي عالفاضي 
او فيلم قصة حلوه ولو مسلسل تركي ميضرش  ولو فيه حفله لجورج وسوف تلاقيني متنحه:36_3_1:
* * 8- ماهي أوقات النوم المفضلة لك؟*
*بنام الصبح وبصحي العصر :36_1_38:*
*9- حكمة تؤمن بها كثيرا ؟ *
*من دخل فيما لا يعنيه سمع ما لا يرضيه
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
* 10- احب الالوان الى نفسك ؟ *
*اسود *
* 11- دولة تتمنى ان تسافر اليها ؟ *
*نفسي جدا اروح لبنان وشوف المزز اللي هونيك
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
* 12- ماهي الوظيفة التي تتمناها لنفسك؟ *
*نفسي ابقي مدرسة في حضانة لاني بعشق الاطفال :j:*
* 13- حدد اسم اليوم الذي تحبه واذكر السبب؟ *
*مفيش يوم معين كلها ايام شبه بعضها :big74:*
* 14-حدداسم اليوم الذي تكرهه واذكر السبب؟؟ *
*بكره اووووووووووووووووي يوم الاتنين اوووووووي . لاسباب كتير حصلت في نفس اليوم اهمها وفاه بابا الله يرحمه .
* * 15- حدد نوع سيارتك المفضلة ؟ *
*توك توك انا بحب التواضع :12_7_28[1]:*
* 16- مكان يعجبك كثيرا وتتردد عليه دائما؟ *
*الكنيسه :sami73:*
* 17- أقرب الاصدقاء الى قلبك ؟*
*معنديش اصدقاء عالفكره انا يتيمه الاصدقاء :mus25:*
*18- مدرس لازال في ذاكرتك .. ولماذا؟ *
*مستر اسامه بتاع الدرسات في 4 ابتدائي الله يمسيه بالخير لو عايش . ويرحمه لو اتكل ع الله :36_1_46:*
* 19- مواد دراسية تحبها كثيرا ؟ *
*العررربي يوكل ههههه*
* 20- مواد دراسية تكرها كثيرا؟*
*العنجليزي :36_13_3:*
* 21- حدد بالضبط موقع جلوسك في الفصل؟ *
*خير الامور الوسط كنت بحب ابقي في الوسط 
عشان لو شباك طار كده ولا كده ميقعش علي دماغي :36_11_9:
* * 22- ماهي احب المراحل الدراسية الى نفسك؟*
*ابتدائي عز الطفوله والبرائه :1099cj:*
* 23- ماهو ابرز عقاب مر عليك طوال فترة الدراسة وباي سنه؟*
*طرد من الفصل في سنه 4 ابتدائي مكتبتش الواجب :16:*
* 24- هل حصلت على شهادات تميز خاصة وفي أي سنة؟ *
*لا ,, بس حاصله من البيت علي شهاده اللماضه , مع اني غلبانه :36_19_5:*
* 25- سنة دراسية تعد هي الأجمل في حياتك؟ *
*ثالثه اعدادي .. كانت لذوذه*
* 26- موقف محرج حدث لك في المدرسة؟*
*لا مفتكرش *
*27- عضو تعلمت منه الكثير ؟ *
*دخلنا في الغويط .. 
انا بتعلم من كل حد بيقول حاجه مفيده 
* * 28- عضو تتمنى ان تراه شخصيا؟ *
*كتير اووي بامانه . وخايفه اقول حد وانسي حد اظلمه حرام *
* 29- عضو لا تتمنى ان يغيب ابدا ؟ *
*انت ياعدوي هههه .طبعا كل اللي هنا طيوبين 
وقعدتهم مايتشبعش منها وربنا 
* * 30- عضو مشاغب ؟ *
*هاااار اسود وده سؤال برضو ؟
اكيد اننننننننننت هههه :1028yr:
* * 31- عضو يعتبر الاميز في نفسك ؟*
*كلهم بالنسبالي مميزين صدقني*
* 32- عضو يثير اهتمامك ؟*
*حبوا اعدائكم *. *بنت الكنيسه *
* 34- عضو تعرفه خارج المنتدى ؟*
*للاسف مفيش *
* 35- عضو تكونت لديك علاقة معه عن طريق المنتدى ؟ *
*انا لسه مابقليش كتير بس حاسه اني اعرف كل اللي هنا من زمان بامانه *
* 36- عضو اكتشفت مؤخرا انك لم تعامله باهتمام ؟*
*لا مفيش *
* 37- عضو ترى ان لديه امكانيات كبيرة ولم يقدمها حتى الآن ؟*
*كتير . وفعلا مش عايزه انسي حد واظلمه *
 وفى انتظار رد
*خلااااااااااااااص هديت اتبطيت
ياااااااااااااه ده كان هم وانزاح
:941hf:
بس بتمني اكون كنت ضيفه خفيفه عليكم 
*​[/QUOTE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> منوره طبعا حبيبت قلبي
> وكلنا معاكي
> ضدد عدو المرأه اللي شغال ياخدنا واحده ورا واحده هههه
> ...


ده نورك ياحبيبة قلبي
هو عدو المراءة ده حد يقدر عليه
ده مايقدر عليه الا اللي خلقه هههههههههه
بس برضو مش هيأس :smile01


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
حقيقى استمعت بى اجابتك
يا عدويتى ومعلش
فاضل
اخر خمستاشر سؤئال
15 سؤال
هههههههههههههههههههه
على راى حبوا 
وبى كدا ابقى خلصت ال50
سؤال
حقيقى ااستمتعت 
معاكى نورتينى يا عدويتتى


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

_*س١:ممكن بيوم من الأيام تجدين قلبكِ بين كفوف شخص كنتِ تكرهينه؟*
*س٢:كم مره أحببتِ فيها؟*
*س٣:هل تعيشين قصة حب ممزوجةً بالغرام في هاذا الآن؟*
*س٤:كم مره قلتِ أحبك صادقةً من كل قلبكِ؟*
*س٥:ماهي الخيانه بمفهومكِ؟*
*س٦:بنظركِ هل الحب قبل الزواج أفضل أم بعده؟*
*س٧:بماذا تفسرين هاذه الجمله((التضحيه من أجل الحب))؟وهل تشغلُ حيزاً في قاموسك؟*
*س٨:ماهي الصفات التي تجذبكِ بالرجل أو بالأصح صفات فارس أحلامكِ؟*
*س٩:هل نوع حبكِ يختلف من شخص لأخر؟إذا كانت إجابتكِ نعم فكيف ذلك؟*
*س١٠:هل ستأتي لحظة وداع تفرق بينك وبينه؟ماهي؟*
*س١١:إذا كانت نظرتك للحب تافهه!! فما سبب ذلك؟*
*س١٢: الكرامه أم الحب؟وماهو السبب الذي جعلني اربطهما ببعض؟*
*س١٣:باءت معركة الحب الأولى بالفشل فهل ستخوضين معركة حب بعدها أم ستترددين؟*






















_متى يمكن أن تكذب مشاعر من يحبك ؟ 
عمرك غلطت علي بنت غلطة كبيرة بس مانت ندمانة عليها؟
 اتمني تجابى بصراحة....


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> حقيقى استمعت بى اجابتك
> يا عدويتى ومعلش
> ...


*ربنا يخليك بجد ده انا اللي استمتعت (سامحني يارب علي كدبي ):smile01
هااااار اسود هو لسه فيه خمناشر سؤال كومان 
لللللللللليه هما اللي فاتوا كانوا كام
انا افتكرتهم 90:thnk0001:
ماشي ياعدوي هات اللي عندك ياسمير ماهو مش بأيدي
وتحت امرك ياسمير اؤمر ياسيدي هههههههه بشعرلك اهو 

*


----------



## ponponayah (29 أغسطس 2012)

منتورة اللعبة يا قمر
وبجد دى مش اسئلة دا انتحار سمير متوصى اوووى ​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ربنا يخليك بجد ده انا اللي استمتعت (سامحني يارب علي كدبي ):smile01
> هااااار اسود هو لسه فيه خمناشر سؤال كومان
> لللللللللليه هما اللي فاتوا كانوا كام
> انا افتكرتهم 90:thnk0001:
> ...


لا مش ماشى وقعدتلك
على قلبكوهكتم على نفسك
هههههههههههههههههه
ويوتحت امرى امال اية
:mus25::mus25:
والنبى يا جماعة
الليلة دى رومانسية بينى وبينها
:new8::new8::new8:
سبونى احب فيها شوية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

ponponayah قال:


> منتورة اللعبة يا قمر
> وبجد دى مش اسئلة دا انتحار سمير متوصى اوووى ​


هههههههههههه:smile01:smile01
هجيلك يوم وتقعى تحت ايدى:act23::act23::act23:


----------



## ponponayah (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههه:smile01:smile01
> هجيلك يوم وتقعى تحت ايدى:act23::act23::act23:




لالالا لية كدا بس يا سمير
مانت كنت طيب من شوية
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

ponponayah قال:


> لالالا لية كدا بس يا سمير
> مانت كنت طيب من شوية
> ههههههههههههه​


لالا اطمنى انا طيب واحنين
اووووووى
حتى شوفة 
واثقة فيك يارب
شغالة تضحك
ومبسوطة علشان
تعرفى قداية انا بعزك برضو
هههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> _*س١:ممكن بيوم من الأيام تجدين قلبكِ بين كفوف شخص كنتِ تكرهينه؟
> ممكن . لاني مقتنعه اوي بالمثل اللي بيقول لا محبه الا بعد عداوه
> * *س٢:كم مره أحببتِ فيها؟
> مره واحده ( واه ياني ياني ياني مش هعمل كده تاني )
> ...



*ماشي يااروب انت شايلي الاسئله التقيله علي جنب ههههه
بس اوعي تقولي فاضل اسئله تاني 
هديك بالبوكس في مراخيرك :boxing::boxing::smile01
*


----------



## ponponayah (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> لالا اطمنى انا طيب واحنين
> اووووووى
> حتى شوفة
> واثقة فيك يارب
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههه ماشى يا عم 
بس ه وائقة مش قادرة تاخد نفسها من كتر الاسئلة 
مش من كتر ما هى مبسوطة هههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ماشي يااروب انت شايلي الاسئله التقيله علي جنب ههههه
> بس اوعي تقولي فاضل اسئله تاني
> هديك بالبوكس في مراخيرك :boxing::boxing::smile01
> *


هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه ولايهمنى
انابلعب حديد
وانشالله هبقى زى جون سينا:smile01
ههههههههههههههههههههه
اخر سؤلين
ههههههههههههه
متى يمكن أن تكذب مشاعر من يحبك ؟ 
عمرك غلطت علي بنت غلطة كبيرة بس مانت ندمانة عليها؟
 اتمني تجابى بصراحة.... 


ponponayah قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه ماشى يا عم
> بس ه وائقة مش قادرة تاخد نفسها من كتر الاسئلة
> مش من كتر ما هى مبسوطة هههههههههه​


ههههههههههههههههه
انتى هتقوليلى كل داا تمثيل منها
ههههههههههههههه
هيجلكيوماللى فى بالى
وتقع تحت ايدى وتبحلقلقى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> لا مش ماشى وقعدتلك
> على قلبكوهكتم على نفسك
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ويوتحت امرى امال اية
> ...


برص لما يعضك في معاميعك هههههههههه 



ponponayah قال:


> منتورة اللعبة يا قمر
> وبجد دى مش اسئلة دا انتحار سمير متوصى اوووى ​


حبيبتي شكرا ده نورك .. دي اسئله صعبه موت انا فكرت نفسي قاعده قدام وكيل نيابه ههههههههه 



ponponayah قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه ماشى يا عم
> بس ه وائقة مش قادرة تاخد نفسها من كتر الاسئلة
> مش من كتر ما هى مبسوطة هههههههههه​


اه بجد ده انا جاتلي كرشة نفس 
والمشكله انه فاهم عكس كده
فاكر نفسي محاور من مجله نص الدنيا ههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أغسطس 2012)

لو محتاجة أي مساعدة أو أجاوب ع أي سؤال عنك أنا موجودة
يا واثقة 
أو أموت سمير عشان مش يسأل أكتر برضو جاهزة
إنتي تأمري  المهم راحتك


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
مستنى ردك
على اخر سؤلين
متى يمكن أن تكذب مشاعر من يحبك ؟ 
عمرك غلطت علي بنت غلطة كبيرة بس مانت ندمانة عليها؟
 اتمني تجابى بصراحة.... 
علشان انتقل لحد جديد
وسعيد الحظ بقى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أغسطس 2012)

إوعى تقولي خلصتي  ههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههه ولايهمنى
> انابلعب حديد
> وانشالله هبقى زى جون سينا:smile01
> ...


هيقعد بقي يقولي جون سينا وجون الفيوم 
يابني انت بتديني الاسئله قطاعي ليه
متجبهم جمله كلهم علي بعض لوكشة واحده

متى يمكن أن تكذب مشاعر من يحبك ؟ 
لما مالقيش منه اي فعل ولو واحد يثبت مشاعرو وحبو . هاعرف انه كداب وبتاع كلام وبس

عمرك غلطت علي بنت غلطة كبيرة بس مانت ندمانة عليها؟
مش فاهمه السؤال يعني غلطت علي بنت ؟
بس عموما اكيد انا ندمانه علي حاجات وقرارات كتير خدتها في حياتي 


هااااااا فيه اسئله تاني ولا ايه النظاااام :thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أغسطس 2012)

¡مش إمبارح لسة كان جون أبو تريكةهههههههه
هو لحق يبقى جون الفيوم
عسل يا واثقة


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هيقعد بقي يقولي جون سينا وجون الفيوم
> يابني انت بتديني الاسئله قطاعي ليه
> متجبهم جمله كلهم علي بعض لوكشة واحده
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...


لا تمام كدامفيش
وبجد بجد اناحقيقى استمتعت
بالحوارمعاكى
حقيقى ربنا يباركك
ويفرح قلبك
والمسامح كريم علشان متاخديشى تارك منى:new8::new8:
ههههههههههههههههه
اتفضلى بعد التعب والشق كلة
من الاسئلة ونورتى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لو محتاجة أي مساعدة أو أجاوب ع أي سؤال عنك أنا موجودة
> يا واثقة
> أو أموت سمير عشان مش يسأل أكتر برضو جاهزة
> إنتي تأمري  المهم راحتك


ياحبيبتي ربنا يخليكي انا قومت بالواجب وزياده
لو كنتي جيتي من بدري شويه كنتي رحمتيني من اخر خمناشر سؤال دول كانوا داسمين جدا وكلهم بهاريز هههههههه 
ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي شيلاكي وقت الشده :t4:



lo siento_mucho قال:


> إوعى تقولي خلصتي  ههههههههههههه



ااااااااااااه خلصت وخلصت 
ده كان عامل عليا باااارتي الله يسامحه 
بس ليك يوووم ياعدددددودي :smile01


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياحبيبتي ربنا يخليكي انا قومت بالواجب وزياده
> لو كنتي جيتي من بدري شويه كنتي رحمتيني من اخر خمناشر سؤال دول كانوا داسمين جدا وكلهم بهاريز هههههههه
> ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي شيلاكي وقت الشده :t4:
> 
> ...


اشربى ورقوى اعصابك
تعبت اووووووووووووى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> لا تمام كدامفيش
> وبجد بجد اناحقيقى استمتعت
> بالحوارمعاكى
> حقيقى ربنا يباركك
> ...



انت عارف لولا شوب العصير ده 
انا كان هيبقي ليا معاك كللام تااااني
بس الصراحه اغرتني

حقيقي انا اللي استمتعت كتير وزي ماقولتلك حسيت نفسي قاعده بعمل حوار في مجله زوزاليوسف :smile01

ميرسي ليك وربنا يباركك :t23:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياحبيبتي ربنا يخليكي انا قومت بالواجب وزياده
> لو كنتي جيتي من بدري شويه كنتي رحمتيني من اخر خمناشر سؤال دول كانوا داسمين جدا وكلهم بهاريز هههههههه
> ربنا يخليكي حبيبتي شيلاكي وقت الشده :t4:
> 
> ...


مشاءالله عليكي
  و أجوبتك جميلة وروحك أجمل ف كل  ردودك


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انت عارف لولا شوب العصير ده
> انا كان هيبقي ليا معاك كللام تااااني
> بس الصراحه اغرتني
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه
هجيلك يوم وتقعى تانى
تحت ايدى وميرسية ليكى
واناحقيقى استمتعت اكتر بى الاجابة
واشكرربنا
انولحقتى فى الوقت المناسب
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ¡مش إمبارح لسة كان جون أبو تريكةهههههههه
> هو لحق يبقى جون الفيوم
> عسل يا واثقة


ربنا يخليكي ده من زوءك
طيب اعمل ايه يابنتي جنني وحيرني عدو المراءه ده الله يسامحه بقي
بجد انتي اللي سكره وانا فخوره بالتعرف عليكي وعلي كل اللي في المنتدي .:t4:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مشاءالله عليكي
> و أجوبتك جميلة وروحك أجمل ف كل  ردودك



لا بجد انا كده هتغررررر ههههه بجد بجد بشكرك جدا وكلك زوء




Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههه
> هجيلك يوم وتقعى تانى
> تحت ايدى وميرسية ليكى
> واناحقيقى استمتعت اكتر بى الاجابة
> ...


تاني ايه انسي ياعمررررر هي مره واحده
انت استحلتها ولا ايه
هو دورك امتي بقي :smile01


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا بجد انا كده هتغررررر ههههه بجد بجد بشكرك جدا وكلك زوء
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اناصاحب الموضوع
ازاى هسال نفسى وارد على نفسى:act23::act23:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اناصاحب الموضوع
> ازاى هسال نفسى وارد على نفسى:act23::act23:



ياسلام بسيطه
انسي انك صاحب الموضوع ليوم واحد بس
واحنا نسئالك 
نحن نسئل وانت تجيب :mus13:


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

ومعانا ومعاكم
عضوجديد
ذكر من الذكور
ذواحساس مرهف
فهويكتب على اوراق الشجار
ما يدور داخل قلبو ومشاعرو
واحساسو تعالو نرحب بالعضوالمبارك 
الاستاذ الامير
اهلاوسهلا بيك نورتنا​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياسلام بسيطه
> انسي انك صاحب الموضوع ليوم واحد بس
> واحنا نسئالك
> نحن نسئل وانت تجيب :mus13:


اعملو ثورة
عليا علشان اوافق
والشعار هيكون
احنا معاك يا سمورة
قول احنا معاك علطول:bud::bud:
هههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ومعانا ومعاكم
> عضوجديد
> ذكر من الذكور
> ذواحساس مرهف
> ...


ياميت اهلااااااا وسهلاااااااااا بلاستاذ الامير
منور بامانه
متخفش احب اطمنك الموضوع سهل خالص عامل زي شكة المطوه يووه قصدي الابره 
في انتظار الاسئله والاجابات :giveup:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اعملو ثورة
> عليا علشان اوافق
> والشعار هيكون
> احنا معاك يا سمورة
> ...



ايون احنا هنعمل مليونيه 
ونقول فيها الشعار " عايزيين سميرر بتاع الجرجير " هههههه


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

*انا جيت 

 وده العشا لاجمل ميرو
الامير











ودى الفاكهه يا سيدى 
 




*​ *


 كفايه عليك كده ثوانى ابعتلك الفاتوره 




نبتدى الاسئله يا اخويا



ضع أسم العضو أو العضوه في المكان المناسب بالنسبة لك 

  1_طيبة قلبة وأسلوبة باينة من خلاال مشاركاتة ( ) 

   2_تحسين انه ماخذ الحياة بكل روقان ( )

   3_له دور كبير في المنتدى ( ) 

  3_مهما قلت  في حقه قليل ( ) 

   4_خفيف ظل وتترقب طلته في مواضيعك ( ) 

   5_تفرح  لما يرد على مواضيعك ( ) 


    6_حكمتك في الحياه ؟ 

 سؤال لاتحب ا

 7 - حلـم يشغـل مضيـع ويحلم بتحقيقه بـآي طريقـة كـآنت ؟؟

 8- صف نفسك بــ ثــلآث كلمــآآآت ؟؟

 9- آختآآر 3 آعضـآء في آلمنتدى وتكلم عنـهم لو بشي البسيط ؟؟


 جاوب دول ورجعالك تانى اوعى تمشى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*اوباااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لالالالا ده ظلللللللللم انا جيت هنا بلوووووووووشي
من غير حتي جناح فرخه يتيمه
ولا حتي عنابايه مفعصه من سبت الفاكهه ده
لالالالالا دي تفركه عنصريه 

بس مش مشكله مفيش حاجه تغلي علي الزبون 
*


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اوباااااااااااااااااااااااااااا لالالالا ده ظلللللللللم انا جيت هنا بلوووووووووشي
> من غير حتي جناح فرخه يتيمه
> ولا حتي عنابايه مفعصه من سبت الفاكهه ده
> لالالالالا دي تفركه عنصريه
> ...


مناجبتلك عصير فروالة :t4::t4:الاصيلى
ايةتانى الطمع دا
ههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> مناجبتلك عصير فروالة :t4::t4:الاصيلى
> ايةتانى الطمع دا
> ههههههههههههه



ده انت جبتهولي رشوه عشان خوفت مني
متخلنيش اسيح :thnk0001:


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده انت جبتهولي رشوه عشان خوفت مني
> متخلنيش اسيح :thnk0001:


لا اطمنى 
هدخلكجواالثلاجةواقفل
عليكى بى اقفل
علشان متسحيش وتتلاجى اكتر
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## elamer1000 (29 أغسطس 2012)

*
ضع أسم العضو أو العضوه في المكان المناسب بالنسبة لك 

  1_طيبة قلبة وأسلوبة باينة من خلاال مشاركاتة (twin ) 

   2_تحس انه ماخذ الحياة بكل روقان (جلاكسى )

   3_له دور كبير في المنتدى (دونا ) 

  3_مهما قلت  في حقه قليل (**Secret_flower** ) 

   4_خفيف ظل وتترقب طلته في مواضيعك (**+Roka_Jesus+** ) 

   5_تفرح  لما يرد على مواضيعك (**asmicheal** ) 


    6_حكمتك في الحياه ؟ الق على الرب همك هو يعولك

 سؤال لاتحب ا .......................؟

 7 - حلـم يشغـل مضيـع ويحلم بتحقيقه بـآي طريقـة كـآنت ؟؟  لا يوجد

 8- صف نفسك بــ ثــلآث كلمــآآآت ؟؟
حبوب غريب تراب
 9- آختآآر 3 آعضـآء في آلمنتدى وتكلم عنـهم لو بشي البسيط ؟؟
**Secret_flower*  جلاكسى *marmora jesus

حلوين خالص ربنا يبارك حياتهم
**+++
 *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *
> ضع أسم العضو أو العضوه في المكان المناسب بالنسبة لك
> 
> 1_طيبة قلبة وأسلوبة باينة من خلاال مشاركاتة (twin )
> ...



اهاا كويس جدا واجاباتك جميله ااوي
بس لسه باقي الاسئله مخلصتش
سمير هيبقي ينزلهملك :99:
لسه التقيل جاي ورا اسئلني انااااا :smil8:
ربنا يباركك


----------



## elamer1000 (29 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هو احنا فينا من كده

حاضر يا سكرة

+++


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هو احنا فينا من كده
> 
> ...



ههههههه بص انا كنت مفكره زيك كده
بس طلع حاجه تانيه خااااااالص 
يلا الله يعينك بقي ولو عايز اي مساعده انا في الخدمه

وسكررره ده ايه 
انا اد مامتك قولي ياطنط 30:


----------



## elamer1000 (29 أغسطس 2012)

لا لا

دا انتى اللى تقولى لى يا اونكل

هههههههههههههههههههه

طلعى البطاقة

+++


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> لا لا
> 
> دا انتى اللى تقولى لى يا اونكل
> 
> ...



ههههههههه اونكل ايه بس
يابني انا من زوماااان يعني عايشه بقالي كتيرررر 
خلاص بلاش طنط قولي ياتيتا :t9:


----------



## elamer1000 (29 أغسطس 2012)

برضه

ادخلى بروفايلى

ماشى يا صغننة

+++


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*ادخل بروفيلك اعمل ايه 
هما لاغوا البطاقات وخلوها بروفيلات ولا ايه 
*


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

اية يا جدعان
قلبتوها
دردشة
طيب يا استاذ امير
صبرك
عليا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اية يا جدعان
> قلبتوها
> دردشة
> طيب يا استاذ امير
> ...


يلا يا سموره انزلو ب التقيل :11azy::heat:


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

مش لما يجاوب الاسئلة اللى فاتت


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

انااااااااااجيييييييييييييييت تاااااااااااااااااااانى
ازيك ياروميو  منور الاستضافه  بمجبتك وبردودك الجميلة وبجد انت شخصية مرحة وجميلة وانا سعيد اوى


علشان النهارده العشاء هقوم معاك بالواجب 







































استنى 
بتاكل ومش هامك مش هتعرف تمنهم كام ولا انت كده عشمان برضوا مش هدفع 







عارف نفسك فيها كل وفى الاخرهتعرف تدفع فيها



وكمان عصير انشاله ماحد حوش
 ههههههههههههههههههه









والشاى الصعيدى التجيل وسكر كتير







اظن بقة كدا انا قمت معاك بواجب الضيافة
وعملت زوادة تكفيك سنة
تعالالى بقة يا جميل وادخل على الاسئلة يا بطل ومفيناش من هرووووووب
مسسسسسسسسستعد
يلااااااا بينا




بلاش تتعشى نام خفيف وبلاش الببس لانه مضر للصحه
بعدمتجاوب هجيبلك الفاتوره لان اسئلتنا النهارده محسوبه على الفاتوره  
هجيبلك اسئله تشربها مكانه 









هنبتدى الاسئله يالا بينا 
10-ايه اكتر منتدى انتى بتحبه ؟


 11_ايه مجال خدمتك فى الكنيسه؟











 12_مين اكتر عضو او عضوه فى المنتدى انت بترتاحله؟











 13_كام عضو فى المنتدى انت تعرفه معرفه شخصيه؟



 14_انت اتعرفت على المنتدى ازاى؟







 15_ايه اكتر موقف حصلك فى حياتك وضايقك وكمان ايه اكتر موقف فرحك؟




 
 16_اية اكتر حاجة جرحتك فى حياتك ؟

  17_ممكن تسامح اى حد على اى حاجة عاملها ولا اللى بتحبهم بس ؟ 





  18_مين اقرب صاحب ليك فى المنتدى ؟

19_مين اكتر واحد غامض فى المنتدى؟





 *20_مين اكتر واحد دمه خفيف فى المنتدى؟*





 *21+اكتر واحد انبسطت انك اتعرفت عليه؟*

 *22_اكتر صديق ليك فى المنتدى؟*





 23_ونفسك مين يبقى مشرف وهو عضو؟

 24_مين اكتر عضو بتستفاد من مواضيعة *- *
*25_اية اكتر موضوع عجبك الاسبوع دا*




*26_عضو تتمن لة ان يكون مشرف*
*27- عضو بكيت من موضوع لة واية هو الموضوع دا*

28-باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟ 

*



* 
 29- شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟

*



*  30- من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟

31-مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من ج...


*



* 




32-حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل
 رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟

*



*  

33-- من هو العضو اللي يستحق انه تقول عنه محبوب بين الاعضاء ؟ 
34-مين بنظرك بيعمل بجهد بالمنتدى ؟

*



* ​ 

*اخيرا احب اقول كلمة *​​ 
تحب تتعشى ولا تنام خفيف​

اكيد بتقول انام خفيف​


 نسيت اقولك زبنتلك الاسئله وحسابها اتضاف الفاتوره النهارده مليانه وشكلك كده النهارده مش هتنام 
 ربنامعاك وانتظرنى فى الوجبه الجايه

 هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

يابني يعني انت بتغظني ايه كل الدلع ده ههههه
وانا حتي مفتكرتنيش بورقة جرجير

بس بجد العشا دسم جدا والاسئله كمان دسمه جداا
يلا قلبي معاك الامير بيه 
ولو حابب اي مساعده انا ممكن اشمر واجي
بس  هاجي اكل بسسس ههههه

بس ياسموره ماشي


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابني يعني انت بتغظني ايه كل الدلع ده ههههه
> وانا حتي مفتكرتنيش بورقة جرجير
> 
> بس بجد العشا دسم جدا والاسئله كمان دسمه جداا
> ...


ههههههههههه
والنبى يا شيخة مبروكة 
اناغلبان اوووووووووى
واد يا امير
متخهلش تاكل معاك
ماشى وكدا اوكدا هتدفع حاسبى الاكل
علشان اختنا متزعلش
هههههههههه
ماشية رايحة على فين يا جميل
مالسة بدرى
هههههههههههه
بدرى عليكى لا بدرى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

امييييييير :ura1:منووووور الموضوع وردودك جمييله
ربنا يكون معاك 
من المفتري سموره هههههه:bud:

انت ياد ياسمير:act23:
تعال هنا يااخويا
ايه الظلم دا 
داانا لما جيت حتي كبايه مايه ماعزمتني هههههه
:act19:
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امييييييير :ura1:منووووور الموضوع وردودك جمييله
> ربنا يكون معاك
> من المفتري سموره هههههه:bud:
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه
رقيقة كلمة ياد دى
اسمها ياااااااض
هههههههههههههه
لا بعزمهش اعدائى بنات حواء
وواجب عليا افترى
عالمى الاجرامى يقولك ذلك
لامكان للاضعافاء امثال
بنات حواء
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امييييييير :ura1:منووووور الموضوع وردودك جمييله
> ربنا يكون معاك
> من المفتري سموره هههههه:bud:
> 
> ...



اااااااااااااااااااااااااااه انا كده فهمت :t9:
اصلي نسيت انه عدو المراءه
يبقي ازاي هيعزمنا علي حاجه قبل الاسئله 
يعني انت بتعزم الولاد بس
والبنات يغورو في داهيه :smil8:
امممممممممممممممممم 
وانا وربنا يابنت الكنيسه ماعزم عليا بلبانه تشكلس حتي
كل اللي جابهولي كوبايه فراوله وكانت حامضه بس مردتش اكسفو :smi411:


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اااااااااااااااااااااااااااه انا كده فهمت :t9:
> اصلي نسيت انه عدو المراءه
> *ومش اى عدو*
> يبقي ازاي هيعزمنا علي حاجه قبل الاسئله
> ...


معروف عن البنات انهم ام لبانة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> رقيقة كلمة ياد دى
> اسمها ياااااااض
> هههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مابلاش 
اتقي شر حوا
دا لو وانا وواثقه اتفقنا عليك مش هتخلص هههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مابلاش
> اتقي شر حوا
> دا لو وانا وواثقه اتفقنا عليك مش هتخلص هههههههه
> ​


ههههههههههه
عيبكم انكم زى القطط
تاكلووتنكرو
كذا مرةتقوليلى اتقى شر
حواء واللا بنات حواء يا سمورة
.........الخ
ومشفتش حاجةمنكم
هع هع هع هع هع هع
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اااااااااااااااااااااااااااه انا كده فهمت :t9:
> اصلي نسيت انه عدو المراءه
> يبقي ازاي هيعزمنا علي حاجه قبل الاسئله
> يعني انت بتعزم الولاد بس
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اها حببتي هما اعداء المراه كدا :crazy_pil

دا كويس انه عزمك علي حاجه :heat:
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> معروف عن البنات انهم ام لبانة
> ههههههههههههههه



لا مش كلهم يعني انا ساعات ببقي ام الخلول :crazy_pil



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مابلاش
> اتقي شر حوا
> دا لو وانا وواثقه اتفقنا عليك مش هتخلص هههههههه
> ​


قوليلو يامرمر احسن ده يظهر نفسي نفسه ونسي هو بيكلم مين :t9:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههه
> عيبكم انكم زى القطط
> تاكلووتنكرو
> كذا مرةتقوليلى اتقى شر
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
توته حببتي الولد دا جاب اخره معانا
نعلن عليه الحرب30: ولاايه رايك :99:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> قوليلو يامرمر احسن ده يظهر نفسي نفسه ونسي هو بيكلم مين :t9:




​                                           :act23::act23::act23:

اه باين كدا نسي :t9:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> توته حببتي الولد دا جاب اخره معانا
> نعلن عليه الحرب30: ولاايه رايك :99:
> ​


نعلن طبعا ودي عايزه سؤال
عايزين انا وانتي نرتب لمليونيه 
ويبقي شعارها يسقط يسقط حكم سموره :smil7::99:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ​                                           :act23::act23::act23:
> 
> اه باين كدا نسي :t9:​



بسيطه جدااااا نفكرررررررررررو:smil8::smil8::smil8:
وان كنتوا نسيتوا اللي جرا هاتوا اشعارو تتقرا ولا ايه :11azy:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> نعلن طبعا ودي عايزه سؤال
> عايزين انا وانتي نرتب لمليونيه
> ويبقي شعارها يسقط يسقط حكم سموره :smil7::99:



هههههههههههههههههه

اووووووووووووك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بسيطه جدااااا نفكرررررررررررو:smil8::smil8::smil8:
> وان كنتوا نسيتوا اللي جرا هاتوا اشعارو تتقرا ولا ايه :11azy:



هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ولو مش هستسلملم
واللى معاكم اعملو 
على جثتى انشالله
هههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ولو مش هستسلملم
> واللى معاكم اعملو
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه

جثتك ههههههه

بصي ياتوته حببتي
احنا نستني لما يرد امير
وبعد كدا ندبس سموره هههههه
ونسأله ونقسم الاسئله علياانا وانتي
ونخلص جزء من الثار ههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جثتك ههههههه
> ...


اة اةيا يااااااااااااااانى 
شتمنين فيا 
شوف شكل انتقام المراة علينااية
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> جثتك ههههههه
> ...


اشطااااااات بيس يامعلم هو كده الكلام
ماشي مرمر نخلص من امير ويرد بالسلامه ان شاء الله
وعليا وعلي اعدائي بعد كده هوت:smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اشطااااااات بيس يامعلم هو كده الكلام
> ماشي مرمر نخلص من امير ويرد بالسلامه ان شاء الله
> وعليا وعلي اعدائي بعد كده هوت:smil8::smil8::smil8:


تمام كدا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اشطااااااات بيس يامعلم هو كده الكلام
> ماشي مرمر نخلص من امير ويرد بالسلامه ان شاء الله
> وعليا وعلي اعدائي بعد كده هوت:smil8::smil8::smil8:



اوووووووك حببتي 
يخلص امير
وبعدها ننتقم بقا من سموره30:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> تمام كدا




هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

يا عم اميرجاوب
شكلها ليلة مش هتعدى
على خير
وعلى راى المثل 
ياالى نعيش عيشة فولا
لى نموت احناالكل
وادىالبنات مستعدة للحرب على اكلم واجة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أغسطس 2012)

وماله سمير بعد أمير  على طول
جاهزو الأسئلة يا بنات
كل واحدة  20 سؤلا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> يا عم اميرجاوب
> شكلها ليلة مش هتعدى
> على خير
> وعلى راى المثل
> ...


 أنا إللي على  اليمين دي 30:


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

انت فين
ياعمنا  امير


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وماله سمير بعد أمير  على طول
> جاهزو الأسئلة يا بنات
> كل واحدة  20 سؤلا




هههههههههههه
هههههههههههههه

اوووووووووك 
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

استونى 
الدوربعدالاخ
بنت
ماهو باالدور
مينفعش ولداين ورا بعض
بنت وولد
بعدالاخ امير
هختار بنت


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

انتظارو
بعدقليل مع عضوجديد
جارى التحضيرلة
مكان الاستاذ
سرجيوس
مرحبا بيك
اتفضل جاوب على الاسئلةيا مان


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

اها شيفين الهروب 
خايف مني انا وتوته شكلك ههههه
قال الدور علي عضوه قال ههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

*هو الامير دوره كده خلص خلاص
؟
وبعدين انت قولت وراه امير ولد
فهمني ونبي ياخويا احسن كده انا توهت منك 
*


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

يا جماعة 
انااخترت الاستاذ
الامير
وهومش عاوزيرد اعملو
ايةيعنى
وتم اختيار عضومكانو
وهوالاستاذ سرجيوس
رحبوبة
مش هروب يا مرمر
فهمتينى يا اختى واثقة 
فىك يارب


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

*انا جيت 

 وده العشا لاجمل سرجو










ودى الفاكهه يا سيدى 
 




*​ *


 كفايه عليك كده ثوانى ابعتلك الفاتوره 




نبتدى الاسئله يا اخويا



ضع أسم العضو أو العضوه في المكان المناسب بالنسبة لك 

  1_طيبة قلبة وأسلوبة باينة من خلاال مشاركاتة ( ) 

   2_تحسين انه ماخذ الحياة بكل روقان ( )

   3_له دور كبير في المنتدى ( ) 

  3_مهما قلت  في حقه قليل ( ) 

   4_خفيف ظل وتترقب طلته في مواضيعك ( ) 

   5_تفرح  لما يرد على مواضيعك ( ) 


    6_حكمتك في الحياه ؟ 

 سؤال لاتحب ا

 7 - حلـم يشغـل مضيـع ويحلم بتحقيقه بـآي طريقـة كـآنت ؟؟

 8- صف نفسك بــ ثــلآث كلمــآآآت ؟؟

 9- آختآآر 3 آعضـآء في آلمنتدى وتكلم عنـهم لو بشي البسيط ؟؟


جاوب دول ورجعلك تانى اوعى تمشى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> يا جماعة
> انااخترت الاستاذ
> الامير
> وهومش عاوزيرد اعملو
> ...



اها فهمت
بس مالك بتشخط ليه كده
ومتعصب ليه الله


بس برضو ليه مش ورا الامير بنت زي ماقولت
:99:


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اها فهمت
> بس مالك بتشخط ليه كده
> ومتعصب ليه الله
> 
> ...


لالالالالالالالالا ابدا ابدا اختى
بس محبش الاسلوب 
عدم تقدرى مشاعرالغير
شوفى كدا
وهتفهيمنى كويس
واسف جدا لو  اضيقتى بسببى
وتم اختيار عضومكانو
وهوالاستاذ سرجيوس
رحبوبة
ارجو انو يجاوب
فى انتظارو


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 أغسطس 2012)

> انتظارو
> بعدقليل مع عضوجديد
> جارى التحضيرلة
> مكان الاستاذ
> ...


انت دبستنى ودا مش تصرف كول من صاحب لصحبة
ههههههههه



واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اها فهمت
> بس مالك بتشخط ليه كده
> ومتعصب ليه الله
> 
> ...


بلطجة فيه اعتراض
:99:


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> انت دبستنى ودا مش تصرف كول من صاحب لصحبة
> ههههههههه
> 
> انابموت فيك يا مااااااااااان
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
اةاة اوعى تديى فرصةللبنات حواء ابدا
هههههههههههههه
وفى انتظار اجابتك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

احم احم 
ونقول اهلا وسهلا بسرجيوس 
منور هههه

اها زادوا واحد ياتوته واخده بالك انتي ههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

ايوةرافع من معنوياتى
من ايام حوارالحق فاكر
ههههههههههههههههه
كانت ايام حلوة
هههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (29 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> احم احم
> ونقول اهلا وسهلا بسرجيوس
> منور هههه
> 
> ...


لا مزادش بس تم استبادل
الامير بى الاستاذ سرجيوس
ومنتظرين اجابتو


----------



## سرجيوُس (29 أغسطس 2012)

> *انا جيت
> 
> وده العشا لاجمل سرجو*​


وكمان عرفت اسم الدلع يا خويا
ههههههههه





> 9*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههه
كل دا اكل هو نت بتقدم لى طبق اليوم ولا شيفنى هارون الرشيدد
وكمان عاوز فلوس دا اخر شىء تفكر فيه
هههههههههههه


> نبتدى الاسئله يا اخويا


هههه يلا يا خويا


> ضع أسم العضو أو العضوه في المكان المناسب بالنسبة لك
> 
> 1_طيبة قلبة وأسلوبة باينة من خلاال مشاركاتة ( )


بنت الكنيسة
* 
   2*


> _تحسين انه ماخذ الحياة بكل روقان ( )


انت بحس انك مكبر الكمبوخة خالص
هههههههه
* 
   3*


> _له دور كبير في المنتدى ( )


الكبير
* 
  3*


> _مهما قلت  في حقه قليل ( )


بولس
* 
   4*


> _خفيف ظل وتترقب طلته في مواضيعك ( )


بنت الكنيسة 
* 
   5*


> _تفرح  لما يرد على مواضيعك ( )


رانيا
* 

    6*


> _حكمتك في الحياه ؟


اذا خسرت كل شىء فانت لم تخصر شىء لانك لم تخصر الله فهو كل شىء
* 
*


> سؤال لاتحب ا


ايه دا


> 7 - حلـم يشغـل مضيـع ويحلم بتحقيقه بـآي طريقـة كـآنت ؟؟


البداء والانتهاء من الماجستير والدكتوراة
* 
 8*


> - صف نفسك بــ ثــلآث كلمــآآآت ؟؟


رومانسى
عصبى
طيب


> 9- آختآآر 3 آعضـآء في آلمنتدى وتكلم عنـهم لو بشي البسيط ؟؟


بنت الكنيسة:بنوتة بنت الكنيسة فعلا
رانيا اختى الغاليه
منى ليزا امى الحبيبة


> جاوب دول ورجعلك تانى اوعى تمشى


متجيش انت اوعى تيجى
هههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
حقيقى رافع من
معنوياتى من ايام
حوارالحق
ياسرجوووووووووووووووووووووووو
استنى ساتنى انزالك بالتقيل
شوية
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2012)

اسئله جميله و اجابات جميله متابعاا


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

انااااااااااجيييييييييييييييت تاااااااااااااااااااانى
ازيك ياروميو  منور الاستضافه  بمجبتك وبردودك الجميلة وبجد انت شخصية مرحة وجميلة وانا سعيد اوى


علشان النهارده العشاء هقوم معاك بالواجب 







































استنى 
بتاكل ومش هامك مش هتعرف تمنهم كام ولا انت كده عشمان برضوا مش هدفع 







عارف نفسك فيها كل وفى الاخرهتعرف تدفع فيها



وكمان عصير انشاله ماحد حوش
 ههههههههههههههههههه









والشاى الصعيدى التجيل وسكر كتير







اظن بقة كدا انا قمت معاك بواجب الضيافة
وعملت زوادة تكفيك سنة
تعالالى بقة يا جميل وادخل على الاسئلة يا بطل ومفيناش من هرووووووب
مسسسسسسسسستعد
يلااااااا بينا




بلاش تتعشى نام خفيف وبلاش الببس لانه مضر للصحه
بعدمتجاوب هجيبلك الفاتوره لان اسئلتنا النهارده محسوبه على الفاتوره  
هجيبلك اسئله تشربها مكانه 









هنبتدى الاسئله يالا بينا 
10-ايه اكتر منتدى انتى بتحبه ؟


 11_ايه مجال خدمتك فى الكنيسه؟











 12_مين اكتر عضو او عضوه فى المنتدى انت بترتاحله؟











 13_كام عضو فى المنتدى انت تعرفه معرفه شخصيه؟



 14_انت اتعرفت على المنتدى ازاى؟







 15_ايه اكتر موقف حصلك فى حياتك وضايقك وكمان ايه اكتر موقف فرحك؟




 
 16_اية اكتر حاجة جرحتك فى حياتك ؟

  17_ممكن تسامح اى حد على اى حاجة عاملها ولا اللى بتحبهم بس ؟ 





  18_مين اقرب صاحب ليك فى المنتدى ؟

19_مين اكتر واحد غامض فى المنتدى؟





 *20_مين اكتر واحد دمه خفيف فى المنتدى؟*





 *21+اكتر واحد انبسطت انك اتعرفت عليه؟*

 *22_اكتر صديق ليك فى المنتدى؟*





 23_ونفسك مين يبقى مشرف وهو عضو؟

 24_مين اكتر عضو بتستفاد من مواضيعة *- *
*25_اية اكتر موضوع عجبك الاسبوع دا*




*26_عضو تتمن لة ان يكون مشرف*
*27- عضو بكيت من موضوع لة واية هو الموضوع دا*

28-باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟ 

*



* 
 29- شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟

*



*  30- من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟

31-مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من ج...


*



* 




32-حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل
 رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟

*



*  

33-- من هو العضو اللي يستحق انه تقول عنه محبوب بين الاعضاء ؟ 
34-مين بنظرك بيعمل بجهد بالمنتدى ؟

*



* ​ 

*اخيرا احب اقول كلمة *​​ 
تحب تتعشى ولا تنام خفيف​

اكيد بتقول انام خفيف​ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


 نسيت اقولك ز ينتلك الاسئله وحسابها اتضاف الفاتوره النهارده مليانه وشكلك كده النهارده مش هتنام 
 ربنامعاك وانتظرنى فى الوجبه الجايه

 هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

يابني طيب سيبو ياخد نفسه الاول
يلا مش مهم سرجو نفسو طويل
اكيد هيعمل زي حالاتي 
ربنا مععاك سرجووووووووووووو 
مستنين الاجابات


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابني طيب سيبو ياخد نفسه الاول
> يلا مش مهم سرجو نفسو طويل
> اكيد هيعمل زي حالاتي
> ربنا مععاك سرجووووووووووووو
> مستنين الاجابات


لا تقلقى 
انتى متعرفيش نفسوطويل
جدااااااا
فى الحوارالحق
مع اخواتنا  اعداء الوطن هوعارف
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههه
يا نهار اسود
ايه دا يا جدع


> ههههههههههههههه
> اةاة اوعى تديى فرصةللبنات حواء ابدا
> هههههههههههههه
> وفى انتظار اجابتك


عيب يا جدع الى انت بتقولة دا
قال فرصة لللبنات
هع





> احم احم
> ونقول اهلا وسهلا بسرجيوس
> منور هههه
> 
> ...


يا اهلا ياختى


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههه
فى انتظار اجابتك على باقى الاسئلة
اوشكت على الانتهاء


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

> ايوةرافع من معنوياتى
> من ايام حوارالحق فاكر
> ههههههههههههههههه
> كانت ايام حلوة
> هههههههههه


هو انت ابو سمرة يا معنوى
هههههههه


> ههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههه
> حقيقى رافع من
> معنوياتى من ايام
> ...


اخرك معايا وحش على فكرة
ههههههههه


----------



## elamer1000 (30 أغسطس 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ( لما ابقى فى مود مش حلو بموت من الضحك )

انتم بتتكلموا بجد ايه السرعة دى

اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

يلا ملكمش فى الطيب

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا ابنى انت مش محدد وقت ولا اى انذار او تنبيه

واحلى ترحيب بأحلى بالعزيز الغالى سرجيوُس

ربنا يباركك حياتكم

+++
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

> اسئله جميله و اجابات جميله متابعاا


حرام عليكى
هتندمى عالمشاركة دى
ههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3274033&postcount=188
جاوب على المشاركة دى
188
الاسئلة
ههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

> انااااااااااجيييييييييييييييت تاااااااااااااااااااانى
> ازيك ياروميو  منور الاستضافه  بمجبتك وبردودك الجميلة وبجد انت شخصية مرحة وجميلة وانا سعيد اوى



وانا مش سعيد خالص
هههههههه
 




> علشان النهارده العشاء هقوم معاك بالواجب


صاحب واجب
ههههه
 










> استنى
> بتاكل ومش هامك مش هتعرف تمنهم كام ولا انت كده عشمان برضوا مش هدفع


عالنوتة او على حساب بنت الكنيسة
:99:









> عارف نفسك فيها كل وفى الاخرهتعرف تدفع فيها



عند بنوتة قلت
هههههههه
 


وكمان عصير انشاله ماحد حوش
 ههههههههههههههههههه








> والشاى الصعيدى التجيل وسكر كتير



بنوتة ها
ههههه
 




> اظن بقة كدا انا قمت معاك بواجب الضيافة
> وعملت زوادة تكفيك سنة
> تعالالى بقة يا جميل وادخل على الاسئلة يا بطل ومفيناش من هرووووووب
> مسسسسسسسسستعد
> يلااااااا بينا



انا عاوز انام من كتر الاكل دا
وعاوز اعمل حاجة تانيه بطنى وجعانى
هههههههه
 




> بلاش تتعشى نام خفيف وبلاش الببس لانه مضر للصحه
> بعدمتجاوب هجيبلك الفاتوره لان اسئلتنا النهارده محسوبه على الفاتوره
> هجيبلك اسئله تشربها مكانه



هههههههه
يا سيدى بنت الكنيسة هتحاسبلى
 







> هنبتدى الاسئله يالا بينا
> 10-ايه اكتر منتدى انتى بتحبه ؟



انا بحب كل المنتديات الى فيه كلمة ربنا
 
 11


> _ايه مجال خدمتك فى الكنيسه؟



خدمة زوى احتياجات خاصة وابتدائى وشماس
 




> 12_مين اكتر عضو او عضوه فى المنتدى انت بترتاحله؟



فيه ناس كتير بحب اتكلم معاه واغلس عليه
صعب انى اختار واحد منهم لان فيه كتير
 

 





> 13_كام عضو فى المنتدى انت تعرفه معرفه شخصيه؟



اتنين او تلاتة
 

 14


> _انت اتعرفت على المنتدى ازاى؟



باى لك
 
 



> 15_ايه اكتر موقف حصلك فى حياتك وضايقك وكمان ايه اكتر موقف فرحك؟



اكتر موقف ضيقنى وفاة امى وحادثة القدسين
الى فرحنىانى بحب ولقيت المضروبة الى عتجوزة
 



> 16_اية اكتر حاجة جرحتك فى حياتك ؟



خيانه حد قريب منى واكتشفت انه انسان ميعرفش ربنا



> 17_ممكن تسامح اى حد على اى حاجة عاملها ولا اللى بتحبهم بس ؟



مش بشيل من حد اصلا



> 18_مين اقرب صاحب ليك فى المنتدى ؟



دراجون 
 



> 19_مين اكتر واحد غامض فى المنتدى؟



مافى اغرب منك
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 



> *20_مين اكتر واحد دمه خفيف فى المنتدى؟*



انت وبنت الكنيسة
 
 *2*


> *1+اكتر واحد انبسطت انك اتعرفت عليه؟*



اب اعترافى لانه صحبى
 



> *22_اكتر صديق ليك فى المنتدى؟*



دراجون وبنت الكنيسة
 



> 23_ونفسك مين يبقى مشرف وهو عضو؟



الى يستحق 



> 24_مين اكتر عضو بتستفاد من مواضيعة *- *



 بولس ومولكا واغرى واستاذ اخرستوس
وبنت الكنيسة وروزى ورانيا ودرتجون وانت ومينا البطل واكيد نسيت حد



> 25_اية اكتر موضوع عجبك الاسبوع دا



اساسيات الدين المسيحى



> *26_عضو تتمن لة ان يكون مشرف*


انت وميرنا ودراجون وبنت الكنيسة


> *27- عضو بكيت من موضوع لة واية هو الموضوع دا*



لم تحدث لى
 
28


> -باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟



1\الرب يسوع
2\اب اعترافى
3\البابا كيرلس والبابا شنودة
4\لكل عضو بيهتم بخدمته
 

 29


> - شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟



لا ارفض طلب لاى شخص
 



> 30- من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟



صديق الكلية فادى
 
31


> -مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من ج...


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظيعنى ايه









> 32-حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل
> رسالة من مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون...؟؟



امى الى انا بعرفه
 




> 33-- من هو العضو اللي يستحق انه تقول عنه محبوب بين الاعضاء ؟



واثقة فيك يا رب



> 34-مين بنظرك بيعمل بجهد بالمنتدى ؟



ناس كتير وربنا يجازى
 
​


> *اخيرا احب اقول كلمة *​​
> تحب تتعشى ولا تنام خفيف​


اتعشىى طبعا دا سؤال
هههههههههههههه




> اكيد بتقول انام خفيف​ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ​



ههههههه


> نسيت اقولك ز ينتلك الاسئله وحسابها اتضاف الفاتوره النهارده مليانه وشكلك كده النهارده مش هتنام
> ربنامعاك وانتظرنى فى الوجبه الجايه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههه


يا ماكلنى يا مظبطنى
هههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
هواخى ذا درجوان
لسةعايشفينالرجلدا
بجدحبيبى اوووووووووووى
هوعامل ايةطمنى علية ياريت
........................
حقيقى استمتعت بى اجابتك يا محاورينا الهمام
وانتظر اخرقطعةمن الاسئلة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> هواخى ذا درجوان
> لسةعايشفينالرجلدا
> ...


هسخش يسلم عليك حالا
هههههههه


----------



## The Dragon Christian (30 أغسطس 2012)

اهلا بيك اخويا الحبيبي سمير


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> اهلا بيك اخويا الحبيبي سمير


واحشنى واحشنى واحشنى
واحشنى واحشنى واحشنى
واحشنى واحشنى واحشنى
واحشنى واحشنى واحشنى
ياااااااااااااااااااارب متخبش عنى تانى حبيبى
واحشنى واحشنى واحشنى واحشنى
واحشنننننننننننننننننى
واحشنى كل شى فيك
واحشتنى ايامك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

عالنوتة او على حساب بنت الكنيسة

وماله اوووك 

 :99:








عند بنوتة قلت
هههههههه

اممممممممم 


​ 

بنوتة ها
ههههه

ايووووه اصل انا البنك اللي جبته :99:


هههههههه
يا سيدى بنت الكنيسة هتحاسبلى

هههههههههههه
:crazy_pil:crazy_pil
 


انت وبنت الكنيسة
ميرسيييي


دراجون وبنت الكنيسة
دا شرف لينا برضو 30:



​
اتعشىى طبعا دا سؤال
هههههههههههههه

ههههههههههه
هو انت هتدفع حاجه يالا

 

نورتنا بس ربنا يستر علي باقي الاسئله
شكلك هتفلسني ههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

شوفت اهو دخلك
ههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> شوفت اهو دخلك
> ههههههه


شوف ردى علية هو


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

*ودول اخرمجموعةاسئلة
شرفتنى يا كبير





 يالا نبدا بالاسئلة 
 1- عاوزين كل البيانات الموجودة فى البطاقة ؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 2- شفيعك ؟ وايتك المفضلة ؟

 3- النسيان نعمة ما هو الذى تتمنى ان تنساة ؟

 4- ما هى الامنية التى تتمنى ان تحققها فى المستقبل ؟

 5- ما الشىء الذى ينسيك احزانك اذ كنت حزين ؟

 6- شخصية تعتز بها ولم تقابلها ؟

 7- 
 شىء لا يمكن ان تسافر بدونة ؟


 8- اذا اعطيتك هذه الالقاب  لمن ستهديها ( من اعضاء المنتدى )

 - رومنسى
 - محبوب 
 - غامض
 - خدوم
 -روش
 -مثقف
 -عضو تحس انو جرىء
 -عضو تحسة انو فلتت زمانة
 -رايق
 -عضو وااااااو
 -عضو تقيل الدم
 -قلبة قلب بيبى
 -عضو عسل
 -عضو ذكى

*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> عالنوتة او على حساب بنت الكنيسة
> 
> وماله اوووك
> 
> ...


ههههههههههه
ربنا يخلى ليا جيب بنوتة الى بيدفعلى دموا
هههههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> واحشنى واحشنى واحشنى
> واحشنى واحشنى واحشنى
> واحشنى واحشنى واحشنى
> واحشنى واحشنى واحشنى
> ...


دراجون غالى ومن النا سالى بحبه بجد


----------



## The Dragon Christian (30 أغسطس 2012)

> دراجون غالى ومن النا سالى بحبه بجد


حبيبي يا سرج
ربنا يخليك يا روحي وانت بجد شخص غالي علي جداااااا 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ودول اخرمجموعةاسئلة
> شرفتنى يا كبير
> 
> 
> ...


طب انام وبكرى نرد
ههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> حبيبي يا سرج
> ربنا يخليك يا روحي وانت بجد شخص غالي علي جداااااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


فين ردك عليا
انامليش لازمة ولااية
يامان
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> طب انام وبكرى نرد
> ههههههههههه


دول اخرموجموعة
رد وبعدكدناااااااااام
فى سابع نوووووووووووووومة


----------



## The Dragon Christian (30 أغسطس 2012)

> فين ردك عليا
> انامليش لازمة ولااية
> يامان
> هههههههههههههههه


ازاي بس يا اخويا العزيز تقول كده 
انت صديق غالي عليه من زمان 
وحشني كتير اخويا الحبيب


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> ازاي بس يا اخويا العزيز تقول كده
> انت صديق غالي عليه من زمان
> وحشني كتير اخويا الحبيب


وانت اكتر صدقنى واحشنى اووووووووووى
جدابجداااااااااااا
شوفت خلصتك على سرجوووووووووووو


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

> *ودول اخرمجموعةاسئلة
> شرفتنى يا كبير*​


تحت امرك يا ريس* 


*


> يالا نبدا بالاسئلة


يلا
*  1*


> - عاوزين كل البيانات الموجودة فى البطاقة ؟


ممعيش بطاقة *
 2*


> - شفيعك ؟ وايتك المفضلة ؟


انظر توقيعى
* 
 3*


> - النسيان نعمة ما هو الذى تتمنى ان تنساة ؟


مبتمناش انسى شىء


> 4- ما هى الامنية التى تتمنى ان تحققها فى المستقبل ؟


ماجستير ودكتوراة فالكلية
وبكالريوس وماجستير ودكتورة فاللاهوت
* 
 5*


> - ما الشىء الذى ينسيك احزانك اذ كنت حزين ؟


انا لا احزن وان حزن فهناك حبيبتى
* 
 6*


> - شخصية تعتز بها ولم تقابلها ؟


فيه شخصية بس محبش اقول اسمه
وفيه كل فريق اللاهوت الدفاعى
* 
 7- 
*


> شىء لا يمكن ان تسافر بدونة ؟


الانجيل


> 8- اذا اعطيتك هذه الالقاب  لمن ستهديها ( من اعضاء المنتدى )


*

*


> - رومنسى


المشرفة نفين


> - محبوب


بنت الكنيسة


> - غامض


الواد مولكا


> - خدوم


برضو الواد مولكا


> -روش


انت 


> -مثقف


الدكتور بولس


> -عضو تحس انو جرىء


رانيا


> -عضو تحسة انو فلتت زمانة


واثقة فيك يا رب


> -رايق


انت


> -عضو وااااااو


انا


> -عضو تقيل الدم


انا


> -قلبة قلب بيبى


مفيش


> -عضو عسل
> -عضو ذكى


كتير منهم بنت الكنيسة ورانيا ودراجون
* 
*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

هتدبس مين بعدى
ههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
حقيقى
استمتعت بى اجابتك الحلوة
دى
وهكذا لكل بداية نهاية ، وخير العمل ما حسن آخره وخير الكلام ما قل ودل  وبعد هذا الجهد المتواضع أتمنى أن أكون موفقا في سردي للعناصر السابقة سردا  لا ملل فيه ولا تقصير موضحا الآثار الإيجابية والسلبية لهذا الموضوع  الشائق الممتع ، وفقني الله وإياكم لما فيه صالحنا جميعا .
*
*ودلوقتى معانا ومعاكم
عضوة
مهماقولت فيها مش هكفى
وهقولها شعر علشان تتغاظو
ومعاياومعاكم
اختنا
*​*رورو ايهاب*

اهلاوسهلا بيكى
منووووووووووووورة​


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 أغسطس 2012)

يوووووووووووووة 
اشطة يا ريس
بس بلاش تمدح فيه علشان متتغرش
فالانتظار


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

سرجيوُس قال:


> يوووووووووووووة
> اشطة يا ريس
> بس بلاش تمدح فيه علشان متتغرش
> فالانتظار


هههههههههه
لااطمن
مابعد الانتقام
داهتشوفما تراوعين
هتشوف المراةعلى حقيقتها
وانتقامها مين
ياااااااااربى يسوع


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*رورووووووووووووووووو منووووووووووووووووووووره ياحبيبتي كرسي الصراحه راحه ههههههه

بصي انا بقولك من اولها اهووو لو محتاجه اي حاجه كده ولا كده اغمزيلي بس بطرف عينك 







وانا مش هساعدك لاني مش هشوفك وانتي بتغمزيلي ههههه

بجد منوره حبيبتي 
يلا ربنا وقلبي معاااااااكي
ومستنين الاسئله ياسموره
والاجابات ياروروو
اموواه^^
*


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

رووووووووووررررررررررررررررووووووووووو
قبل الاسئلة
احب اقولك ياريت تفكرينى
بى الخير
علشانالحرب
اوشكت 
ارجوكى
افكركلى اى شى حلو
علشان الحرب هتقوم
لى قاتل يا مقتول


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

*يسعدنى من جديد ان 
اقوم بتقديم استضافة   جديد 
**فى يوم جديد وهو يوم  سعيد 

ان شاء الله 
  هتكون معانا روروالامورة
لانها مميزة ومتالقة 

هى نجمة ساطعة 
فى السماء 
حتى نتعرف عليها اكثر من كثرة حبنا فيها 
وشغفنا لمعرفة المزيد والمزيد عنها

**








*​*
** الاول اشربى العصير وروقى كدا وفرفشى *​* 
**



*

* ويالا نبتدى الاسئلة *
* ويارب تكون خفيفة *

* ياريت تعرفينا عليكى (اللى تحبى تقولية الاسم السن البلد المؤهل .....)*​* 
** من هو شفيعك؟*​* 

** حكمة تمشى بيها فى حياتك ؟*

* افضل مرحلة مريتى بيها ؟*

* مين فعلا اللى بتخافى على زعلة ؟*

* ما هى الحيوانات التى قمتى بتربيتها قبل كدا؟*


* كلمة تتمنى سماعها كل يوم؟ *​* 
** يوم من حياتك تتمنى الا يعود؟*

* احلى رحلة دينية روحتيها ؟*

* القسم اللى بتحبى تشاركى فية اكتر فى المنتدى ؟*

* ظاهرة منتشرة بين الناس وتتمنى انها تتلاشى ؟*

* ما هو اسوأ قرار اخذتية فى حياتك ؟*

* مين فى المنتدى*

* صدقتك الصدوقة 



*

* توقيعة بيعجبك ؟* 

* تقولي علية رومنسى؟*

* تقولى علية شقى؟*

* تقولى علية مثقف ؟*

* تقولى علية مواضيعة رائعة ؟*

* اسمة بيعجبك ؟*

* لو قاعدة سرحانة بتفكرى فى ايه *
* *
* 

**

*​

* ردودة تعجبك؟* ​ 
* مواضيعة بتعجبك؟*​ 

* طلعلك الفانوس السحرى وقالك اطلبى طلب 



*

* اعتذار تريدي ان تقدميه لمن؟* ​ *



*

* ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحه ؟*

*  لكل منا أولويات في حياته فنا هي أولوياتك في الحياة ... ؟*

* لو كلفتِ بتطوير المنتدى فما هي منطلقات تطويريك ومن أين ستبدأين ؟*


* ونتمنى تقضى وقت ممتع معنا **



*
* ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويفرح قلبك *​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*يلا يارورو شدي حيلك حبيبتي
وجاوبي علي اقل من مهلك
وبلاش تشربي العصير


العصير به سما قاتل ههههههههههه 

*


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يلا يارورو شدي حيلك حبيبتي
> وجاوبي علي اقل من مهلك
> وبلاش تشربي العصير
> 
> ...


شكلك مش هتعدلهى :t9::t9:
بالسهل30:30:
ويوم الانتقام:crazy_pil:crazy_pil
مخصوص :smi411:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> شكلك مش هتعدلهى :t9::t9:
> بالسهل30:30:
> ويوم الانتقام:crazy_pil:crazy_pil
> مخصوص :smi411:



اها طبعا اومال ايه
بس يارب يوم الانتقام ده اكون موجوده فيه
لاني احتمال اغيب عن المنتدي كام يوم كده :t9:


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

خلاص علشان اقفل الموضوع
حينا عودتك سلامنا 
ولونى اشك فى مؤامرةمنك
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أغسطس 2012)

من رورو ????


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> خلاص علشان اقفل الموضوع
> حينا عودتك سلامنا
> ولونى اشك فى مؤامرةمنك
> هههههههههههههههههه



لالالالا صدقني مفيش مؤامررات
ونقفل الموضوع ليه
مانبتدي في الحرب دي بكره
ومتخفش 
هنبقي حونينين عليك
احنا البنوتات كده طبعنا حونين حبتين:closedeye


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> من رورو ????


هتعرفيلها
لماترد


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لالالالا صدقني مفيش مؤامررات
> ونقفل الموضوع ليه
> مانبتدي في الحرب دي بكره
> ومتخفش
> ...


اةانتى عتقوليلى
ههههه
ومنكم والله
لمانتقم والخلاص
حسابى منها
ههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه ماشي ياخويا


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

لاخليكى شوية
ههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (30 أغسطس 2012)

حلوه اللعبه دي


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *يسعدنى من جديد ان
> اقوم بتقديم استضافة   جديد
> **فى يوم جديد وهو يوم  سعيد
> 
> ...


                  ميرس ليك جدا يا سمير بجد استمتعت جدا بالاسئلة اللذيذة دى 
                             ويارب اكون حد دمه خفيف عليكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يلا يارورو شدي حيلك حبيبتي
> وجاوبي علي اقل من مهلك
> وبلاش تشربي العصير
> 
> ...


مش تقلقى حبيبتى لما سمير قالى على طول قمت شاربة النكسافيه التمام 
علشان امخمخ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *يسعدنى من جديد ان
> اقوم بتقديم استضافة   جديد
> **فى يوم جديد وهو يوم  سعيد
> 
> ...


ياسنة سوخة يا ولاد الدور جيه عليا عموما 
ميرسى جدا يا سمير على المقدمة الجميلة دى اللى انا مستحقش ولا كلمة فيها ميرسى بجد​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرس ليك جدا يا سمير بجد استمتعت جدا بالاسئلة اللذيذة دى
> ويارب اكون حد دمه خفيف عليكم


من كلامك
فهمتك كويس جداااااااااا
واتفضلى
اكلى خفيفةليكى


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> حقيقى
> استمتعت بى اجابتك الحلوة
> ...


اهلا سمير ميرسى ليك جدا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *رورووووووووووووووووو منووووووووووووووووووووره ياحبيبتي كرسي الصراحه راحه ههههههه
> 
> بصي انا بقولك من اولها اهووو لو محتاجه اي حاجه كده ولا كده اغمزيلي بس بطرف عينك
> 
> ...


ميرسى يا روح قلبى ربنا معايا وربنا يساعدنى واجاوب على الاسئلة دى يا اوختى 
ربنا يسطر  ميرسى ليكى يا قلبى اموووووووواه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*هو انا لسة مش بقالى فترة كبيرة بس بعز ناس كتير منهم بنت الكنيسة وواثقة فيك يارب

*
*اسمة بيعجبك ؟
واثقة فيك يارب

بجد انا بشكرك جداا وصدقيني انا مستهلش كدا
وانا صدقيني بعزك جدا
وبجد بجد انا استمتعت كتيرررررررر بكل اجابتك 
وانتي طيوبه جدا ودمك خفيف 
ربنا يبارك حياتك يارب ^^
*


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

*رجتلك تانى ياجميل منورنا 


صفه تحبها فيك ؟

  صفه تكرهها فيك ؟

  شي تحبه بشكلك؟

  شي تكرهه بشكلك ؟

  شخصيه تعجبك وتعتبرها قدوتك ؟

  احلى مراحل حياتك الدراسيه

 شيء قديم لازلت محتفظا به ؟

 لو تراجع الزمن بك الى الوراء .. مالذي ستقوم بتغييره ؟

اين ذهبت يوم امس ؟

هل تتصرف احيانا بطفوليه ؟ 

 ما هو طموحك المستقبلي وما هدفك في الحياة؟

هل أنت اجتماعي؟ ومن هم أصدقاوك؟

بماذا تقضي وقت فراغك ؟ وما هي هواياتك.

القسم الذي ترتاح له و تحب المشاركة فيه

أول عضو أحسست بالإرتياح له

عضو لك علاقة به 

عضو تفتقد وجوده في المنتدى 

عضو تجذبك مواضيعه

عضو تريد التعرف عليه و الإلتقاء به


*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> من كلامك
> فهمتك كويس جداااااااااا
> واتفضلى
> اكلى خفيفةليكى


كل ده وخفيفة لا ميرسى كدا الدايت هيروح ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هو انا لسة مش بقالى فترة كبيرة بس بعز ناس كتير منهم بنت الكنيسة وواثقة فيك يارب
> 
> *
> *اسمة بيعجبك ؟
> ...


ميرسى يا قمراية ليكى انا اللى سعيدة انى اتعرفت على ناس زيكم ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مش تقلقى حبيبتى لما سمير قالى على طول قمت شاربة النكسافيه التمام
> علشان امخمخ ​


*ايون كده وانا امبارح شربت جردل شاي عشان اقدر استوعب كميه الاسئله:t9:
بس فعلا كنت مبسوطه جدا وانا بقرا اجابتك علي الاسئله 
وشيدي حيلك معانا عشان قريبا سمير عليه الدور:t30:


* 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى يا روح قلبى ربنا معايا وربنا يساعدنى واجاوب على الاسئلة دى يا اوختى
> ربنا يسطر  ميرسى ليكى يا قلبى اموووووووواه​



العفو حبيبتي 
قلبي معاكي في باقي الاسئله 
لسه التقيل جااااااي ورا
ده يدوب اللي فاتوا كانوا مسح زور:heat:
عموما انا واثقه فيكي وفي زكائك حبيبتي


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

منتظرين الاجابة
رجتلك تانى ياجميل منورنا 


صفه تحبها فيك ؟

  صفه تكرهها فيك ؟

  شي تحبه بشكلك؟

  شي تكرهه بشكلك ؟

  شخصيه تعجبك وتعتبرها قدوتك ؟

  احلى مراحل حياتك الدراسيه

 شيء قديم لازلت محتفظا به ؟

 لو تراجع الزمن بك الى الوراء .. مالذي ستقوم بتغييره ؟

اين ذهبت يوم امس ؟

هل تتصرف احيانا بطفوليه ؟ 

 ما هو طموحك المستقبلي وما هدفك في الحياة؟

هل أنت اجتماعي؟ ومن هم أصدقاوك؟

بماذا تقضي وقت فراغك ؟ وما هي هواياتك.

القسم الذي ترتاح له و تحب المشاركة فيه

أول عضو أحسست بالإرتياح له

عضو لك علاقة به 

عضو تفتقد وجوده في المنتدى 

عضو تجذبك مواضيعه

عضو تريد التعرف عليه و الإلتقاء به



​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*ايه ياسميرو انت  داخل علي البنت سخن كده ليه
هي لحقت تاخد نفسها من الاسئله اللي فاتت
ياباااااااي عليك 

معلش رورو امسحيها فيا دي ^^
*


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

*اكتب كلمة تعبر بيها عن هؤلاء
 
 واثقة فيك يارب
 
 شقاوة
 
 نفين
 
 وايت انجل
 

 
 سمير اللى هوانا
*​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

*اكتب كلمة تعبر بيها عن هؤلاء
 
 واثقة فيك يارب
 
 شقاوة
 
 نفين
 
 وايت انجل
 

 
 سمير اللى هوانا
*​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

معلش
معلش
مش عارف
فية مشكلة فى النت
انا اسف


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *رجتلك تانى ياجميل منورنا
> 
> 
> ميرسى ده نورك انت
> ...


مش كفاية كدا عليا ده انا غلبان​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايه ياسميرو انت  داخل علي البنت سخن كده ليه*





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> * هي لحقت تاخد نفسها من الاسئله اللي فاتت
> ياباااااااي عليك
> 
> معلش رورو امسحيها فيا دي ^^
> *


خليها عليا معلش انا الكبيره​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اكتب كلمة تعبر بيها عن هؤلاء
> 
> واثقة فيك يارب
> 
> ...


فى اسئلة تانى انا حاسة انى هسورق طب مفيش عندكم مج نسكافيه كدا اعدل بيه دماغى لحسن هنام منكم​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايون كده وانا امبارح شربت جردل شاي عشان اقدر استوعب كميه الاسئله:t9:
> بس فعلا كنت مبسوطه جدا وانا بقرا اجابتك علي الاسئله
> وشيدي حيلك معانا عشان قريبا سمير عليه الد*
> 
> ...


بس انا مبقتش واثقة فيا هههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

انا اسف
اسف بجد
قلت اتغد بيكم قبل ما تتعشوبيا
ثلاثة ايام اة ياااااااااااانى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*
أول عضو أحسست بالإرتياح له

بجد من غير مجاملة واثقة فيك وبنت الكنيسة 
ارتحتلهم كتير

**عضو تريد التعرف عليه و الإلتقاء به

كتير منهم واثقة فيك وبنت الكنيسة ودونا كتير 

تسلميلي بجد وصدقيني يعلم ربنا 
ده من حسن حظي اني اتعرفت علي بنوته جميله زيك .. وربنا يديم المحبه يارب

وفعلا كلمه شكرا قليله عليكي 
ربنا يسعدك ياارب 
*


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

انا اسف
اسف بجد
قلت اتغد بيكم قبل ما تتعشوبيا
ثلاثة ايام اة ياااااااااااانى


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *
> أول عضو أحسست بالإرتياح له
> 
> بجد من غير مجاملة واثقة فيك وبنت الكنيسة
> ...


ميرسى يا قمر بس بجد ده احساسى فعلا ​ ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> انا اسف
> اسف بجد
> قلت اتغد بيكم قبل ما تتعشوبيا
> ثلاثة ايام اة ياااااااااااانى



متقلقش هيجيلك يوم بردوا هنعمل فيك اكتر من كدا وهنخلص فيك كل اللى عملته فى الغلابة ​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

اشكرك يارورو
كم كنتى حق براء الطفولة
ودايعة مثلا الحمام
حكيمة كالحية
ملاك فى صورة انسانة
حقيقى انتى بركة لينا وصلى اجلى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> خليها عليا معلش انا الكبيره​​​​



مش كبيره اوي يعني انتي اكبر مني بسنه يعني كلام فاضي :dance:
بس كبيره بمقامك وطيبتك صدقيني


رورو ايهاب قال:


> فى اسئلة تانى انا حاسة انى هسورق طب مفيش عندكم مج نسكافيه كدا اعدل بيه دماغى لحسن هنام منكم​


بعد الشر عليكي حبيبتي .. مانا قولت لسموره يخف عليكي شويه 
ده احنا عنينا ليكي البوفيه كله تحت امرك مش مج نسكافيه بس :t13:
استني خلاص قرب يخلص وبعدين نوم العوافي يارب 


رورو ايهاب قال:


> بس انا مبقتش واثقة فيا هههههههههه​


ياستي انا واثقه فيكي انتي هتعرفي اكتر مني الله هههههههههه​​​​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اشكرك يارورو
> كم كنتى حق براء الطفولة
> ودايعة مثلا الحمام
> حكيمة كالحية
> ...



ميرسى ليك يا سمير بجد مجهودك رائع محدش ينكره ربنا يباركك وصلوا انتوا من اجلى انا الضعيفة محتاجة صلواتكم كتير 
بجد انبسطت جدا بالاسئلة  ويارب اكون حد دمه خفيف عليكم ميرسى ليك جدا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> مش كبيره اوي يعني انتي اكبر مني بسنه يعني كلام فاضي :dance:
> بس كبيره بمقامك وطيبتك صدقيني
> 
> بعد الشر عليكي حبيبتي .. مانا قولت لسموره يخف عليكي شويه
> ...


بجد محتاجة مج نسكافيه دلوقتى هيفرق معايا 
اذا كان كدا ماشى لو انتى واثقة بقا ​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

انتهت الاسئلة
اشكرك يارورو
كم كنتى حق براء الطفولة
ودايعة مثلا الحمام
حكيمة كالحية
ملاك فى صورة انسانة
حقيقى انتى بركة لينا وصلى اجلى
اةةةةةةة
يانى تتفوق عليا
حراااااااااامل مدة ثلاثةايام اةيااااااااااااانى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى يا قمر بس بجد ده احساسى فعلا ​ ​


العفو حبيبتي .. وصدقيني نفس احساسي عالم ربنا .. ربنا يسعدك


رورو ايهاب قال:


> متقلقش هيجيلك يوم بردوا هنعمل فيك اكتر من كدا وهنخلص فيك كل اللى عملته فى الغلابة ​


طبعاااااااااا ده نهارو معانا بلاااااك 
هنتلم عليه كلنا وكل اللي نفسها في سؤال متحرمش نفسها من حاجه . يعني اوبن اسئله عالبحري ههههههه
بس عايزاكي تمخمخي كده في شويه اسئله لهلوبيه لولبيه :t32:
عايزينو يفقد الذاكره من كتر الاسئله :dance: ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> العفو حبيبتي .. وصدقيني نفس احساسي عالم ربنا .. ربنا يسعدك
> 
> طبعاااااااااا ده نهارو معانا بلاااااك
> هنتلم عليه كلنا وكل اللي نفسها في سؤال متحرمش نفسها من حاجه . يعني اوبن اسئله عالبحري ههههههه
> ...


بس كدا من عنيا الدوز يا قلبى ​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
تحياتى عدوالمراة
وفى انتظاراسئلتكم
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> انتهت الاسئلة
> اشكرك يارورو
> كم كنتى حق براء الطفولة
> ودايعة مثلا الحمام
> ...


ميرسى ليك جدا سمير ده بس من زوقك صدقنى ​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

كفايه بكآء آحرقتوآ قلبي<<<يآعيني مسووي سفير النوآيآ الحسنة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بجد محتاجة مج نسكافيه دلوقتى هيفرق معايا
> اذا كان كدا ماشى لو انتى واثقة بقا ​


هههههههه ده انتي عايزه جردل بعد كرتونه الاسئله دي مش مج

بس فعلا كنتي ضيفه في الاسئله جميله وخفيفه
وباينه الطيبه والحنيه ااااوي في كلامك واجابتك
صدقيني مش بجامل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحقق كل اللي في بالك :smil12:


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههههه





Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> تحياتى عدوالمراة
> وفى انتظاراسئلتكم
> هههههههههههههههه


بس ياريت تقولولى الدور عليك امتى علشان انزل باسئلتى بقا واخلص القديم والجديد​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههه ده انتي عايزه جردل بعد كرتونه الاسئله دي مش مج
> 
> بس فعلا كنتي ضيفه في الاسئله جميله وخفيفه
> وباينه الطيبه والحنيه ااااوي في كلامك واجابتك
> ...


ميرسى يا قمراية ده انتى بس اللى عنيكى حلوة بتشوفى كل حاجة حلوة ميرسى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> تحياتى عدوالمراة
> وفى انتظاراسئلتكم
> هههههههههههههههه



اخيرررررررررررررررا
استني بقي ده انت هتتسئل مننا كلنا مش واحده بس
كل اللي نفسها في سؤال هتقولوا
بس اصبرا عليا امخمخلك في مقدمه تليك بفخامتك :t13:


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

من دلوقتى لوحابة
يا اقشطة


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بس ياريت تقولولى الدور عليك امتى علشان انزل باسئلتى بقا واخلص القديم والجديد​​​​



يلا يابطه اهو دورو جه ياولاد هيصوا ياولاد
بصي بقي عايزاكي تشغلي نور هادي وموسيقه تروق الدماغ كده
واقفلي الشبابيك والبلكونات وبلاش اي دوشه .. ولو جوزك صاحي نوميه .. وعايزاكي تكتبي لستة اسئله معتبره .. وبراحتك يعني اوبن اسئله في اي حاجه في اي موضوع .. مفيش خطوط حمرا . ولا خرم ابره حتي هههههههههه
اتفقنا ؟



رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى يا قمراية ده انتى بس اللى عنيكى حلوة بتشوفى كل حاجة حلوة ميرسى ​


العفووو انا قولت اللي حسيته بصراحه بجد:t31:​​​​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

نصف ساعةكدا
اوساعةعلى8
هفتح
انتى عارفةالسبب
اختى واثقة
بس اوعو تقفلو
والدورعلى روووووووووورررررررررروووووووووو
تسالنى


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يلا يابطه اهو دورو جه ياولاد هيصوا ياولاد
> بصي بقي عايزاكي تشغلي نور هادي وموسيقه تروق الدماغ كده
> واقفلي الشبابيك والبلكونات وبلاش اي دوشه .. ولو جوزك صاحي نوميه .. وعايزاكي تكتبي لستة اسئله معتبره .. وبراحتك يعني اوبن اسئله في اي حاجه في اي موضوع .. مفيش خطوط حمرا . ولا خرم ابره حتي هههههههههه
> اتفقنا ؟
> ...


حاضر همخمخ شوية اسئلة  ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*والان قد جاااااء الموعد مع "عدو المراة"
الاخ الاستاذ الافندي الكابتن الدكتور يعني اختارو اي لقب يعجبكم 
*

*Samir poet*

*وضفنا النهارده مش عادي ولا سوبر
ده لا اي اي ولا زي زي
يعني نحن نسأل وهو يجيب
بمعني ان الاسئله المرادي من كل البنات اللي حبين ينتقموا من عدوا المراءه
ينزلوا بلستة الاسئله بتاعتهم 
بجد بجد منورنا مسيوو سمير 
وفعلاااا "ماكنش يومك "
عايزين بقي تروق نفسك كده
يعني احلق دقنك وقوم خد دش والبس بدله محترمه كده
وتعالي اقعد علي كرسي "اعداء الرجال " 
والاسئله هتنزل قريبا مسيو سميرو
والله الموفق والمستعان ^^
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> نصف ساعةكدا
> اوساعةعلى8
> هفتح
> انتى عارفةالسبب
> ...


اوك علي مهلك بس بسرعه ههههه



رورو ايهاب قال:


> حاضر همخمخ شوية اسئلة  ​


مخمخي علي قد ماتقدري


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يلا يابطه اهو دورو جه ياولاد هيصوا ياولاد
> بصي بقي عايزاكي تشغلي نور هادي وموسيقه تروق الدماغ كده
> واقفلي الشبابيك والبلكونات وبلاش اي دوشه .. ولو جوزك صاحي نوميه .. وعايزاكي تكتبي لستة اسئله معتبره .. وبراحتك يعني اوبن اسئله في اي حاجه في اي موضوع .. مفيش خطوط حمرا . ولا خرم ابره حتي هههههههههه
> اتفقنا ؟
> ...





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *والان قد جاااااء الموعد مع "عدو المراة"
> الاخ الاستاذ الافندي الكابتن الدكتور يعني اختارو اي لقب يعجبكم
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

ايه رايك فى الاسئلة دى مجرد بداية بس التقيل ورا​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه رايك فى الاسئلة دى مجرد بداية بس التقيل ورا​


ودي عايزه راءي برضوو
بجد اسئله تحفه جداااا
بصي تقلي براحتك تقلي علي قد ماتقدررررري
يعجبني انا البنات اللي بيجبوا حقهم تالت ومتلت 


ياعيني عليك ياسموره ماكنش يومك :kap:


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ودي عايزه راءي برضوو
> بجد اسئله تحفه جداااا
> بصي تقلي براحتك تقلي علي قد ماتقدررررري
> يعجبني انا البنات اللي بيجبوا حقهم تالت ومتلت
> ...


لا الاسئلة مكنتش عجبانى اوى جبتله الاتقل اصبر بس انا هخليه يقول حقى برقبتى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*) اذا كانت عندك ورقه فاضيه ايه اكثر شي تحب ترسمه عليها؟ وليه ؟ *

* 2) قطار حياتك الى اين يتجه ؟*

*3) صف نفسك فى بضع كلمات ؟ 
4) شخص في حياتك تحس انه مظلوم ؟ 
5) حقيبة اسرارك عند من تودعها؟ 
6) احد علماء النفس قال ذات مرة : أنه باستطاعة الانسان العيش من دون اصدقاء فما رايك أنت ؟ 
7) أين تأخذك ذروة الغضب و كيف تعبر عنه ؟ 
8) ما أجمل شيء حبيته فـي المنتدى ؟ 
9) لماذا لم تصبح مشهور؟ 
10) متى يعاندك النسيان ؟ 
11) هل حدث أن انتصرت على نفسك يوما وأحصيت عيوبك ؟ 
12) ما هو انطباعك عن الحب ؟ 
13) هل انت فعلا تحب من قلبك الأن ؟ 
14) هل تعتقد انك مقصر فى حق من تحبه ؟ 
15) متى يقسو قلبك؟ 
16) متى تخجل من نفسك ؟ 
17) في زمن البحث عن المادة عن ماذا تبحث أنت؟

ودول 17 سؤال مني كده علي ماقسم
يعني مسح زور
وعلي رائ رورو لسه التقيل جاي ورا
وبختك يابو بخيت هههههههه
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا الاسئلة مكنتش عجبانى اوى جبتله الاتقل اصبر بس انا هخليه يقول حقى برقبتى ​


برحتك ياقلبي 
خدي راختك 
وبشويش بشويش
ومخمخلي علي اقل من مهلك
لازم يقول حقي برقبتي 
ويخوفي في الاخر هو اللي يغنلنا : اه يابت ياموزه راح اهزك هزه ههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> برحتك ياقلبي
> خدي راختك
> وبشويش بشويش
> ومخمخلي علي اقل من مهلك
> ...


هههههههههه لا مش تقلقى مش هيقدر بعد الاسئلة دى ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

الا هو راح فين هرب من اولها ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

*
مش عاملى فيها شيرلوك هولمز جاوب يا ناصح 

>
>
>
>
>


1- بتكلم بنات ع النت ولا؟

2- عندك كام إميل بنت؟

3- وايه حدود علاقتك بيهم؟

4-ويا ترى طلبت تشوف صورة بنت قبل كده على النت ؟

5- ايه وجهه نظرك في البنات اللي بتكلم ع النت؟

6- هل حبيت او اعجبت ببنت من ع النت ؟

7-وترضي ان اختك تكلم ولاد ع النت ولا ؟ وليه؟

8- رد فعلك لو لقيت اختك بتكلم ولد ع ميل ؟ وليه؟

9- وترضي ان اختك تحب واحد من ع النت ؟ وليه؟

10- وهل ترضى اختك توري صورتها لولد على النت كصداقة محترمة ؟

11-تفتكر لية البنت لما بتكلم الولد على الميل بتعتبره زى اخواها لكن هو بيفرق بينها وبين اخته ؟

12-هل بتاخد الانطباع على شخصية البنت من شكلها وطريقه لبسها؟

13- اكتر حاجه بتلفت نظرك لاي بنت؟

14- امتي تقول ع البنت انها مش محترمه؟

15-ولما تشوف بنت لابسها محترم وماشية في الشارع في حالها واتعاكست هل هتدخل ولا هتقول وانا مالي ؟

16-هل عاكست قبل كده ؟؟ ولو كنت عاكست مش بتتخيل اللي بتعاكسها دي مكان ممتك او اختك او حبيبتك او مراتك

17-ولو لقيت رقم ولد على موبيل اختك هيبقى ايه تصرفك ؟ هتقول لها انك دورت وراها ولا هتكلمه ولا هتسالها بهدوء ؟ ولا هتقول لاهلك؟

18-لو عرفت ان صحبك بيحب اختك هيبقى ايه رد فعلك ؟ مع ان حبه ليها محترم وكويس؟

19- ممكن هل ممكن تدخل صحابك البيت ولا مدام في ممتك واختك مترضاش ؟ وهل ده عدم ثقة ؟

20- عايز اعرف رد فعلك لو كنت ماشي مع حبيبتك ولقيت اختك ماشية مع واحد ماشية رومانسية هيكون رد فعلك ايه مع العلم ان معاك حبيبتك ؟

21- عمرك طلبت من بنت رقم موبايلها ؟ او اتعلقت بيها يعنى لدرجه انك تطلب رقم موبايلها ؟

22- قولي رأيك في البنت\\الشاب عموما ؟

23- انت ممكن تمسك بنت من اديها اللى بتوجعها وتهددها مثلا؟؟

24- لو كنت بتحب وحدة واتجوزتها واكتشفت انها كانت متجوزة فى السر هتعمل اييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

25_  لو انت بتحب وحده وصحبك بيحبها هل هتسبها لصحبك ولا لاء؟؟؟؟ولا هتشوف هى  بتحب مين ؟؟؟؟ولو هى بتحبك هل تسبها عشان صحبك ولا هتكمل ؟؟؟؟؟؟

26_ اتسليت بكام بنت قبل كدة يعنى قلتلها بحبك او لمحت وانت مكنش بتحبها كنت بضيع وقت؟؟؟؟؟؟

27_ لو انت روميو تختار مين تبقى جوليت من على النت مرة ومن ارض الواقع مرة تانية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

28_ايه اللى يخليك تهدد بنت انت كنت بتكلمها ميل او فون ؟؟؟؟؟

29_ايه اللى ممكن يخليك تغير فكرتك عن بنت انت كنت بتكلمها؟؟؟؟؟

30- وعايزين نعرف بقي اكتر سؤال مش عاجبك ومكنتش عايز ترد عليه هو ايه ؟

31- اكتر بنت من على المنتدى اتشديت لشخصيتها اوي ؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*ياعيني وهو هيلحق يجاوب علي ايه ولا علي ايه المسكين
ولسه باقي البنات بكره باللذات بنت الكنيسه دي نويالو ههههه
بس بيني وبينك هو يستاهل 
بس يلا كفايه عليه كده لحد ميجاوب وبعدين نكمل عليه قصدي نكمل الاسئله هههه
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

يا عينى يا سمير 

يا شماتة العدوين فيك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياعيني وهو هيلحق يجاوب علي ايه ولا علي ايه المسكين
> ولسه باقي البنات بكره باللذات بنت الكنيسه دي نويالو ههههه
> بس بيني وبينك هو يستاهل
> بس يلا كفايه عليه كده لحد ميجاوب وبعدين نكمل عليه قصدي نكمل الاسئله هههه
> *


هو اللى جابه لنفسه يا بنات يستحمل بقا اللى يجراله 
جالك الصوم يا تارك الصلاة هههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> يا عينى يا سمير
> 
> يا شماتة العدوين فيك​


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
يا شماتتة ابلة ظاظا فيا ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2012)

يخبر !!!!!!!! ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حصل إيه يا سمير؟؟
كنت سايبا الموضوع و انت الى ماسكه و مطلع عين الناس اسئله؟
اغيب شويه اجى الاقى اتفاقيه عليك ههههههههههههههه
صحيح هو ده "كيد النساااء" قعدت تقول عدو عدو اديهم اهو لبسو الزى الحربى و جولك يا جميل-- فينك يا يوليوس كنت تلحق اخوك فى العداوه هههههههههههههه
متابعا طبعا الاسئله الجهنميه دى--
و مستنيا الرد بتاعك يا سمير --
بالتوفييييق


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يخبر !!!!!!!! ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حصل إيه يا سمير؟؟
> كنت سايبا الموضوع و انت الى ماسكه و مطلع عين الناس اسئله؟
> اغيب شويه اجى الاقى اتفاقيه عليك ههههههههههههههه
> ...


لا حبيبه قلبي متابعه  الاسئله والجو ده ميكلش معايا
انتي زي الشطوره كده تشمري وتيجي 
وهاتي كل اللي عندك وقولي كل اللي في نفسك
احنا شعارنا "الاسئله اوبن بوفيه عالبحري " هههه
هنستنا لستة الاسئله بتاعتك احبووا 

وعلي رائ المثل بختك يابو بخيت ههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2012)

اسئله؟؟
 انا اسئل؟؟ معرفشششش هههههههههههه
 انا بقعد اقراء و استعجب الاواريب دول بيمخمخو فى الاسئله دى إذاى هههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اسئله؟؟
> انا اسئل؟؟ معرفشششش هههههههههههه
> انا بقعد اقراء و استعجب الاواريب دول بيمخمخو فى الاسئله دى إذاى هههههههههههه


انتي لسه هتقري وتستعجبي 
يابنتي مفيش وقت
اسئليه اي حاجه
عن شكلو لبسو حياتو عشتو بيفطر ايه بيروح فين بيجي مين
بصي افتحي معاه تحقيق وشغلي الجمجمه بقي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2012)

ماشى
 بتحب الحيوانات يا سمير؟

 انهى اكتر حيوان بتحبه؟

 هل ربيت حيوان اليف عندك فى البيت قبل كدا؟

و لو ايوا قول لنا على نوعو و على الاسم الى كنت مسميهولو 

اهو سئلت-- حلو كدا؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ماشى
> بتحب الحيوانات يا سمير؟
> 
> انهى اكتر حيوان بتحبه؟
> ...


يارقيقه هههههه
يابنتي بقولك اسئليه مش طبطبي عليه :a82::a82:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يارقيقه هههههه
> يابنتي بقولك اسئليه مش طبطبي عليه :a82::a82:


*دى طبطبه -- انا رقيقه --- شعقوله الكلام ده -- على رأى نيفو--*

* نحاول تانى:*
* بتعرف تعوم و لا  نو؟*
* ممممممممممممم*
* بتحب البحر اكتر و لا  البسين؟*

*بتحب الصيد؟ اقصد صيد السمك؟*

* و لو ايوا لما تسطاد سمكه بتعرف تطلع السلاح بتاع السناره من بقها و لا بتخلى الموضوع ده حد تانى يعمله؟*
* عمرك اتحرقت من قنديل البحر؟؟*
*  هل  تخاف تنزل البحر بليل و الدنيا ضلمه و المايه كحل؟؟*


* ايه رأيك كدا بئاااااا؟؟*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *دى طبطبه -- انا رقيقه --- شعقوله الكلام ده -- على رأى نيفو--*
> 
> * نحاول تانى:*
> * بتعرف تعوم و لا  نو؟*
> ...



لا برافو ليكي مستقبل باهر وماهر وساهر :wub::wub::a82:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا برافو ليكي مستقبل باهر وماهر وساهر :wub::wub::a82:


 
دى تريقه دى و لا إيه :cry2:


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *دى طبطبه -- انا رقيقه --- شعقوله الكلام ده -- على رأى نيفو--*
> 
> * نحاول تانى:*
> * بتعرف تعوم و لا  نو؟*
> ...


لا يا قمر الرقة دى متنفعش مع سمير عاوزين اسئلة صعبة تطلع عينه ونخلص اللى عملوه فينا كلنا ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

فينكم يا بنات انا قولت هاجى الاقى اسئلة ملهاش حصر يلا كله ينزل بالاسئلة بتاعتو مخمخه واطلعوا بالاسئلة يلا بقا بلاش كسل ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أغسطس 2012)

شكله هرب اصلا ههههههههههههه
 خلى بلكم بئا اى حد يكون ماشى متنكر -- متخفى -- اتتتتااااااك ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> شكله هرب اصلا ههههههههههههه
> خلى بلكم بئا اى حد يكون ماشى متنكر -- متخفى -- اتتتتااااااك ههههههههههه


هيروح فين مسيره يرجع لعشه ​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه رايك فى الاسئلة دى مجرد بداية بس التقيل ورا​


حلوة بس لسةمشفتهاش


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *) اذا كانت عندك ورقه فاضيه ايه اكثر شي تحب ترسمه عليها؟ وليه ؟ *
> *قلب حبيبتى المتنيلة ولسة مجتش:banned::banned:
> هههههههههههههههه
> وارسم اتنين بيحبوبعض
> ...


تقييييييييل
يا حوستى امال دا يبقى اية
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

استنو استنو بالدور
علشان متلخبطش ياجدعااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *
> مش عاملى فيها شيرلوك هولمز جاوب يا ناصح
> 
> >
> ...


بصراحة ملاك السماء
هى عضوة هنا وسبق وقلت عليها فوق 
فى الاجابة
وشكر على الاسئلة
يااااااااااااارب يسوع
اخيرا​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ماشى
> بتحب الحيوانات يا سمير؟
> *ايووووووووووووووة*
> انهى اكتر حيوان بتحبه؟
> ...


جميل جدااااااااااااااا
الاسئلة


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *دى طبطبه -- انا رقيقه --- شعقوله الكلام ده -- على رأى نيفو--*
> 
> * نحاول تانى:*
> * بتعرف تعوم و لا  نو؟*
> ...


ههههههههههههه
هى دى الاسئلة تفتح النفس
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

اووووووووووووووووووووووووووف
اخيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
انتهت الاسئلة
اشكرك يااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

يا جماعةبالدور
تم الاجابة على كل الاسئلة
احنا مش فى تبور
الجامعة 
ههههههههههههههههههه
واحدة تسال وبعدكدا اجاوب 
وهكذا
مااااااااااااااااااااااااشى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*وفيييت بس لسه ماكفيت ياعدوي

وبجد اجاباتك جميله 
وانتظر البااااقي 

*


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وفيييت بس لسه ماكفيت ياعدوي
> 
> وبجد اجاباتك جميله
> وانتظر البااااقي
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
هولسة فى بالى
دا انالسة بقول ياهادى
ههههههههههههه
حسبى ونعمة الوكيل فيكى


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا يا قمر الرقة دى متنفعش مع سمير عاوزين اسئلة صعبة تطلع عينه ونخلص اللى عملوه فينا كلنا ​


كنتى حنينة وطيبة 
اللى حصل
بس فاهمينى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## amgd beshara (30 أغسطس 2012)

هو اية اللى بيحصل دة 
مش كان سمير اللى بيسأل
انت احتليتو الموضوع


----------



## amgd beshara (30 أغسطس 2012)

> *) اذا كانت عندك ورقه فاضيه ايه اكثر شي تحب ترسمه عليها؟ وليه ؟ *
> *قلب حبيبتى المتنيلة ولسة مجتش:banned::banned:*


المتنيلة
انت رومانسي اوي ما شاء الله


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> المتنيلة
> انت رومانسي اوي ما شاء الله


ههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
دى رومانسية من  نوع اخر
هههههههههههههههه
قولى رايك فى اجابتى


----------



## amgd beshara (30 أغسطس 2012)

> قولى رايك فى اجابتى


لا ردود جميلة زيك يا قمر
بس في شوية حاجت مش فاهمها


> *8) ما أجمل شيء حبيته فـي المنتدى ؟
> المحبة قليل بين الاعضاء*


يعني اية ؟


> *) اذا كانت عندك ورقه فاضيه ايه اكثر شي تحب ترسمه عليها؟ وليه ؟ *
> *قلب حبيبتى المتنيلة ولسة مجتش:banned::banned:*


هو انت مش مرتبط ؟


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> لا ردود جميلة زيك يا قمر
> بس في شوية حاجت مش فاهمها
> *بدونماجملة
> ردود ايةحلوة ولااية عايزنقد
> ...


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا
مش مرتبط
ومفيش حد فيهم خالص مالط
*​


----------



## amgd beshara (30 أغسطس 2012)

ردودك فعلا صريحة و كويسة 
انقدك لية انا بس
ربنا ما يجيب نقد

بس لي تحفظ هخلية لنفسي بقي علشان منخرجش برة الموضوع


----------



## Samir poet (30 أغسطس 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> ردودك فعلا صريحة و كويسة
> انقدك لية انا بس
> ربنا ما يجيب نقد
> 
> بس لي تحفظ هخلية لنفسي بقي علشان منخرجش برة الموضوع


يمكنك
ارسالى على الخاص
لاتقلق


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

*وحان الجزء الثاني من اسئلتي والجزء ده يعتبر اللي قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل الاخير ^^*


* 1 .اكتر عضو في المنتدي بترتاحلو نفسيا ؟*
*2. عضو مثقف جدا من وجهه نظرك ؟
3. عضو اسلوبو بيعجبك في طريقه كلامه ؟
4 .عضو بتبقي مهتم اوي بمواضيعو اللي بيكتبها ؟
5 . عضو دمه تقيل علي قلبك ؟
6. عضو بتنبسط جدا لما تلاقي رده علي موضوع ليك ؟
7. عضو نفسك تشوفه حقيقي ؟
8. عضو بتفرح اوي لما بتلاقيه ضمن المتواجدين الان ؟
9. عضو دمه خفيف ؟
10 . عضو انت زعلتو من قبل كده ؟ وياريت السبب ؟
11. عضو ممكن تدردش معاه في امورك الخاصه ؟
12. عضو زكي ؟
13.عضو  مش بتطيق تشوف اسمه في المنتدي ؟
14 . عضو صحبك جداا جدااا ؟
15 . عضو مفتقده جدا ؟
16. عضو نشيط ؟
17 . عضو كسلان ؟
18 . عضو تعرفه خارج وداخل المنتدي ؟
19. عضو عمل حاجه وفرحتك اووي ؟
20 . عضو قلبه طيب ؟
21 . عضو مستحيل تزعل منه مهما حصل ؟؟


بس ياسيددي ودي كانت الاسئله الخاصه بالاعضاء والاحراج ههههههه
جاااااوب دول وانتظرني ^^
واياااااك متجوبش وتبقي اجاباتك دبلوماسيه ولا حتي دبلوم صنايع ههههه

*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 أغسطس 2012)

أكلك مينين يابطه اكلك مينين :999:

وقعت مش في حد سمي عليك :t30:
سموره هههههه

تمااام ياتوته جدعه خدي بثأرنا شويه هههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> أكلك مينين يابطه اكلك مينين :999:
> 
> وقعت مش في حد سمي عليك :t30:
> سموره هههههه
> ...



طيب يابنتي فينك
انا قولت بنت الكنيسه اول واحده هتشمرر وتيجي تنتقم :a82:
يلا بقي شيدي حيلك ومخمخيلوو في كام سؤال حلوين كده :cry2:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب يابنتي فينك
> انا قولت بنت الكنيسه اول واحده هتشمرر وتيجي تنتقم :a82:
> يلا بقي شيدي حيلك ومخمخيلوو في كام سؤال حلوين كده :cry2:




هههههههههههههههه

اصل شفتكم عاملين الواجب وذياده ههههه

باقي كام سؤال 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> اصل شفتكم عاملين الواجب وذياده ههههه
> 
> ...


يابنتي يعني مش عايزه تاخدي بتارك منه :t32:

ممممم باقي قد حوالي كده 500 سؤال بس
يعني كلام فاضي :spor2:
انا اصلا مش عارفه هو مختفي فين ؟ وليه قافل رسايلو 
شكله طفش من المنتدي :t13:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنتي يعني مش عايزه تاخدي بتارك منه :t32:
> 
> ممممم باقي قد حوالي كده 500 سؤال بس
> يعني كلام فاضي :spor2:
> ...



هههههههههههههه عايزه طبعاااااااااااا

500بس هههههه

اه قفل رسايله من بدري 

خلاص هنزل كام سؤال كدا 
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههه عايزه طبعاااااااااااا
> 
> 500بس هههههه
> 
> ...



ايوه كده يابطه
هستني اشوف اسئلتك
عايزاه يجي يلاقي مفاجئات متفجره :a63:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايوه كده يابطه
> هستني اشوف اسئلتك
> عايزاه يجي يلاقي مفاجئات متفجره :a63:




هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
اوووووووووووووووك
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

[SIZE=+0]اذا اعطيتك ساعة مع من تتمنى ان تقضيها؟​


هل تفضل الزواج بحب ام بدون حب؟​


هل بكاؤك تعتبره عيب ؟وما الذي يبكيك؟​


لو فتاة تحبك واعلنت لك عن حبها ماذا تفعل؟​


من من اعضاء المنتدي تتمنى ان تجمعك الايام به ولو دقيقة؟​

[/SIZE]هذه مجموعة من العبارات..إلى من تهديها من أعضاءِ منتدانا 

انت عسل ؟
................
-الله يخليك لنا : 
........................؟

-بصراحــة فقدنـاك : 
...........................؟

-أنـــت فنـان : 
...........................؟

- أتـابع كل مواضيعـك وردودك : 
....................؟

-آسف كـان زعلتـك بدون علـم مني : 
.................................؟

- مش بزعل منـك : 
..................................؟
  قليــل من كـان في طيبتـك وهدوئك : 
.....................................؟

  أحس أنك تعرفني : 
............................؟

-يفتخـر المنتدى بأمثـالك : 
...........................؟

- خفـة دمـك غير طبيعيـة 
..........................؟
  - أنــت مبـــدع : 
..........................؟


يالا كام سؤال كدا 
هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2012)

*تمام كده يابنوته شطووره
لما نشوف هيجي يرد ولا هيهرب 

*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (31 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *تمام كده يابنوته شطووره
> لما نشوف هيجي يرد ولا هيهرب
> 
> *




ههههههههه
لالا هيجيي اكيييييد
دا مش بيستسلم بالساهل :cry2:
​


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وحان الجزء الثاني من اسئلتي والجزء ده يعتبر اللي قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل قبل الاخير ^^*
> *يامسهل ااما نشوف اخرتهامعاكى*​
> * 1 .اكتر عضو في المنتدي بترتاحلو نفسيا ؟
> ملاك السماء عضوة
> ...


هههههههههههههه
ياااااااااااااااااااارب يسوع اخيرا
ام نشوف اللى بعدك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2012)

*شكرا ليك بجد ياسموره علي اجاباتك وكلام الجميل
ويلا عندك دسته اسئله بتاعه بنت الكنيسه جاوب عليهم 
وارجعي اكون  جهزتلك دسته انا كمان يلا ماهو فرح ههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> [SIZE=-0]اذا اعطيتك ساعة مع من تتمنى ان تقضيها؟​





+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> مع الرب يسوع
> اشيكلوكل همى
> واتعابى كل شى مريت بة​[SIZE=-0]
> هل تفضل الزواج بحب ام بدون حب؟​
> ...


هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه
اسئلتك لذيذة
عكس اللى فى بالى
هههههههههههههههههههههه[/SIZE]


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> اسئلتك لذيذة
> عكس اللى فى بالى
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



اوباااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
هنخبط في الحلل كده 
تقصد مين اللي في بالك
ماهو حد من الاتنين ياانا ياانا برضو ههههه
بس انا هرد رد يكسفك
اجابتك عجبتني سموره
وشكرا لانك ذكرتني في اجاباتك كتير
وانا مستهلش صدقني
وبالمناسبه السعيده  دي ..
مفيش اسئله تاني:dance:

بجد كنت ضيف متميز ياسموره وكلامك رائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اوباااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> هنخبط في الحلل كده
> تقصد مين اللي في بالك
> ماهو حد من الاتنين ياانا ياانا برضو ههههه
> ...


وانتى اللى الاورع واجمل اخت عرفتها
فى المنتدى وروحك  حلوة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2012)

ميرسي ميرسي انا كده هتغرغر هههه

ربنا يخليك
بجد انتوا اللي منتدي جميل جدا
ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2012)

1_هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟ 





2_ ما ردة فعلك عندما يقول لك حبيبك : أحبك نعم أتزوجك لا ؟





3_ هل تدخل الشات ؟ولماذا؟ 




4_ هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟ 







5_هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا






6_ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعيه أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟ 







7_ هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقه الى حب ؟






8_هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟ 






9_هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟ 






10_هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟






11_ ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟






12_هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟







13_ اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل ؟؟





14_ حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟





15_ عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟





16 _ ممكن ترتبط وتتجوز عبر الانتر نت ؟



يلا اتسلا في دول عقبال مااشوفك المره الجايه
جاوب علي رواقه بقي
وشوف مين الضيف اللي وراك ؟


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ميرسي ميرسي انا كده هتغرغر هههه
> 
> ربنا يخليك
> بجد انتوا اللي منتدي جميل جدا
> ربنا يبارك فيكم


دى شكلها
خاتمةالوادع
ارجوكى بلاش افلام هندى
دلوقتى
ههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> دى شكلها
> خاتمةالوادع
> ارجوكى بلاش افلام هندى
> دلوقتى
> ههههههههههه



ههههه طيب بلاش هندي اعملك حته تركي للبت سمر بتاعه العشق الممنوع دي
انا بعرف اتكلم تركي كويس جدا علي فكره حتي شوف
مابدي اقعد هون لحالي بدي فل لهونيك 
ها ايه رايك ؟:smil12: تركي تركي يعني ههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههه طيب بلاش هندي اعملك حته تركي للبت سمر بتاعه العشق الممنوع دي
> انا بعرف اتكلم تركي كويس جدا علي فكره حتي شوف
> مابدي اقعد هون لحالي بدي فل لهونيك
> ها ايه رايك ؟:smil12: تركي تركي يعني ههههههه


هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لاخلها هندى ارحم
وانااعلمك
لغةالحب
ما رايك
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (31 أغسطس 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> 1_هل انت تفعل ما تقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟
> 
> نعم​
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه
اووووووووووك


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> بصراحة ملاك السماء
> هى عضوة هنا وسبق وقلت عليها فوق
> فى الاجابة
> وشكر على الاسئلة
> ...


ميرسى ليك سمير على اجاباتك استمتعنا بيها ولسة ليك اسئلة تانى انتظر​


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

بكرة اخر يوم ليا يا اعدائى
اصلا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 سبتمبر 2012)

بكرة إيه تخلص أنا لسة مسألتش


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2012)

انت هتخدنا فى دوكة ولا ايه انا لسة هسال تانى جارى تحضير الاسئلة بعد قليل انتظرونا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ودول اخر مجموعة اسئلة للاستاذ سمير وكفاية عليه كدا خليها علينا الطيب احسن بردوا


- من انت ؟؟

2- متي اخر مرة ضحكت من قلبك ؟ وليه ؟؟

3- متي اخر مرة بكيت من قلبك ؟ وليه ؟؟

4- هل حسيت في يوم من الايام بالضعف ؟ ومتي كان ؟؟

5- من الشخص الذي تتمني ياخد فرحك علشان ماتشوفه حزين ؟؟

6- اذا كنت مضايق ماهوة اول شيء تفكر ان تعملو ؟؟

7- ما احلي ذكري في حياتك ومستحيل ان تنساها ؟؟

8- اخر شخص تتذكرو قبل ماتنام ؟؟

9- ماذا تعني ليك هذة الكلمات :

* البحر :

* السما :

* الحب :

* الصديق :

11- اوحش عيب فيك ؟؟

12- كم شخص عندك في الماسنجر ؟؟

13- كم ساعة تجلس علي الكمبيوتر ؟؟

14- هل فعلا انت مرتاح في تواجدك في المنتدي ومع الاعضاء ؟؟

15- عضو يستحق الصداقة ؟؟

16- عضو شوفتو ؟؟ وعضو نفسك تشوفو ؟؟

17- عضو شخصيتو زي شخصيتك ؟؟

18- عضو تعجبك شخصيتو ؟؟

19- عضو له وحشه ؟؟

20- هل انت رومانسي ام عصبي ؟؟

21- كم نسبة حبك للضحك ؟؟

22- اذا صديقك تعذو وغير مسار حياتك للاسوء هل تسامحو ولا ؟؟

23- ما هية الاكلة التي تحبها وتعرف ان تحضرها ؟؟

24- ممكن نكتة حلوة من عندك ؟؟

25- بصراحة هل كل ما تقولو في المنتدي تفعلو ؟؟​


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بكرة إيه تخلص أنا لسة مسألتش


ههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
اوك اوك
اسئلى فى انتظارك اهووووووووووو
بكرة فرصة ليكم
وانتقم
منكم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 سبتمبر 2012)

_تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام_
_جيالك يا عمو جوجل ألم كل الأسئلة  اللي عليك حتى اللي بالصيني  أترجمها
استناني بكرة بقى_​


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> انت هتخدنا فى دوكة ولا ايه انا لسة هسال تانى جارى تحضير الاسئلة بعد قليل انتظرونا​


ههههههههههه
لا بس بجد اخر يوم بكر
لامنا بجاوب اهووووووووووووو


lo siento_mucho قال:


> _تماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام_
> _جيالك يا عمو جوجل ألم كل الأسئلة  اللي عليك حتى اللي بالصيني  أترجمها
> استناني بكرة بقى_​


لامتجليش
هههههههههههه
والله العظيم لو مكنتيش حنينة
فى الاسئلة
لى اطلع عيونك من بعدى
علطول
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> لامتجليش
> هههههههههههه
> والله العظيم لو مكنتيش حنينة
> فى الاسئلة
> ...


 منا بعد ماهسالك هاسافر موزمبيق زي ماقلتلك حتى هجيبلك عروسة من هناك 
أنت نسيت :smile01


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> منا بعد ماهسالك هاسافر موزمبيق زي ماقلتلك حتى هجيبلك عروسة من هناك
> أنت نسيت :smile01


ربنا يسامحك اللى ف بالى 
بسببو
سيبك
ليكى يووووووووووووووم
وكلك واحدفينا لة يووووووووووووووووووووم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 سبتمبر 2012)

نسأل بقى
مرة حبيت و لقيت حبيبتك بتحكي في الموبايل و سمعتها بتقول وحشتني ...هتشك فيها ساعتها ولا هاتصبر لغاية ماتفهم منها  تقصد مين 

هل أنت غيور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل تقبل ب أن تكون ل زوجتك صداقة مع أولاد

لو حصل و كنت بتحب و حبيبتك اتصورت ف وضع مخجل من طرف صديقاتها مين غير علمها  و إنتشر الفيديو ع النت ...تعمل إيه ساعتها ...تتخلى عنها ولا تخليك جانبها

لو حبيت حد و هي  قالتلك أنا لسة خارجة من تجربة و لسة قلبي عشقان إديني فرصة هل هتستنى ؟؟؟؟
لو اتخانت  من زوجتك و شوفت منظر الخيانة قدامك هتتصرف إزاي ساعتها

جاوب عا دول

على ما فكر تاني و بكرة أدور ف جوجل 

تصدق أنا هنزل موضوع ب كل سؤال من دول
مش عارفة جم ف بالي إزاي  هههههه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 سبتمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> لو حبيت حد و هي  قالتلك أنا لسة خارجة من تجربة و لسة قلبي عشقان


*
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة عشقان دي 
والله وحشني المغربي
*


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ودول اخر مجموعة اسئلة للاستاذ سمير وكفاية عليه كدا خليها علينا الطيب احسن بردوا
> *
> ههههههههههه
> بلاش استاذ
> ...


نعم واعطينى امثلة


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> نعم واعطينى امثلة


ميرسى جدا ليك يا سمير ربنا يبارك حياتك وبكدا  تكون خلصت حلقتنا النهاردة من برنامج سؤال وجواب هههههههه 
ميرسى ليك جدا يا سمير استمتعنا باجاباتك ​


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ميرسى جدا ليك يا سمير ربنا يبارك حياتك وبكدا  تكون خلصت حلقتنا النهاردة من برنامج سؤال وجواب هههههههه
> ميرسى ليك جدا يا سمير استمتعنا باجاباتك ​


دا انا اللى استمتعت بى اسئلتك
وفرحان انى لقت اخت
ليا من تانى جديد
اشكرك من قلبى
يا عدويتى
تحياتى عدو المراة
ههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 سبتمبر 2012)

خد دول كمان 

من أكتر واحد ممكن تعترفله ب كل حاجة عنك حتى أكبرها غير ربنا طبعا 

هل مرة عملت حاجة كبيرة غلط و خيبتها عن أهلك وانتا لغاية دلوقتي بتعاقب نفسك على كدا 

هل عندك سر متقدرش تقوله ل حد مهما كان 

لو أه  قولهولي بقى ههههه 

لو كنت مسلم هل ممكن تتجوز عا مراتك لأي سبب

لو جات أختك و قالتلك أنا بحب هتقولها إيه ساعتها 

هل تقبل تتجوز ب أجنبية و تعيش على تقاليدهم 

لو كنت ف حفلة و كان فيها بنت كانت بتعرفك وانتا كنت مع واحدة تانية و هي من  ضيقتها يعني اضايقت  جات و دلقت   عليك عصير  تتصرف ازاي معها 

لو كان في وعد بينك و بن حبيبتك إنك تعيش ليها و بس و  هي اتكلت   هتفى بوعدك ليها؟؟؟

عايز تقولنا إيه دلوقتي


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> نسأل بقى
> مرة حبيت و لقيت حبيبتك بتحكي في الموبايل و سمعتها بتقول وحشتني ...هتشك فيها ساعتها *ولا هاتصبر لغاية ماتفهم منها  تقصد مين
> *
> هل أنت غيور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


علشان انتو بنات بترغو كتيررررررررر
ههههههههههههههه:66::66:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *جامدة عشقان دي *
> *والله وحشني المغربي*


 
ليه هو أنت كنت زورت المغرب قبل كدا !!!!!:smile01
طب و التونسي اخباره إيه معاك


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

تم الاجابة
على كافة الاسئلة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> تم الاجابة
> على كافة الاسئلة


 إرجع ورا في جزء تاني من الاسئله:smile01


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> إرجع ورا في جزء تاني من الاسئله:smile01


:act23::act23:
شكلك هتنضربى منى
النهاردة  :budo::budo:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> :act23::act23:
> شكلك هتنضربى منى
> النهاردة  :budo::budo:


ههههههههههههه

 كدة مش هجيبلك عروسة معايا من موزمبيق بقى


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> كدة مش هجيبلك عروسة معايا من موزمبيق بقى


مش عايز الهند
مليانة
كتيررررررررررررر
ساحرون
:new8::new8::new8:


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> خد دول كمان
> *حاضرررررررررررر*
> من أكتر واحد ممكن تعترفله ب كل حاجة عنك حتى أكبرها غير ربنا طبعا
> مفيش حد
> ...


بحبكم بجدااااااااااااااا
من قلبى اوووووووووى
اوعوتسيبونى 
انتى اخواتى واصحابى


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

فى حدتانى هيسال
طلعتوروحى
بكر اخر        يوووووووووووووووووووم
امتى يجيى اليووووووووووووووم
دااااااااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 سبتمبر 2012)

السؤال بتاع هل تفي بوعدك ل حبيبتك مش ل زوجتك 
جاوب بقى و منك ل الله فضلت تدعي و أسئلتي راحت ههههههه
بس بكرة هاخاليك تقول بكرهكم


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> السؤال بتاع هل تفي بوعدك ل حبيبتك مش ل زوجتك
> جاوب بقى و منك ل الله فضلت تدعي و أسئلتي راحت ههههههه
> بس بكرة هاخاليك تقول بكرهكم


صحصحى المخم شوية
ههههههههههههههههه
لو كان في وعد بينك و بن حبيبتك إنك تعيش ليها و بس و  هي اتكلت   هتفى بوعدك ليها؟؟؟
*طبعا لانها زوجةواحدة
مش تعدد الازواج
ومش مثنى وثلاثى ورابعى
بس ايةهو الوعدالاول*
عايز تقولنا إيه دلوقتي


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> السؤال بتاع هل تفي بوعدك ل حبيبتك مش ل زوجتك
> جاوب بقى و منك ل الله فضلت تدعي و أسئلتي راحت ههههههه
> بس بكرة هاخاليك تقول بكرهكم


هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مينفعش
يا عسل
انت
هى مرة واحدة
لازم
فى حياتى هيكون حبيبة
او زوجة والاتنين واحد 
بس ممكن توضحلى سؤالك
ياااااااااااااااارب اللى فى بالى
بقى


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> السؤال بتاع هل تفي بوعدك ل حبيبتك مش ل زوجتك
> جاوب بقى و منك ل الله فضلت تدعي و أسئلتي راحت ههههههه
> بس بكرة هاخاليك تقول بكرهكم






​


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ودلوقتىمعانا ومعاكم
عضووووووووووووو
جديد
فى التدبيسة
قصدى الاستطافة
هههه
ومنورنا 
ياااااااااااااااااااااااا
سامح هيرووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 سبتمبر 2012)

منورنا ياسمسم
:yahoo::999::yahoo:
​


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

هوفين سمسم


----------



## Samir poet (1 سبتمبر 2012)

ودلوقتى نيجى لمعادالاسئلة
اتفضل
1/اكتر كلمه بتعصبك او موقف 
2/تحب تقول لمين مش هقدر علي زعلك ابدا ؟
3/تقول لمين بتبعد ليه ؟
4/لو معجب ببنت هتعمل ايه علشان توضح اعجابك ؟
5/لو اعطيت وقت قليل تحب تقضيه مع مين هنا ؟
6/اقرب لاعضاء اليك ؟
7/تختار مين تمسح دمعته ؟

*8/عضو يقطع قلبك من الضحك ؟؟*

9/عضو نفسك تطلب منه طلب ..وايه هو الطلب ؟
 10/موصفات فتاه الاحلام ؟
 11/هل انت مجروح ؟
 12/اعتزار تقدمه لمين ؟
 13/هتختار مين يمسح دموعك غير ربنا ؟
 14هل انت في علاقه حب ؟​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (2 سبتمبر 2012)

1 - تجب تسافر لفين ؟


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ودلوقتىمعانا ومعاكم
> عضووووووووووووو
> جديد
> فى التدبيسة
> ...




ولا تدبيسة ولا بتاع 
عادى يا بوب خُــد راحتكـ 
بنوركـ يا واحش 


​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> منورنا ياسمسم
> :yahoo::999::yahoo:
> ​



ميرسى يا روما
التوبيك منور بوجودكـ 

​


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> 1/اكتر كلمه بتعصبك او موقف
> ​



الشئ اللى بيعصبنى جدا هو الانتظار ..مش بحب انتظر حد ولا برخم على حد واخليه ينتظرنى .





Samir poet قال:


> 2/تحب تقول لمين مش هقدر علي زعلك ابدا ؟


 اى شخصيه بحبها مقدرش ازعلها ابدا



Samir poet قال:


> 3/تقول لمين بتبعد ليه ؟


مش لحد، بحاول على أد ما اقدر مزعلش حد منى
وعلشان كدا اللى حابب يبعد  من غير سبب زعله منى  ..ربنا معاه وطريقة أخضر 



Samir poet قال:


> 4/لو معجب ببنت هتعمل ايه علشان توضح اعجابك ؟


 خطوة خطوة...مثلا اول خطوة هتبقى نظرات  دون كلام
تانى خطوة .. هفكر فى اى موضوع كوسيله او تلكيكه علشان اتكلم معاها وطبعا هحدد الخطوات التمهيدية والاستخدامات المباشرة  اللى من خلالها هبدأ الموضوع واحاول توقع ردودها علشان احدد ردودى عليها هتكون ازاى...وطبعا اول حوار مش هيستغرق اكتر من 10 دقايق وهكذا ... ومن خلال طريقة كلامها هعرف اذا كانت قبلانى والا لا لو اه هكمل مشوارى، لو لا.. هنسحب بهدوء .




Samir poet قال:


> 5/لو اعطيت وقت قليل تحب تقضيه مع مين هنا ؟


 مع اللى يحب يقضى وقته معايا 




Samir poet قال:


> 6/اقرب لاعضاء اليك ؟


 عارفين نفسهم :spor2:



Samir poet قال:


> 7/تختار مين تمسح دمعته ؟


بقرف :t30:




Samir poet قال:


> *8/عضو يقطع قلبك من الضحك ؟؟*


 مافيش بس ممكن انت يا سمير بضحك على ضحكك وبجد بسحدك . علم النفس بيقول الشخص اللى بيضحك كتير هو اكتر شخص مهموم فأتمنى ميكونش سببه هموم .




Samir poet قال:


> 9/عضو نفسك تطلب منه طلب ..وايه هو الطلب ؟


ــــ


Samir poet قال:


> 10/موصفات فتاه الاحلام ؟


 متدينة، رقيقة، هادية اوقات وشقية اوقات، رومانسية، تفهمنى،  
لون بشرتها ابيض بس مش قوى يعنى، شعرها مش لازم يكون طويل، وتكون مضغوطة –قصيرة- مش تخينه طبعا وفى نفس الوقت مش رفيعه اوى، وياريت كمان يكون لون عيونها عسلى . 
  :wub::love34:



Samir poet قال:


> 11/هل انت مجروح ؟


اتجرحت بس جرح علمنى كتيير اوى
وحاليا عادى صحيح اوقات بكون مضايق و مخنوق لكن مش مجروح



Samir poet قال:


> 12/اعتزار تقدمه لمين ؟


 لاى شخص زعلته



Samir poet قال:


> 13/هتختار مين يمسح دموعك غير ربنا ؟


المنديل:t31:



Samir poet قال:


> 14هل انت في علاقه حب ؟


لا،.. عندكـ عروسة ؟ بس بنفس المواصفات :smile02


خلصت 
​


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> خطوة خطوة...مثلا اول خطوة هتبقى نظرات  دون كلام
> تانى خطوة .. هفكر فى اى موضوع كوسيله او تلكيكه علشان اتكلم معاها وطبعا هحدد الخطوات التمهيدية والاستخدامات المباشرة  اللى من خلالها هبدأ الموضوع واحاول توقع ردودها علشان احدد ردودى عليها هتكون ازاى...وطبعا اول حوار مش هيستغرق اكتر من 10 دقايق وهكذا ... ومن خلال طريقة كلامها هعرف اذا كانت قبلانى والا لا لو اه هكمل مشوارى، لو لا.. هنسحب بهدوء .
> 
> تعيش وتعلمنى الخطوات
> ...


لا لسةمخلاصتش انت
يومك طويل معايا


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 سبتمبر 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> 1 - تجب تسافر لفين ؟



امريكا 
​ 


Samir poet قال:


> لا لسةمخلاصتش انت
> يومك طويل معايا


  مبنتهددش 
معاكـ 


​


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2012)

19/صفه تحبها فيك ؟

 20/صفه تكرهها فيك ؟

 21/شي تحبه بشكلك؟

 22شي تكرهه بشكلك ؟

 23/شخصيه تعجبك وتعتبرها قدوتك ؟

 24احلى مراحل حياتك الدراسيه

25/شيء قديم لازلت محتفظا به ؟

26/لو تراجع الزمن بك الى الوراء .. مالذي ستقوم بتغييره ؟

27/اين ذهبت يوم امس ؟

28/هل تتصرف احيانا بطفوليه ؟ 

 29/ما هو طموحك المستقبلي وما هدفك في الحياة؟

30/هل أنت اجتماعي؟ ومن هم أصدقاوك؟

31/بماذا تقضي وقت فراغك ؟ وما هي هواياتك.

32/القسم الذي ترتاح له و تحب المشاركة فيه

33/أول عضو أحسست بالإرتياح له

34/عضو لك علاقة به 

35/عضو تفتقد وجوده في المنتدى 

36/عضو تجذبك مواضيعه

37/عضو تريد التعرف عليه و الإلتقاء به


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> 19/صفه تحبها فيك ؟
> وفى لا أحب الخيانة، مش هقول مش بكذب لكن بحاول مكذبش على اد ما اقدر
> 20/صفه تكرهها فيك ؟
> العناد
> ...



حلوة الاسئلة يا سمير 
وفى انتظار الجولة الاخيرة يا كابتن

​


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> حلوة الاسئلة يا سمير
> وفى انتظار الجولة الاخيرة يا كابتن
> 
> ​


هههههههههه
صبرك عليا
اذا كانت حلوة
فاناهخليهلك احلى بكتيررررررررر
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*هل يوجد لها اجابة حقيقة الصراحه اهم شىء مع النفس




السؤال الأول


 أذا  أضطررت يوم الى الأبتعاد عن شخص لا تريد الأبتعاد عنه دون حتى أن تببر  له  السبب من ذلك فماذاتتوقع أن تكون ردت فعله هل سوف يبتعد؟ ام ماذا سوف  يكون  موقفه ؟ 


 السؤال الثانى


 هل الحب بداية أبتسامة أم مقدمة دمعة ؟


 السؤال الثالث


 هل صحيح أن أحلى ما فى الحب عذابه ؟


 السؤال الرابع


 هل الحب شك و ثقة أم راحة وتعب ؟


 السؤال الخامس


 الى أى مدى يمكن كتمان الحب فى القلب ؟


 السؤال السادس


 هل يوجد فى هذا الزمن من يخاف الحب ؟


 السؤال السابع


 ماذا يعنى الحب بالنسبة لك ؟


 السؤال الثامن


 أيهما يحب أولا العين و لا الأذن ؟


 السؤال التاسع


 هل الحب أنتصار للقلب أم هزيمة العقل ؟


 السؤال العاشر


 متى يمكن أن تكذب مشاعر من يحبك ؟ 


 1-أسمك؟
 2-عمرك؟
 4-هواياتك؟
دول هديةمنى ليك
ههههههههههههههههههههه
 5-السنة الدراسية؟
 6-أيش المواصفات اللي تطلبينها لزوجك؟
 7-لما تتزوجي حيكون زواج حب و لا عشان ماله؟
 8-تفكيرك في أمك دايما زين ولا مرات.......؟
 9-عمرك كذبت كذبة كبيرة ولسا مستمرة عليها؟
 10-عمرك غلطت علي بنت غلطة كبيرة بس مانت ندمانة عليها؟
  اتمني تجابو بصراحة....
*​


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يسترها
ههههههههه


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *هل يوجد لها اجابة حقيقة الصراحه اهم شىء مع النفس
> 
> 
> 
> ...


بصراحة صدقنى
خلصت يا برنس  :t16:

​


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
على الارغم 
اننا
متفقين على بعض
الاجابة
اممممممممم
ههههههههههههههههههه
والله يا اخويا الواحد اصلا مسطول لوحدوة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2012)

انتظرونى بعدقليل سوف
اعلان
العضوة الجديدة


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2012)

ومعاناااااا
ومعاكم
امنا كلنا
الغاليةعلينا
كاندى شوب
اهلا وسهلا بيك


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 سبتمبر 2012)

منورة يا  احلى ماما ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 سبتمبر 2012)

*متابعة طبعا  منورة يا ماما *


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ومعاناااااا
> ومعاكم
> امنا كلنا
> الغاليةعلينا
> ...



منوره ماما الغاليه ​


----------



## candy shop (3 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ومعاناااااا
> ومعاكم
> امنا كلنا
> الغاليةعلينا
> ...



ميرسى يا سمير على التدبيسه دى 

هههههههههه

اتمنى محدش يزهق 
​


----------



## candy shop (3 سبتمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> منورة يا  احلى ماما ​




ميرسى حبيبه قلبى 

ربنا يخليكى
​


----------



## candy shop (3 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *متابعة طبعا  منورة يا ماما *



ميرسى حبيبتى 

ده نورك يا قمر 
​


----------



## amgd beshara (3 سبتمبر 2012)

منورة يا امي 
اكيد مش هنزهق 
متاااابع


----------



## candy shop (3 سبتمبر 2012)

amgdmega قال:


> منورة يا امي
> اكيد مش هنزهق
> متاااابع



ميرسى يا امجد 

كلك زوق 
​


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2012)

1/  صفه تحبها فيك ؟

 2/  صفه تكرهها فيك ؟

 3/  شي تحبه بشكلك؟

 4/  شي تكرهه بشكلك ؟

 5/  شخصيه تعجبك وتعتبرها قدوتك ؟

 6/  احلى مراحل حياتك الدراسيه

7/  شيء قديم لازلت محتفظا به ؟

8/ لو تراجع الزمن بك الى الوراء .. مالذي ستقوم بتغييره ؟

9/  اين ذهبت يوم امس ؟

10/  هل تتصرف احيانا بطفوليه ؟ 
11/  ما هو طموحك المستقبلي وما هدفك في الحياة؟

12/  هل أنت اجتماعي؟ ومن هم أصدقاوك؟

13/  بماذا تقضي وقت فراغك ؟ وما هي هواياتك.

14/   القسم الذي ترتاح له و تحب المشاركة فيه

15/   أول عضو أحسست بالإرتياح له

16  عضو لك علاقة به 

17 عضو تفتقد وجوده في المنتدى 

18عضو تجذبك مواضيعه

19 عضو تريد التعرف عليه و الإلتقاء به


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2012)

تم تنزيل الاسئلة سورى على التاخير


----------



## candy shop (3 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> منوره ماما الغاليه ​



ميرسى حبيبتى 

ربنا يخليكى 
​


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2012)

منتظرين الاجابةبشووووووووووووووووووق
ولهفة
تم تنزيل الاسئلة سورى على التاخير


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3278301&postcount=400
الاسئلة


----------



## candy shop (3 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> 1/  صفه تحبها فيك ؟
> 
> نبتدى  التسامح مش بحب ازعل حد ولا حد يزعل منى
> 
> ...




ناس كتير من المنتدى انا شوفت ناس كتير واتمنى اشوف اكتر 




اتمنى اكون وفقت 
​


----------



## Samir poet (3 سبتمبر 2012)

اجابات روووووووووووووعة
بجداااااااااااااااا
جارى احضار الباقى


----------



## Samir poet (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*
20- اية اكتر قسم بتحبى تدخلية ؟
21 - اكملى الفراغ بعضو ومناسب..
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]

- [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]رومنسي : 


- [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]فنان*​* : 


- [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]رسام[/FONT] : 


- [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]مجامل[/FONT] : 


- [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]دبلوماسي[/FONT] :


- [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]مبدع[/FONT]: 


- [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]أب روحي[/FONT]: 


- [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]حساس[/FONT] : 


- [FONT=Arial (Arabic)]صريح[/FONT] :[/FONT][/FONT]*​*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]
 
22- من العضو إللي تعطيه لقب خفيف الدم؟ ​[/FONT]**







23 بتقدر تتحكم فى مشاعرك ساعة الغضب لدرجة كام فى المية %






24 مين الشخص اللى بيبعتلك رسالة فى المنتدى واول ما تشوفها بتبقى مبسوط؟






25 اية اكتر حاجة بتخاف منها ؟






 26 امنيات نفسك انهم يتحققوا ؟

اكتب كلمة تعبر بيها عن هؤلاء

الادمن ماى روك

بنت الكنيسة

كوبتك اوفرى

سامح هيرو

مايكل ميكو
 
سمير الشاعر

واثقة فيك يارب

بنت العدارء

رورو ايهاب

شقاوة قلم 

وايت انجل

دونا  نبيل

ميرنا

حبوا اعدائكم
سيكرت

واخيرااااااااااا اناااااااااااااااا
هههههههههههههه 





 تقول لمين الكلمات دى 
يا ظالم
منك لله 
وحشتنى 
بجد مفتقدك​ 
جبتلك عصير مانجة مع السوال اللى جاى​ 











 27لما تحب تخرجى وتتفسحى بتروحى فين؟وبتخرجى مع مين ؟​ 






28 انتى اهلاويه ولا زملكاويه ؟






 29قولى 3 عيوب و3 مميزات فى منتدى مارجرجس بلسنطة ؟​​

** 30مين اكتر انسان اتعلمتى منة ؟*

* 31عضو تحبى تقرأى مواضيعة ؟*

* 32الدرس اللى تحبى تعليميه لكل اللى عايزين يسالوكى*
* تقوليلهم ايه؟؟*

* 33اذكري الصفات التي تراها بغيرك ووتمنيها لنفسك ايضاً ؟*

* 34يوم تنتظرية بفارغ الصبر..ولماذا؟ *

* 35عضو تحسي شخصيتـه قريبه من شخصيتـك ؟  *

* 36اختاري ثلاث اشخااص من المنتدي تهدي ليهم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ؟*

* 37حلم حلمتي بة ولم تستطيعي تحقيقه؟*

* 38ايه اللي كاندى شوب مقصر فيه اوي؟؟؟*

* 39ايه اكتر اسم بتحبى الناس ينادوكي بيه؟؟*

* 40ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟*


* كفاية كدا دلوقتي هروح افكر واجي تاني ههههههههههههههه*​[/FONT]


----------



## Samir poet (4 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياهلا يا هلا باغلى ام عندنا










قبل مبتدى اسئلتى احب اقدم واجب الضيافه 

 انا عزماكى على اكلة انما ايه تستاهل بؤك يا قمرررر
صنعة ايديا وحيااااااة عينيا
*​ *اتفضلى بسم الله هههههههههههههههههه
سمك اسوانى انما ايه جناااااااااااااااان * *







هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 746x432.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






وادى المفاجاة جمبرررررررررررررررى*​ *


*​ *






هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 533x400.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ *
*​ *وادى الحلو صيامى بس ايه جميل اوى*​ *
*​ *






هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 525x365.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ *

*​ *وادى العصير فريش مش اى اى 






هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 600x480.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 600x480.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ * 


*​ *هااااا ايه رايك بقة بالهنا والشفا
اكلنا وحلينا تعاااالى بقة يا قمررررررر ندخل على الاسئلة*​ *
*​ *خدى دوول ع الماشى يلا*​ *
*​ *باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟ *
* 



*
* شخص لاترفضى له طلبا ..؟؟*
* 



*
* من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟*
* 



*
* هل صديقك بالنسبة لك كل شي في حياتك ؟؟؟*
* 



*
* وماهي الصداقه التي تعيشيها ؟؟*
* 



*
* ماهي هوايتك المفضله ؟؟؟؟؟*
* 



*
* اكثر كلمة تقولها على لسانك ماهيا ؟؟*
* 



*
* من ستختارى ليمسح دموعك ..؟؟*
* 



*
* من يسكن قلبك ..؟؟*
* 



*
* ((مستحيل انســـاك)) لمن تقولها ..؟؟*
* 



*



*  (( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ..؟؟​*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 سبتمبر 2012)

فى انتظار اجاباتك يا ماما متابعة ​


----------



## candy shop (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *
> 20- اية اكتر قسم بتحبى تدخلية ؟
> 
> مكرر
> ...





ربنا يسامحك يا سمير هههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (4 سبتمبر 2012)

لالالالالا
مامسحمنيش
لكن فى اغلب الاسئلة
متجوبشى عليها
ولذلك انتظرى اخرمجموعة 
من الاسئلة
التقيلة


----------



## candy shop (4 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ياهلا يا هلا باغلى ام عندنا
> 
> اهلا بيك يا سمير
> 
> ...




ميرسى يا سمير 

شوفت لما اكلت جاوبت بسرعه ازاى هههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*رورو ايهاب

طيبه جدا ودايما بتسأل عليا 

ودمها خفيف وبحبها جدا

ميرسى يا ماما ربنا يخليكى ليا 

وانا كمان بحبك اوووووووووى
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

مش فاضل غير
اخر10 اسئلةونختار عضو جديد


----------



## جورجينيو- (5 سبتمبر 2012)

50 كتير
لو 49 كنت جاوبت لكن 50 سؤال مشغول للأسف ههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

*يالا نبدا بالاسئلة 
 1- عاوزين كل البيانات الموجودة فى البطاقة ؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 2- شفيعك ؟ وايتك المفضلة ؟

 3- النسيان نعمة ما هو الذى تتمنى ان تنساة ؟

 4- ما هى الامنية التى تتمنى ان تحققها فى المستقبل ؟

 5- ما الشىء الذى ينسيك احزانك اذ كنت حزين ؟

 6- شخصية تعتز بها ولم تقابلها ؟

 7- 
 شىء لا يمكن ان تسافر بدونة ؟


 8- اذا اعطيتك هذه الالقاب  لمن ستهديها ( من اعضاء المنتدى )

 - رومنسى
 - محبوب 
 - غامض
 - خدوم
 -روش
 -مثقف
 -عضو تحس انو جرىء
 -عضو تحسة انو فلتت زمانة
 -رايق
 -عضو وااااااو
 -عضو تقيل الدم
 -قلبة قلب بيبى
 -عضو عسل
 -عضو ذكى

 9- أختر منصباً واتخذ قرارا ! 
 10- كم مرة فى اليوم تشرب نسكافية ؟*​


----------



## جورجينيو- (5 سبتمبر 2012)

ماشى مسحتهم


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

يا عمى الاسئلة مش ليك
دول اخر 10 اسئلة
ماما كاندى شوب


----------



## جورجينيو- (5 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههه
امسحهم ؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (5 سبتمبر 2012)

معلش متزعلش
بس علشان دول اخر عشر10
اسئلة لى ماما كاندى
ومصيرك تقع تحت ايدى
ههههههه


----------



## candy shop (7 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *يالا نبدا بالاسئلة
> 1- عاوزين كل البيانات الموجودة فى البطاقة ؟
> 
> 
> ...



يارب اكون وفقت ومحدش زعل منى 

وعايزه اقول انا بحبكوا اوى اوى 

كمان احمد انسان كويس جدا 

كل اللى فى المنتدى بدون استثناء بحبكوا

ميرسى جدا يا سمير 

ربنا يكون معاك ويوفقك
​


----------



## Samir poet (7 سبتمبر 2012)

على الرغم من عدم اجابتك
على بعض الاسئلة
الى اننابنشكرك لاننا استمتعنا معانا
كانت حلقة جميلةجداااااااا
معاكى يا مى صلى لى اجلى


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ودلوقتى معانا
عضو انسان جميل جداااا
وطيب وكلامو 
مقنع 
ومحتاجين نتعرف عليةاكتر واكتررررررر
وهو العضو الاخضريكا
*The Antiochian*





منور اخى الحبيب 
ثوانى هجبلك الاكل الاول
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## The Antiochian (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*حبيبي أجلني حتى الثلاثاء فقط ،، لظروف قاهرة .*​


----------



## Samir poet (9 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *حبيبي أجلني حتى الثلاثاء فقط ،، لظروف قاهرة .*​


ااوووووووووووك
مفيش مشكلة


----------



## The Antiochian (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*هههه أوك جاهز أنا*


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههه
اثبر طلع عيونك
انا
هههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

انا جيت  اسال متخفش اسئله ساهله وهكسب فيك ثواب واغششك

نبتدى يا جميل 
_من العضو اللي تحبِ يضيفك لقائمة الأصدقاء ؟_


_عضو عاجبتك صورته الشخصيه وتوقيعه ؟ _



_عضو نشيط... ؟_


_عضو مفقود... ؟_


_عضو واثق من نفسه ... ؟_


_عضو داخل مزاجك ... ؟_


_عضو تتمنى تلقتي به ... ؟_
 

_عضو مثقف ... ؟_


_عضو نفسك تغيري اسمه ... ؟_


_عضو نفسك تقولي له ( برافو عليك ) ... ؟_


_عضو تبي تهديه بيت شعر ايش هو بيت الشعر ؟_



_صــف نفســـك بكلمتيـــن فقـــط..! _


_مــاهــو الشــئ الذي ندمــت علــي عمـلــــه؟!؟ _


_آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــريه __قبـــل أن تنـــــام؟!؟ _



_حمـامة زاجـــل حاملـــة رســالة لـك,,,من من تتمنـى ان تكــون؟!؟_


_دمـعـــه انـذرفــــت رغـمــاً عنـــك؟!؟ _


_مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن تنســــيه؟!؟ _


_شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري حياتـــك؟!؟_


_حلم لا تستطيـــع تحقيقه؟!؟_


_كلمة تودي سماعها كل يوم؟!؟_


_طالع رحله بريه من تاخذ معك ؟؟ _


 
كفايه كده


فاصل ونواصل هههههههههههه​


----------



## The Antiochian (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*أحتج على صيغة المؤنث هههه
طيب أول ما أفتح من لابتوب سأجيب ، هناك بعض الأسئلة قد تكون أجوبتها ممزقة لجراح البعض وهي في طور الشفاء ، هل يجوز إيذاء الجريح في سبيل الصراحة ؟؟*


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

تم التعديل
على الصيغ
ولكن متى سوف تجاوب


----------



## The Antiochian (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*تقريباً بوكرا ،، التنسيق صعب جداً خاصة مع الاقتباس كوني لا أستخدم لابتوب الآن*


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *تقريباً بوكرا ،، التنسيق صعب جداً خاصة مع الاقتباس كوني لا أستخدم لابتوب الآن*


ازاى هو لابتوب مش بيسمحلك
تستخدم الاقتباس ولااية
اناداخل من لابتوب واحد قريبى قبل
كدا وشوف المنتدى كلة تمام


----------



## The Antiochian (12 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ازاى هو لابتوب مش بيسمحلك
> تستخدم الاقتباس ولااية
> اناداخل من لابتوب واحد قريبى قبل
> كدا وشوف المنتدى كلة تمام



*حالياً على جهاز صغير ولست على اللابتوب ،، وبالتالي التنسيق شبه يدوي للأسف ، آسف غداً سأرد على الأسئلة ، سأخفي ما قد يؤذي المجروحين*


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

طيب عندك
خاصيةاسمها ادارج اقتباس
دى حلوة جداااااا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2012)

ياعيني مين اللي وقع تحت ايديك ياعدووووي
بجد الله يكون في عووونه
:   * )


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياعيني مين اللي وقع تحت ايديك ياعدووووي
> بجد الله يكون في عووونه
> :   * )


هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
انتى تانى  :ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:
يا لله ابنا فى اسم يسوع البار:yaka::yaka:
ابتدا  بواثقة فيك يارب واطلق الشرر


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههه ايون انا تاني ورابع 
والله وحشتني اللعبه دي جدااااااا 
ومين الضحيه الجديده ياتري


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههه ايون انا تاني ورابع
> والله وحشتني اللعبه دي جدااااااا
> ومين الضحيه الجديده ياتري


متفيش وحشة
ان شالله عدوينك
ههههههههههههههه
الضحيةتصدقى معرفش اسمها لحد
دلوقتى الضحية
عمتا هومن فوق رد 
عليا


----------



## The Antiochian (12 سبتمبر 2012)

_من العضو اللي تحبِ يضيفك لقائمة الأصدقاء ؟_
*أعتقد أني أضيف الجميع أو يضيفونني ،، أحب من كل من يحبني أن يضيفني .

*
*عضو نشيط... ؟
**مولكا وباول

يتبع ..
*​


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
اوك اخى الحبيب


----------



## The Antiochian (12 سبتمبر 2012)

_عضو عاجبتك صورته الشخصيه وتوقيعه ؟ _

الأنطاكي ^____^

_عضو نشيط... ؟_
مولكا وباول واليكتريك

_عضو مفقود... ؟_
كثر ،، بينهم صديقتي لولي ،، وبينهم من يعرف نفسه ،،

_عضو واثق من نفسه ... ؟_
أمة

_عضو داخل مزاجك ... ؟_
نغم

_عضو تتمنى تلقتي به ... ؟_
 نغم

_عضو مثقف ... ؟_
مليان ههههه مثلاً : روك - كيرلس - الأنطاكي ^__^ ،، - نغم

_عضو نفسك تغيري اسمه ... ؟_
secret flower

_عضو نفسك تقولي له ( برافو عليك ) ... ؟_
عذاب

_عضو تبي تهديه بيت شعر ايش هو بيت الشعر ؟_

أعمق من أن أتحدث هنا

_صــف نفســـك بكلمتيـــن فقـــط..! _
أرثوذكسيُ الهوى

_مــاهــو الشــئ الذي ندمــت علــي عمـلــــه؟!؟ _
*قيمة زائدة للبعض*

_آخـــر شخـــص تتـــذكــــره __قبـــل أن تنـــــام؟!؟ _
*يعرف نفسه*


_حمـامة زاجـــل حاملـــة رســالة لـك,,,من من تتمنـى ان تكــون؟!؟_
*فيس بوك أحسن ^___^*

_دمـعـــه انـذرفــــت رغـمــاً عنـــك؟!؟ _
*بلاوي*

_مـوقـــف صــدمــك ولــن تنســــيه؟!؟ _
*فضيحة على يد من وثقت به*

_شــئ او شخــص غيــّر مجــري حياتـــك؟!؟_
*التبشير ويسوع*

_حلم لا تستطيـــع تحقيقه؟!؟_
*أستطيع كل شيء بالمسيح الذي يقويني*

_كلمة تودي سماعها كل يوم؟!؟_
*أتمنى سماع يومياً أخبار انتصار بلدي - عبور الناس للمسيح - اهتمام الأشخاص الذين أحبهم*

_طالع رحله بريه من تاخذ معك ؟؟ _
*ممممم فلان ليس من المنتدى*

 
كفايه كده


فاصل ونواصل هههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (12 سبتمبر 2012)

تم الاجابة على عشرين سؤال
وفاضل ال30 متبقى من اصلا 
50 سؤال وبجد اشكرك
لقبولك الدعوة اشكرك 
اجابتك جميل خالص


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (12 سبتمبر 2012)

*اجابتك جميله جداا
ومنتظرين باقي الاسئله ياسموره 


*


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اسف على التاخير بجدااااااا
انا تعبان اوووووووووووى
سامحنى اخى


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)

جارى احضار ال30 سؤال المتبقى


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ياريت كل تجاوب على الاسئله دى 
1-   بتحب ؟
2-ايه اكتر موقف زعلك فى حياتك ؟
3- مين اكتر حد مزعلك ؟
4-ايه هى الهوايه المفضله عندك؟
5-ايه اكتر اغنيه بتأثر فيك ؟
6-ايه اكتر موقف محرج عده فى حياتك؟
7-ايه اكتر يوم كنت سعيد فيه ؟
8-ايه اكتر حاجه تخليك تبكى؟
9-ايه اكتر حاجه تجرحك؟
10- هل بالنسبه ليك يوجد فى الحب كرامه ام لا؟
11-لو خيروك بين حبيبك وصديقك مين تختار؟
12-ايه اكتر موقف حسيت فيه انك ضعيف اوى ؟
13-ايه الموقف اللى كرهت فى الناس؟
14-تقول لمين سامحنى؟
15-تقول لمين وحشتنى اوى؟
16-تقول لمين بحبك؟
17-تقول لمين منك لله؟
18-تقول لمين تحياتى لمن دمر حياتى؟
19-تقول لمين مش هنساك؟






 20-ايه هو السن المناسب للخطوبه من نسبه ليك؟
21-تقول لمين  انا مقدرش انساك؟
22-تقول لمين حبك جرح عميق؟
23-تقول لمين مش عايز اشوفك تانى ؟
24-لو اقلولك اختار الاغنيه اللى عايز ترقص عليها سلو فى فرحك تختار اغنيه ايه؟

25_هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟

26_هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟

27_هل انت مدمن تفكير؟

28_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟

29_ اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربيه فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟

30_هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟​


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بى كدا
انتهت الاسئلة
فى انتظار الاجابة لكى ننتقل
الى عضوية بنت جديدة
فى الدتبيسة هههههه قصدةالاستطافة 
الجميييييييييييلة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## The Antiochian (26 سبتمبر 2012)

1-   بتحب ؟
*نعم بشكل متواصل ، لكني غير مرتبط .*

 2-ايه اكتر موقف زعلك فى حياتك ؟
*أمر تبين لاحقاً أنه من أفضل ما دبره الرب لي .
*
 3- مين اكتر حد مزعلك ؟
*بشكل عام أنا أغضب ولا أزعل .*

 4-ايه هى الهوايه المفضله عندك؟
*الشعر - الفكر - الأدب - الميثولوجيا والأساطير - حوار الأديان .*

 5-ايه اكتر اغنيه بتأثر فيك ؟
*حسب الحالة ، أحياناً الأغاني الوطنية وأغاني المقاومة ، وأحياناً أحن لأغاني الحب الحزينة ، وأحياناً أخرى لأغاني الحب الفرحة والرقص أحد أجمل الفنون الإنسانية .*

 6-ايه اكتر موقف محرج عده فى حياتك؟
*تقريباً لا أذكر ، لكن بعض حالات النسيان .*

 7-ايه اكتر يوم كنت سعيد فيه ؟
*كثير وكثير من الأيام أبرزها أحد النجاحات الهامة جداً على صعيد مسير حياتي ، وبانتظار يوم النصر النهائي لبلدي .*

 8-ايه اكتر حاجه تخليك تبكى؟
*الحنين*

 9-ايه اكتر حاجه تجرحك؟
*الصد*

 10- هل بالنسبه ليك يوجد فى الحب كرامه ام لا؟
*لا يوجد أي حد بين الحبيبين ، يوجد احترام الرغبات المتبادلة فقط .*

 11-لو خيروك بين حبيبك وصديقك مين تختار؟
*حبيبتي*

 12-ايه اكتر موقف حسيت فيه انك ضعيف اوى ؟
*أستطيع كل شيء بالمسيح الذي يقويني ..*

 13-ايه الموقف اللى كرهت فى الناس؟
*فترة ضغط نفسي لم يفهمني فيها أحد ، تخطيتها بسهولة جداً ، وهي ابتسامة نصر وثقة ^__^*

 14-تقول لمين سامحنى؟
*عارف نفسه*

 15-تقول لمين وحشتنى اوى؟
*عارف نفسه*

 16-تقول لمين بحبك؟
*عارف نفسه بشدة*

 17-تقول لمين منك لله؟
*هو نفسو الأولاني ،، ابن الكللللب الأولاني هههههههههههه*

 18-تقول لمين تحياتى لمن دمر حياتى؟
*ما من أحد دمر حياتي ، وحياتي تسير ضمن نجاحات جميلة .*

 19-تقول لمين مش هنساك؟
*يصعب علي نسيان بعض من مروا في طريقي .*







 20-ايه هو السن المناسب للخطوبه من نسبه ليك؟
*عمري هههههههه*

 21-تقول لمين  انا مقدرش انساك؟
*هو السؤال 19 مكرر .*

 22-تقول لمين حبك جرح عميق؟
*نفسه الي عارف نفسه ^__________^*

 23-تقول لمين مش عايز اشوفك تانى ؟
*لا أحد إلا السلفيين والإخونجية وهذه الفئات ليخرجوا من أراضي الحضارة إلى البادية التي أتوا منها .*

 24-لو اقلولك اختار الاغنيه اللى عايز ترقص عليها سلو فى فرحك تختار اغنيه ايه؟
*هو أنا عدم بالأغاني الأجنبية لكن ممكن أختار :
I Want To spend my Life Time Loving You
* 
 25_هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقه بين الرجل والمرأة ؟
 *طبعاً*

 26_هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العمليه او الاجتماعيه او العاطفيه؟
 *جرح نعم لكن تدمير لا .*

 27_هل انت مدمن تفكير؟
*راجع سؤال هواياتي وستعرف في أي مرحلة أنا .*

 28_ من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟
*الي عارف نفسه ^_______________^*
 
 29_ اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربيه فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟
*حل كل الجماعات المتأسلمة وبعدها أي واحد إخوان أو سلفي أو أي صاحب مشروع ديني سياسي من أي دين ياخد إعدام ، أي مغتصب لطفل إعدام ، تنفيذ الإعدامات في الساحات العامة كما كان سابقاً ليكون ذلك تطميناً لجميع الناس ورادعاً لجميع المجرمين .

حرية النقد الديني وتغيير الدين لكل الأطراف وتأمين الحماية للمنتقدين ومغيري الأديان .

نشر ثقافة فكرية تحررية شاملة تحقق نهضة فكرية اجتماعية يرافقها تحديد النسل والتطور الاقتصادي المبني على الاقتصاد الانتاجي قبل كل شيء آخر (مثل السياحة والبورصة وما إلى ذلك هذه كلها تأتي لاحقاً الأساس هو الاقتصاد الانتاجي) .

بناء جيش خرافي استعداداً لهرمجدون أو القضاء على الكيان الصهيوني .

بالمجمل العودة بالبلاد لحضاراتها ودحر الاحتلال المتأسلم والاحتلال الصهيوني .
* 

 30_هل تكره شخص بشده في حياتك ؟
*أكره فكر .*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اخيرا التوبيك فتح تاني
مبرروك العوده
بجد عودا حميدا 
منوررر ياسموووره
كنا مفتقدينك بجد


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ورجتعلكم من جديد
وبنشكر اخونا الحبيب
واتمنى انك كنت ضيف شرف علينا
هههههههههه
نورتى اخى وبجد اجابت جميلة جدااااااا
اشكرك اشكرك بجداااااااااا
ودلوقتى استعدو
للعضوة الجديدة 
فى الدتبيسة تييييييييى
هع هع هع هع
مش راح ارحمهما 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 سبتمبر 2012)

ياتري مين دي سعيدة الحظظظظظظظ 
( سامحني يارب عالكدب دي )


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههه
لااطمنى خالص
اللى نفسك
فى هيتحقق قريب اووووووووى
ومع سمورة 
نورتى يا انوار وشعلعلت
المصابيح وانغلقت الاستار
وسط همسات وخوف ورعب
وليلة مليانة اسئلة وملهاش اجابة
معانا ومعاكم عضوة شكلها ليمونة
بس ليمونة خضرء بتتعصر حتة عصرة
طعمها حراق واللى جربها يقول اة يا اشواق
معانا ومعاكم العضوة الجميلة الاخضريكا​*+إيرينى+*

هههههههههههههههه نورتى انتى جيتى ولا الهواءاللى
رماكى علينا  

هههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*ايوة بقا .. متابعة جدا *


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههه
نورتى يا جميل
لاتلقى مسيرو يجلك يوم
عليكى بقى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*متابع*​


----------



## kalimooo (27 سبتمبر 2012)

مراقب  العملية ههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2012)

انتظرووووووووووو
الانتقام من المراة
مع تحياتى عدو المراة
اللدود هههههههههههههههه


----------



## amgd beshara (27 سبتمبر 2012)

لا كدة اجيب اللب و اتابع ...


----------



## إيمليــآ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

*,.

*أكيد هتكون أستضآفة مميزة بـ *أيرينى *

متآبعة  *^_^*
*



.،**
*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 سبتمبر 2012)

متااااااااااااااااااااابعه ​


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> لا كدة اجيب اللب و اتابع ...


واحياتك هاتو لب ابيض
واتنين سندوتش كبدة اسكندرنى
على الريحة
ههههههههههههههه


Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> 
> *أكيد هتكون أستضآفة مميزة بـ *أيرينى *
> 
> ...


شى اكيد هتكون تدبيسة من نوع
خااااااااااااااااااااص خخخخخخخ
ههههههههههههههههه
وشرفتنى متابعتك


----------



## Samir poet (28 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> متااااااااااااااااااااابعه ​


شرفتنى متابعتك


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 سبتمبر 2012)

انا مستنية
و هجيب الفشار بتاعي و اجي
واحشني جو الاكشن ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 سبتمبر 2012)

:scenic:مش عارفة ليه شهقت حتة شهقة لما لاقيت إسمى مكتوب:new6:

بس يا سمير إحنا مواعيدنا مختلفة 

أنا الصبح و إنت بالليل 

كدة مش ح ينفع حد يجيب لب أو فشار و يقعد :fun_oops:

على العموم أنا مستنية الاسئلة 

سترك يارب

و فى الاخر برضوا لازم أشكرك .....إنت برضوا زى إبنى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوره ياايريني 
وربنا يكون في عونك ياحبيبتي من سمورة ^..^
ولو عايزة اي مساعده بوكس شلوط بونيه مثلا انا في الخدمه : )

في انتظار الاسئله والاجابااات ^,,*
*


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انا مستنية
> و هجيب الفشار بتاعي و اجي
> واحشني جو الاكشن ​


ههههههههه
من جو الاكشن 
هيبقى كلة مصاص دماء
شرب دم وافلام رعبواكشن وحروب
لاتقلقى
هههههههههه نورتينى


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *منــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوره ياايريني
> وربنا يكون في عونك ياحبيبتي من سمورة ^..^
> ارجوكى تسيبى سمورة فى حالويشتغل فىالحرب كويس
> جداااااا
> ...


تحياتى عدو المراة اللدود
لا انتظرى الاجابة هتكون احر من الجمر
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> :scenic:مش عارفة ليه شهقت حتة شهقة لما لاقيت إسمى مكتوب:new6:
> *هههههههههههه لااطمنى *
> *اللى نفسك فية هنعملو كفاية اسمك لوحدو*
> *لماع فى سماة التسوق :yahoo::yahoo:*​ بس يا سمير إحنا مواعيدنا مختلفة *
> ...


داانا اللى اشكرك على حسن ظنك فيا وتفهمك
وبشكرك  انك جيتى فى بالى علشان ادبسك
ههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> داانا اللى اشكرك على حسن ظنك فيا وتفهمك
> وبشكرك  انك جيتى فى بالى علشان ادبسك
> ههههههههههههه



فين الاسئلة يا عم ................خلصنى


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> فين الاسئلة يا عم ................خلصنى


اممم
اولا جارى احضار  الاسئلة
ثانيا دلوقتى الساعة 8 
يبقى بتفتحى بى الليل
برضوومش بصبح بس
ثالثا حضرتك متعصبة ليةكداعليا


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*منورانا 

 اولا عرفينا عن نفسك يعنى البطاقة الشخصية
اهوا اكل لتقول عليا بخيل شوفى بس مش هاكلك 
 هههههههههههههههههه








 

 

 انا من عشاااااااااااااااق البيتزا

 كفاية كدا عليكى 
 شوفى بقى وروق الجمجمة وصحصح وفووووووووووق هههههههههههه


 من هو/ى
 1/الاب الروحي للمنتدى 

 2/ملح المنتدى

 3/عضو ردوده حلوة

 4/عضو مواضيعه حلوة

 5/عضو كووول

 6/عضو تقدم له اعتذار 

 7/عضومكسب للمنتدى

 8/نور المنتدى

 9/معاك كام رصيد فى موبيلك

 10/هل تعيش قصة حب الان 


 11/طب تعمل اية لو انت ماشى ومعاك ميعاد مهم ومتاخر وحد كب عليكى مية من فوق 

 12/تعملى اية لو   اتعاكستى ؟؟؟؟؟                                                     

 13/لو طلع لك كلب شرس كيف تتصرف                                                   


انتظرينى هرجعلك تاااااااااااانى*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*رجتلك تانى ياجميل منورنا 


14/صفه تحبها فيك ؟

  15/صفه تكرهها فيك ؟

  16/شي تحبه بشكلك؟

  17/شي تكرهه بشكلك ؟

  18/شخصيه تعجبك وتعتبرها قدوتك ؟

  19/احلى مراحل حياتك الدراسيه

 20/شيء قديم لازلت محتفظا به ؟

 21/لو تراجع الزمن بك الى الوراء .. مالذي ستقوم بتغييره ؟

22/اين ذهبت يوم امس ؟

23/هل تتصرف احيانا بطفوليه ؟ 

 24/ما هو طموحك المستقبلي وما هدفك في الحياة؟

25/هل أنت اجتماعي؟ ومن هم أصدقاوك؟

26/بماذا تقضي وقت فراغك ؟ وما هي هواياتك.

27/القسم الذي ترتاح له و تحب المشاركة فيه

28/أول عضو أحسست بالإرتياح له

29/عضو لك علاقة به 

30/عضو تفتقد وجوده في المنتدى 

31/عضو تجذبك مواضيعه

32عضو تريد التعرف عليه و الإلتقاء به*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*منورانا فى الاستضافه ياايروووو 

 بصى ياستى انا المرادى مش هاسألك اسئله تقليديه 

 هاعملهالك بطريقه تانيه واهو تغيير شويه

 هاطلب منك تجبيلى شوية طلبات كده وتنفذيها 

 مممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

 نبتدى بقى 


 هاتيلى ياايرووووووو
ماما ايرينى
 
 33/*صورة ولد جميل بيضحك 

 34/*صورة بتوصفى فيها احساسك للمنتدى 

 35/*صورة بتعبر عن حبك لكلاً من 

 بنت الكنيسة

 ماى روك

 الواد سمير الشاعر 

 واثقة فيك يارب ♥عضوة

 شقاوة قلم  


 وايت انجل

 استاذ ايمن

 توين

 ميرو انجل
هابى انجل

 بس خلاص كفايه صور النهارده ونستكمل بعد الفاصل 

 ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*ياهلا يا هلا باغلى ام لى ايرينى منورة










قبل مبتدى اسئلتى احب اقدم واجب الضيافه 

 انا عزماك على اكلة انما ايه تستاهل بؤك يا قمرررر
صنعة ايديا وحيااااااة عينيا
*​ *اتفضلى بسم الله هههههههههههههههههه
سمك اسوانى انما ايه جناااااااااااااااان * *










وادى المفاجاة جمبرررررررررررررررى*​ *


*​ *






*​ *
*​ *وادى الحلو صيامى بس ايه جميل اوى*​ *
*​ *






*​ *

*​ *وادى العصير فريش مش اى اى 






*​ * 


*​ *هااااا ايه رايك بقة بالهنا والشفا
اكلنا وحلينا تعاااالى بقة يا قمررررررر ندخل على الاسئلة*​ *
*​ *خدى دوول ع الماشى يلا*​ *
*​ *36/باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟ 





37/شخص لاترفضى له طلبا ..؟؟





38/من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟





39/هل صديقك بالنسبة لك كل شي في حياتك ؟؟؟





40/وماهي الصداقه التي تعيشيها ؟؟





41/ماهي هوايتك المفضله ؟؟؟؟؟





42/اكثر كلمة تقولها على لسانك ماهيا ؟؟





43/من ستختارى ليمسح دموعك ..؟؟





44/من يسكن قلبك ..؟؟





45/((مستحيل انســـاك)) لمن تقولها ..؟؟








 46/(( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ..؟؟​* *
*
*




​*
*
47/متى اخر مره بكيتى ..؟؟​*​*




​ **

 48/موقف محرج حصل لك احكى لنا عليه؟؟​**




​**
49/هل تؤيدى الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ..؟؟ ولماذا ..!!​**




​ **
 50/هل من الممكن أن تتحول الصداقة الى حب ..؟؟​**
*
* 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> اولا عرفينا عن نفسك يعنى البطاقة الشخصية


متزوجة 
عمرى 38 سنة
و لما قرروا يسمونى إيرينى 
لأن إيرينى معناه سلام 
و أنا إتولدت بعد حرب 73 و معاهدة السلام 



> من هو/ى
> 1/الاب الروحي للمنتدى


بصراحة كلهم حلوين بس بأميل ل أمة



> 2/ملح المنتدى


أنا .............هههههههههههههه:smil12:



> 3/عضو ردوده حلوة


عبود و شقاوة قلم و angel eye و أمة و دونا و غيرهم كتيييييييير



> 4/عضو مواضيعه حلوة


aymounded



> 5/عضو كووول


أنا مش عارفة بالظبط يعنى إيه كووووووول بس لو معناه هادى يبقى critic و osino



> 6/عضو تقدم له اعتذار


كل مَن أسأت إليه و سببت له عثرة



> 7/عضومكسب للمنتدى


كل أعضاء فريق الدفاع اللاهوتى



> 8/نور المنتدى


مونيكا و صوت صارخ و النهيسى 



> 9/معاك كام رصيد فى موبيلك


حوالى 15 جنيه



> 10/هل تعيش قصة حب الان


لأة طبعا ..........القلب يحب مرة ما يحبش مرتين ...( شاديه )



> 11/طب تعمل اية لو انت ماشى ومعاك ميعاد مهم ومتاخر وحد كب عليكى مية من فوق


على حسب ...............إتغرقت ح أروح بسرعة أغير هدومى
..............................لو بلة بسيطة ...........ح أكمل مشوارى



> 12/تعملى اية لو اتعاكستى ؟؟؟؟؟


صدقنى آخر معاكسة إتعاكستها كانت من حوالى حوالى 15 سنة هههههههههههههه
قبل الزواج و الحمل و السمنة
بس لو إتعاكست .............على حسب المعاكسة .
......لو مجرد كلام : ح أصدر الطارشة
.....إنما بأة لو وصل للمس ........ح يبقى نهاره أسود و مش ح يشوف غير القبقاب



> 13/لو طلع لك كلب شرس كيف تتصرف


و لا حاجة


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

اوف لاين ماشى كملى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> 14/صفه تحبها فيك ؟


 بشوشة


> 15/صفه تكرهها فيك ؟


بأصدق الناس بسرعة 


> 16/شي تحبه بشكلك؟


كل ما فىّ عاجبنى


> 17/شي تكرهه بشكلك ؟


لا شىء


> 18/شخصيه تعجبك وتعتبرها قدوتك ؟


أب إعترافى



> 19/احلى مراحل حياتك الدراسيه


الكلية


> 20/شيء قديم لازلت محتفظا به ؟


كتاب مقدس للعهد الجديد فقط كان واحد صاحب بابا أهداه لى لما نجحت فى الاعدادية



> 21/لو تراجع الزمن بك الى الوراء .. مالذي ستقوم بتغييره ؟


الزواج ههههههههههههههه



> 22/اين ذهبت يوم امس ؟


رحت لبابا و ماما



> 23/هل تتصرف احيانا بطفوليه ؟


 لأة


> 24/ما هو طموحك المستقبلي وما هدفك في الحياة؟


آخذ الدكتوراه ....و أبقى أستاذة فى الجامعة



> 25/هل أنت اجتماعي؟ ومن هم أصدقاوك؟


مش على مستوى عالى 
و لكن أصداقى هم أصدقاء العمل و الكنيسة



> 26/بماذا تقضي وقت فراغك ؟ وما هي هواياتك.


من ساعة ما خلفت و أنا ما عنديش وقت فراغ ......هوايتى الرسم



> القسم الذي ترتاح له و تحب المشاركة فيه


كل الاقسام بأشارك فيها .....كلهم حلوين


> 28/أول عضو أحسست بالإرتياح له


تاسونى كوينا


> 29/عضو لك علاقة به


 لا أحد



> 30/عضو تفتقد وجوده في المنتدى


كنت إفتقدت كليمو .....لكنه رجع



> عضو تجذبك مواضيعه


apostle.paul



> 32عضو تريد التعرف عليه و الإلتقاء به


صدقنى ما حاولتش أفكر بلقاء أحد


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

شكر على الاجابة ومنتظرين باقى الاجابات


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

> 36/باقة ورد لمن تهديها ...؟؟


لك


> 37/شخص لاترفضى له طلبا ..؟؟


مين دا ......محدش يا إبنى


> 38/من هو توأم روحك ...؟؟


لا أحد


> 39/هل صديقك بالنسبة لك كل شي في حياتك ؟؟؟


لأة


> 40/وماهي الصداقه التي تعيشيها ؟؟


صداقة مع المنتدى


> 41/ماهي هوايتك المفضله ؟؟؟؟؟


الرسم



> 42/اكثر كلمة تقولها على لسانك ماهيا ؟؟


ييييييييييييييي أو يوووووووووووووو



> 43/من ستختارى ليمسح دموعك ..؟؟


بابا يسوع


> 44/من يسكن قلبك ..؟؟


بابا يسوع


> 45/((مستحيل انســـاك)) لمن تقولها ..؟؟


بابا يسوع



> 46/(( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ..؟؟


بابا يسوع







> 47/متى اخر مره بكيتى ..؟؟


 مش فاكرة





> 48/موقف محرج حصل لك احكى لنا عليه؟؟


ما حصليش موقف أقدر أقول فيه إنى أحرجت 




> 49/هل تؤيدى الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ..؟؟ ولماذا ..!!


العاطفى أفضل .....لأن العاطفى بيبقوا مقتنعين ببعض من قبل الارتباط




> 50/هل من الممكن أن تتحول الصداقة الى حب ..؟؟


الصداقة حب 
و لكن إن كنت تقصة تحول الصداقة الى عاطفة .....برضوا ممكن


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

شكر ليكى والرب يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *منورانا فى الاستضافه ياايروووو
> 
> بصى ياستى انا المرادى مش هاسألك اسئله تقليديه
> 
> ...



بلاش موضوع الصور يا سمير
النت عندى فيه مشكلة
بس أنا بإختصار بحبكم كلكم
و بحب المنتدى جدا جدا
و كل أعضاء المنتدى ليهم مَعَزّة كبيرة جدا فى قلبى
و سامحونى إن نسيت بعض الاسماء ف الصفات الكويسة 
لكن فيه ناس حلوين جدا لكن أنا ما أعرفهمش


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 سبتمبر 2012)

أشكرك يارب 

طلع الامتحان سهل و نجحت من غير ما أذاكر

تصبحوا على خير


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

دااحنا اللى بنحبك
وبنشكرك على قبولك
فى التدبيسة قصدى الاتسطافة
ههههههه نورتى واجابتك كلها حلوة


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

جارى تدبيس
عضو جديد
ههههههههههههه
انتظرونى


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

اهلا وسهلا بيكم
معانا من جديد
ومع تدبيسة جديدة
قصدى استطافة عضوجديد
وبنرحب بية ونقولةاهلاوسهلا بيك نورتنا
معانا ومعاكم ​*يوحنا المصري*

اهلا وسهلا بيك ياجميل نورت

​


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

اجب على الاسئلة دى بصراحة 

*

*





*

​​*






* 


*​ 
*




​​*

*
*

*​​*
*
*​
*​​*

*

*
*
*
*
*
*

*
*

 *
















_*
*_
_*
*_
_*
*_
_*

*_
_*
*_
_*
*_
_*

*_


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

تم احضار ال11 سؤال
من اصلا خمسون سؤال
والله الموفق المستعان
فى اجابة البتنجان
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*.*
* 1- ما هو أكثر يوم تحبه في الأسبوع؟ *
* 2- ما هو نوع هاتفك المحمول ؟ *
* 3- ما هو رقمك المفضل بين 1 و10 ؟ *
* 4- ما هو المشروب الذي لا تستطيع الاستغناء عنه؟ *
* 5- ما هو اللون الذي تفضله ؟ *
* 6- ما هي أجمل مرحلة في حياتك ؟*
* 7- ما هو البلد الذي تحب أن تزوره باستمرار ؟ *
* 8- هل مداوم على قراءة القران والاذكار ؟*
* 9- هل تمارس الرياضة ؟ *
* 10- كنت في برنامج من سيربح المليون وتريد أن تتصل بصديق من تختار من الأعضاء ؟*
* 11- غرق المنتدى" بعد الشر يعني" ومعك قارب لا يحمل إلا ثلاثة من تأخذ معك ؟*
* 12- من هو كاتم أسرارك ؟ *
* 13- ما هو أكثر شيء يثير خوفك ؟ *
* 14- ما هو أكثر شيء يثير ضيقك؟ *
* 15- لماذا تكون غير صريح ؟*
* 16- لمن تهدي باقة ورد؟*
* 17- اذا حصلت على تذكرة للسفر إلى الماضي أو المستقبل، أيهما تختار؟ و لماذا؟*
* 18- من أنـــــــــــت .............؟ *
* 19 - باقة شوك لمـــــــــن تهديــــــــــها......؟ *
* 20- أسوأ خـــــــــــبر سمعته............؟ *
* 21- شخـــــــــــص لا ترفـــــــــض له طلــــــــب...؟*
* 22-من هو قدوتك .............؟*
* 23- من هو تـــــــــــــوأم روحـــــــــــــــــــــــــك. ....؟ *
* 24 - ما هو أكثر شئ تخشـــــــــــــــــاه....؟ *
* 25 - ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج........؟ *
* 26 - عضو بالمنتدى تحب ردوده ....؟*
 *27 - استاذ المنتدى .. من هو ؟
بى كدا يبقو 38 سؤال
هههههههههه
*​


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

اةنسيت حبيبى معلش
اتفضل ارتاح
على هالا الكرسى
والله راح ترتاح اخر راحة
هههههههههه




​


----------



## amgd beshara (29 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اةنسيت حبيبى معلش
> اتفضل ارتاح
> على هالا الكرسى
> والله راح ترتاح اخر راحة
> ...


هو ايه اللى بيحصل انا كنت بدخل اتفرج و اشمت في الناس و خلاص 
دنيا غدارة ملهاش امان ...


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
دا انت حبيبى
جبتلك كرسى 
مش اى كرسى
ومنتظرين الاجابة


----------



## amgd beshara (29 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اجب على الاسئلة دى بصراحة
> 
> *
> 
> ...


................................


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

اجابتك جميلة حلوة
فى انتظار باقى الاجابة


----------



## amgd beshara (29 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *.*
> * 1- ما هو أكثر يوم تحبه في الأسبوع؟
> متفرقش كلها ايام حلوة
> * * 2- ما هو نوع هاتفك المحمول ؟
> ...


............................


----------



## Samir poet (29 سبتمبر 2012)

بجداااااااااا
اجابتك كلها 
رووووووووووووعة
خصوص السؤال رقم 8
عجبك
ولااية 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## amgd beshara (29 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا حبيبي ربنا يخليك 
السؤال 8 هايل بس انا يوحنا مش السيل الكاسح :smile01


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

هههههههه
اصلا انا شايفك عاملشغال بتتخناق
مع المسلمين الومين دول
وعمال تجاوب على اسئلتهم
قولت احطلك سؤال فى النص جايزمتاخدتش بالك
ههههههههههههه
وجارى احضار باقى الاسئلة
يا جميل


----------



## amgd beshara (30 سبتمبر 2012)

كملها بالستر يا رب ...


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

مبتديا انو دول اخرمجموعة اسئلة
وحبيت اشعللها واولعها
ماهى ظتظ على راى مرسى الزناتى
ههههههههههه
اتفضلى اجلس يا اخى على هالكرسى
يمكن الاجابةتطلع بسهولة ويسر
هههههههههههههه




​


----------



## amgd beshara (30 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> مبتديا انو دول اخرمجموعة اسئلة
> وحبيت اشعللها واولعها
> ماهى ظتظ على راى مرسى الزناتى
> ههههههههههه
> ...


ايه عذاب السنين ده 
ليه كده هو انا من كفار قريش .....
و كمان اتفضلي .. ماشي ماشي .. :ranting:


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> ايه عذاب السنين ده
> ليه كده هو انا من كفار قريش .....
> *و كمان اتفضلي *.. ماشي ماشي .. :ranting:


هههههههههههه اصليلك
كى تتوب وترجع لحضن الرب يسوع :yaka::yaka:
امممممم
معلش العتب  على النظارةاللى لبسها
بتخلينى اخبط فى الحلل
هههههههههههه


----------



## amgd beshara (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يلا امري لله 
هي تدبيسة و هتعدي 
و اهو ذنب ناس بيخلصة ناس :a82:


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*اسئله صعبه عن الحب​*

*​*​
*​**واتمنى  الاجابة على الاسئلة بصراحة *
* 39- هل تحب؟وما هو الحب بالنسبة لك؟*​ 
* 40-هل تؤمن بالحب من النظرة الاولى؟*

* 41-هل تشعر بالوحدة رغم من كونك تحب؟*

* 42-ماهو الفرق بين الحب والعشق؟*​ 
* 43-هل الحب ينتهى مع الزمن...ام الزمن كفيل بأن ينهى الحب؟*

* 45-مارأيك فى الشخص الذى يغار عليك؟*

* 46-ماهى طريقتك للتعامل مع حزنك؟*​ 
* 47-مالذى** تبحث عنة** فى من تحب؟*

* 48-هل يلتئم الجرح بعد كلمة اسف؟*​ 
* 49-ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه؟ *​ 
* 50-ما هو أهم شئ بالحب؟*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ابو سمرا 
حاضرين معك بالقلب والقالب..
اسمحلي ابو سمرا اجاوب على دي

*- هل تحب؟وما هو الحب بالنسبة لك؟
شوف غنوة فريد 
بيقول فيها 
الحب لحن جميل يتغنى بين قلبين ..الى اخره
ههههههههههههه

*


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> ابو سمرا
> حاضرين معك بالقلب والقالب..


نورت يا كبيروانتظر مفاجةرائعة
هتعجبك اوووووووووووى


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> نورت يا كبيروانتظر مفاجةرائعة
> هتعجبك اوووووووووووى



ماشي 
قصدي قاعد


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

كليمو قال:


> ابو سمرا
> حاضرين معك بالقلب والقالب..
> *اسمحلي ابو سمرا اجاوب على دي*
> *ههههههههه ماخلاص انا بقت مهند الومين دول *
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه
ما بلاش سباحنك يارب لمابينزل الوحى عليا
هههههههههه


كليمو قال:


> ماشي
> قصدي قاعد


ماشى اقعد بس اقعد براحة مش تكتم على الانفاس
اللى هنا:ranting::ranting:
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يا نحنوح كل دا بتجواب
رحت فين
يا ساتر يارب
ههههههههههه


----------



## amgd beshara (30 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اسئله صعبه عن الحب​*
> ​
> *واتمنى  الاجابة على الاسئلة بصراحة *
> 
> ...


تم بحمد الله 
و عدينا من كرسي النار بسلام 
و يعود عليك الايام بخير ...:yahoo:


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههه
حقيقى اجابتك كلها روووووووووووعة
جميلةوعجبتنى
الرب يباركك
وانشالله فى المرة القادمة
ان عيشنا فللرب نعيش 
وان موتنا فللرب نموت
فان عيشنا او موتنا فللرب نحن
نورت اخى الحبيب
ويارب تكون انبسط معانا
خصوص مع كرسى الناااااااااااااار
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## amgd beshara (30 سبتمبر 2012)

لا انبسطت جدا 
بغض النظر عن كرسي النار يعني و السؤال ال 8
و شكرا للدعوة يا غالي


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
وانا بشكرك
على حسن ظنك فيا وتفهمك
اشكرك اخىالحبيب
ووضحك وكركر
على عضوةجديدة
هطلعلك عينها
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*مسآئكم *​ *صبآحكم *
*

[ كل مـ / هو جميل ]​*​*



في إطلاله جديدة في كرسي الأعتراف​ **




** " نقدم لكم"​ **
شخصية في غنى عن التعريف قدمت الكثير والكثير من اجل اثراء صفحات المنتدى بكل ماهو جديد ومفيد​**
مشرفه مميزة في مشاركاتها وردودها المميزه ولها بصمه واضحة في المنتدى​ **
شخصيه تتصف .. بالروح المرحه​**
وبرقة حضورها ..​**
شخصية .. عزيزه على قلوبنا .. ​**
أجبرتنا على تسليط الـ ضوء عليها ..​**
لـ علو روحها .. وروعة حضورها ..!​**
دعوني أقدم لكم ضيفتنا بـــ هذا المتصفح​**
ضيفنتا اليـوم شخصيه رائعه​ **



]||[ {..كلدانية..!!​ **

فــــأهلآ وسهلآ بكـ غاليتي ​ **
ضيفــة عزيــزة على كرسي الاعتــراف​ **
اتمنى لكـي قضــآء اسعد الاوقــآت بصحبة اخواننا واسئلتهم​ **
دمتــ بخيـــر ومـــــــودهـ​ **
تقبلــوا تحياتي​ *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*اهلا اهلا بضيفتنا الغاليه
نورررررررتي ياحبيبتي
ومنتظرين الاسئله والاجابااااااات
*


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اهلا اهلا بضيفتنا الغاليه
> نورررررررتي ياحبيبتي
> ومنتظرين الاسئله والاجابااااااات
> *


نورتى يا ست الكل :ranting::ranting:


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

جدعان رحبوا بى اختنا كلدانية


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*معلش بقع منكم فى النص 

اجابات جميلة يا يوحنا 

و منورة كلدانية .. متابعة *


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *معلش بقع منكم فى النص
> 
> اجابات جميلة يا يوحنا
> 
> و منورة كلدانية .. متابعة *


حقيقى هى منورة وجارى تنزيل الاسئلة بعد قليل


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*
**1- ايش الصفه اللي الكل بكرهها فيك؟*
*2 - ايش الصفه اللي الكل يحبها فيك؟*
*3- عاده فيك تريد تغييرها؟*
*4- فيلم اثر عليك وغير مجرى حياتك ؟*
*5- ايش الشيء اللي سويته وندمت انك تسويه؟*
*6- ايش اكبر موقف محرج مر عليك؟*
*7- اكبر موقف صعب مر بحياتك؟*
*8- اكبر موقف أحزنك ؟*
*9- اكبر موقف افرحك؟*
*10 _ اكثر مره جلست تضحك عليها وعلى ايش؟*
*11 - اجمل فيلم مر عليك؟*
*12 - كم مره حبيت في حياتك حب حب يعني مو واحد يجي لي ويقول انا احب بابا وماما ؟*
*13-اكثر كلمه تقولها في يومك ؟*
*14 - اجمل اغنيه عندك؟!*
*15 - اسوأ سنه مرت على حياتك*
*16 - احلى سنه مرت عليك*
*17* قبل اسمك ماذا تحب أن تكتب ؟ *
*18* قطار حياتك الى اين يتجه ؟ *
*19* ما جريمة الحضارة من وجهة نظرك ؟ *
*20* حيوان تشعر انه مظلوم ؟ *
*21* حقيبة اسرارك عند من تودعها؟ *
*22* احد علماء النفس قال ذات مرة : أنه باستطاعة الانسان العيش من دون اصدقاء ..ماذا ترى أنت ؟ *
*23* أين تأخذك ذروة الغضب؟ *
*24* ما أجمل شيء في الاسلام ؟ *
*25* لماذا لم تصبح مشهورا؟ *
*26* متى يعاندك النسيان ؟ *
*27* متى يقسو قلبك؟ *
*28*هل حدث أن انتصرت على نفسك يوما وأحصيت عيوبك ؟ *
*29* ما هو انطباعك عن السياسه؟ *
*30* متى تخجل من نفسك ؟ *
*
*​


----------



## Samir poet (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*س31:ممكن بيوم من الأيام تجدين قلبكِ بين كفوف شخص كنتِ تكرهينه*


* س32:كم مره أحببتِ فيها*

* س33:هل تعيشين قصة حب ممزوجةً بالغرام في هاذا الآن؟*


* س3٤:كم مره قلتِ أحبك صادقةً من كل قلبك؟*

* س35:ماهي الخيانه بمفهومكِ؟*


* س36:بنظركِ هل الحب قبل الزواج أفضل أم بعده؟*

* س37:بماذا تفسرين هاذه الجمله((التضحيه من أجل الحب))؟وهل تشغلُ حيزاً في قاموسك؟*

* س3٨:ماهي الصفات التي تجذبكِ بالرجل أو بالأصح صفات فارس أحلامكِ؟*

* س3٩:هل نوع حبكِ يختلف من شخص لأخر؟إذا كانت إجابتكِ نعم فكيف ذلك؟*

* س40:هل ستأتي لحظة وداع تفرق بينك وبينه؟ماهي؟*


* س41:إذا كانت نظرتك للحب تافهه!! فما سبب ذلك؟*


* س42: الكرامه أم الحب؟وماهو السبب الذي جعلني اربطهما ببعض؟*


* س43:باءت معركة الحب الأولى بالفشل فهل ستخوضين معركة حب بعدها أم ستترددين؟*​


----------



## amgd beshara (30 سبتمبر 2012)

منورة كلدانية:mus13: ..كاس و داير:t33:


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *مسآئكم *​
> ​
> *صبآحكم *​
> 
> ...





 شكرااا للترحيب الجامد اصدي للتدبيسة ياسميرههههههه
فين القهوة انا  احب اشرب قهوة​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *اهلا اهلا بضيفتنا الغاليه*
> *نورررررررتي ياحبيبتي*
> *ومنتظرين الاسئله والاجابااااااات*


 دانورك ياحبيبتي
مرسي ليكي ​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*- ايش الصفه اللي الكل بكرهها فيك؟
اي خدمة تطلب مني لااقول لاء*
*2 - ايش الصفه اللي الكل يحبها فيك؟*
*طيوبة الهم بلا حسد ههههه*
*3- عاده فيك تريد تغييرها؟*
*ابكي بسرعة*
*4- فيلم اثر عليك وغير مجرى حياتك ؟*
*لايوجد*
*5- ايش الشيء اللي سويته وندمت انك تسويه؟*
*انا افكر كثيرا قبل مااسوي شئ واندم عليه*
*6- ايش اكبر موقف محرج مر عليك؟*
*لااتذكر ان حصلي موقف محرج*
*7- اكبر موقف صعب مر بحياتك؟*
*الحرب بشتئ تفاصيلها*
*8- اكبر موقف أحزنك ؟*
*وفاة والدتي وانا صغيرة *
*9- اكبر موقف افرحك؟*
*التقيت باختي بعدة سنوات الفراق*
*10 _ اكثر مره جلست تضحك عليها وعلى ايش؟*
*علئ اي شئ يدل علئ الضحك *
*11 - اجمل فيلم مر عليك؟*

*12 - كم مره حبيت في حياتك حب حب يعني مو واحد يجي لي ويقول انا احب بابا وماما ؟*

*13-اكثر كلمه تقولها في يومك ؟*
*تصدك اكثر كلمة بقولها بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس*
*14 - اجمل اغنيه عندك؟!*
*اغاني كتير*
*15 - اسوأ سنه مرت على حياتك*
*2011*
*16 - احلى سنه مرت عليك*
*2010*
*17* قبل اسمك ماذا تحب أن تكتب ؟ *
*احبك يارب*
*18* قطار حياتك الى اين يتجه ؟ *
*قطار حياتي يتجه الى ان يجد الاستقرار
*
*19* ما جريمة الحضارة من وجهة نظرك ؟ *
*قتل ودمار واضطهاد تحت مسمئ الحضارة*
*20* حيوان تشعر انه مظلوم ؟ *
*اعتقد الثور الاسباني لااستطيع ان اراه ينزف*
*21* حقيبة اسرارك عند من تودعها؟ *
*الئ نفسي لاتفارقني*
*22* احد علماء النفس قال ذات مرة : أنه باستطاعة الانسان العيش من دون اصدقاء ..ماذا ترى أنت ؟ *
*مستحيل ان يعيش الانسان بلا اصدقاء*
*23* أين تأخذك ذروة الغضب؟ *
*الئ نفسي اتالم كثيرا*
*24* ما أجمل شيء في الاسلام ؟ *
*لاتعليق*
*25* لماذا لم تصبح مشهورا؟ *
*لااحب الشهرة*
*26* متى يعاندك النسيان ؟ *
* لما يجرحني احد ودي انسى الجرح واعيش *
*27* متى يقسو قلبك؟ *
*قلبي لايقسي وانما اتالم عندما ارئ معانات الاخرين*
*28*
**هل حدث أن انتصرت على نفسك يوما وأحصيت عيوبك ؟ *
*انتصر علئ نفسي احيانا عندما ابحث عن راحة البال*
*29*

** ما هو انطباعك عن السياسه؟ *
*ديكور مزيف*
*30* متى تخجل من نفسك ؟ *
*عندما اتخلئ عن مبادئ وقيمي*
*
*​*
*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 سبتمبر 2012)

اكييييييد منوره حبيبت قلبي انا
وان بقول سمير بيقولي مفجأه مفجأه
لمشرفه بتحبيها ههههه
وربنا معاكي في التدبيسه دي هههههه
​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*س31:ممكن بيوم من الأيام تجدين قلبكِ بين كفوف شخص كنتِ تكرهينه*

لا اظن ذلك بس الامر محتمل لم لا
*س32:كم مره أحببتِ فيها*

*س33:هل تعيشين قصة حب ممزوجةً بالغرام في هاذا الآن؟*
*اول مرة اسمع عنها قصة حب ممزوجة بالغرام*

*س3٤:كم مره قلتِ أحبك صادقةً من كل قلبك؟*
*كنت على وشك اقولها لكنى فى اخر لحظة رجعت فى كلامى   ههههه*
*س35:ماهي الخيانه بمفهومكِ؟*

اصعب شئ في الوجود لاتغتفر
*س36:بنظركِ هل الحب قبل الزواج أفضل أم بعده؟*
*في الحقيقة لانستطيع التعميم لان هناك زيجات ناجحة وجاء الحب بعد الزواج 
وهناك من تزوج علئ حب وفشل *
*س37:بماذا تفسرين هاذه الجمله((التضحيه من أجل الحب))؟وهل تشغلُ حيزاً في قاموسك؟*
على حسب نوع التضحيه
فيه حاجات ممكن أضحى بيها بس فيه حاجات تانيه مستحيل أضحى بيها لأجل الحب
*س3٨:ماهي الصفات التي تجذبكِ بالرجل أو بالأصح صفات فارس أحلامكِ؟*
ليست هناك صفات معينة 
لكن عندما سيظهر سأعلم انه هو ^_^
*س3٩:هل نوع حبكِ يختلف من شخص لأخر؟إذا كانت إجابتكِ نعم فكيف ذلك؟*
*اكيد نعم حسب الشخص الي نحس هو مخلص وصادق باحاسيسه*
*س40:هل ستأتي لحظة وداع تفرق بينك وبينه؟ماهي؟*
لااعرف الغيب



*س41:إذا كانت نظرتك للحب تافهه!! فما سبب ذلك؟*

الحياة كلها حب لانستطيع العيش بدونها
*س42: الكرامه أم الحب؟وماهو السبب الذي جعلني اربطهما ببعض؟*
الانسان فيه يعيش من غير حب لكن مستحيل يعيش من غير كرامة
*س43:باءت معركة الحب الأولى بالفشل فهل ستخوضين معركة حب بعدها أم ستترددين؟*
*الانسان لازم  يتعلم من اخطائه والحياة تستمر*

ايه الاسئلة دي جايبها منين 
الله لايوقع احد في ايدك ياسمير هههه
انا مبسوطة جداا في استظافتك شكراا ليك​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اكييييييد منوره حبيبت قلبي انا
> 
> وان بقول سمير بيقولي مفجأه مفجأه
> لمشرفه بتحبيها ههههه
> وربنا معاكي في التدبيسه دي هههههه​



انتي الي منورة ياعسل
الله يخليكي ياحبيبتي
يجيلو يوم سمير وندبسة  تدبسة ميعلمش بيها الا ربنا هههه ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 سبتمبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> انتي الي منورة ياعسل
> الله يخليكي ياحبيبتي
> يجيلو يوم سمير وندبسة  تدبسة ميعلمش بيها الا ربنا هههه [/CENTER]



هههههههههههههههههه
ماالمشكله انه اتدبس قبل كدا 
بس طلع من التدبيسه
ولا كأن في حاجه دا ذي القطط بأربع ارواح ههههههه
​


----------



## كلدانية (30 سبتمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ماالمشكله انه اتدبس قبل كدا
> بس طلع من التدبيسه
> ولا كأن في حاجه دا ذي القطط بأربع ارواح ههههههه​



 هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (30 سبتمبر 2012)

كلدانية هنا؟؟
يا هلا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الصليب عليكي كلدانية 
اجاباتك جميله اااااااوي 

ولسه فيه 7 اسئله تقريبا

يارب ياسمووورة تخف عليها بقي


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
والله احلى واجمل استطافة 
فيكى يا كلدنية
عاشت مصر مستقلة
ههههههههههههههه
على الفكرة لنك يتمالاجابةعلى هذي نالسؤلين
 *11 - اجمل فيلم مر عليك؟*

 *12 - كم مره حبيت في حياتك *

*اجابى على هذة السؤاليين امممممممممممم ماهوادتبيست*
*قبل كدا هنا وخرجت منها زى الشعرة من العجينة*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*على فكرةزى القطط  بسبع ارواح مش اربع ارواح زى ما*
*قالتلك بنت الكنيسة ههههههههههه اممممممممممممم نيجى بقى*
*لى اخر سبع اسئلة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا ويلك يا سواد ليلك دا اللى تحت ايدين سمورة*
*يقولى بقت عاملة زى المستورة *
*ويا سلام عليك يا سمورة لم تكون ظاهر فى الصورة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*1_ما أكثر اصحاحات الكتاب المقدس ذكرت فية كلمة (أمين)؟*
*2_من هو البابا الذى ادعوا علية بانة قتل الاسقف ارسانيوس اسقف اسيوط وقطع ذراعة واستخدمها فى السحر؟*
*3_عرفت أن يسوع الهى وحيدى لما المخراز دخل فى ايدى؟*
*4_نلت الشهادة فى ايطاليا لما الوحوش هجمت علية؟*
*5_من هما الرسولان اللذان أطلق عليهما السيد المسيح لقب (بوانرجس)؟ وما معنى هذا اللقب؟ *
*6_أين ذكر الملاك ميخائيل فى العهد القديم؟*
*7_من القائل (ان من يمدح اثناسيوس يمدح الفضيلة نفسها؟*
*وربنا يسترها بقى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يسترها بقى عليا منك*
*تحياتى عدوالمراة*​


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
والله احلى واجمل استطافة 
فيكى يا كلدنية
عاشت مصر مستقلة
ههههههههههههههه
على الفكرة لنك يتمالاجابةعلى هذي نالسؤلين
*11 - اجمل فيلم مر عليك؟*
*فلم الام المسيح*
*12 - كم مره حبيت في حياتك *
*هو الحب لعبة يابني*
*االحب كلمة حلوووة وكبيرة لازم نعرف نستخدمها في وقتها*
*علئ قولة شادية *
*القلب يحب مرة ميحبش مرتين ههههه*​

*اجابى على هذة السؤاليين امممممممممممم ماهوادتبيست*
*قبل كدا هنا وخرجت منها زى الشعرة من العجينة*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*على فكرةزى القطط بسبع ارواح مش اربع ارواح زى ما*
*قالتلك بنت الكنيسة ههههههههههه اممممممممممممم نيجى بقى*
*لى اخر سبع اسئلة*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا ويلك يا سواد ليلك دا اللى تحت ايدين سمورة*
*يقولى بقت عاملة زى المستورة *
*ويا سلام عليك يا سمورة لم تكون ظاهر فى الصورة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​ 
*1_ما أكثر اصحاحات الكتاب المقدس ذكرت فية كلمة (أمين)؟*
*متى *
مرقس
لوقا 
*2_من هو البابا الذى ادعوا علية بانة قتل الاسقف ارسانيوس اسقف اسيوط وقطع ذراعة واستخدمها فى السحر؟*
*لست مصرية لااعرف لو وجهت سؤال ديني عام كان احسن*​ 
*3_عرفت أن يسوع الهى وحيدى لما المخراز دخل فى ايدى؟*
انيانوس اللى هو الاسكافي اللى شفاه القديس مرقس الرسولى​ 
*4_نلت الشهادة فى ايطاليا لما الوحوش هجمت علية؟*
*القديس اغنا طيوس الانطاكى*
*5_من هما الرسولان اللذان أطلق عليهما السيد المسيح لقب (بوانرجس)؟ وما معنى هذا اللقب؟ *
*يوحنا واخوه يعقوب بن زبدة بوانرجس يعني ابن الرعد*
*6_أين ذكر الملاك ميخائيل فى العهد القديم؟*
*ظهر لدانيال عندما كان صائما*
*7_من القائل (ان من يمدح اثناسيوس يمدح الفضيلة نفسها؟*
القديس غريغوريوس النازينزي ​ 
*وربنا يسترها بقى*​ 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يسترها بقى عليا منك*
*تحياتى عدوالمراة*
*انت مغرور في روحك سبع اروااااح ههههههه فرحان اووي*
*الله يديم عليك الفرح*​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2012)

اجوبة مدروسة ومنمقة 
عفارم كلدانية
تحفة


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> اجوبة مدروسة ومنمقة
> عفارم كلدانية
> تحفة


 يسلمووو كليمو ربنا يخليك​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> والله احلى واجمل استطافة
> فيكى يا كلدنية
> عاشت مصر مستقلة
> ...



ابو سمرة توصى بكلدانية وسهله الاسئلة ههههههه
ايه ده حرام


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

طبعن طبعن 
مشانا عدو المراة اللدود
ولازم انتقم منها
اشدانتقام
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> طبعن طبعن
> مشانا عدو المراة اللدود
> ولازم انتقم منها
> اشدانتقام
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



بتلعب بمصيرك
هههههههههههه
دى مشرفة ممكن تطردك هههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> بتلعب بمصيرك
> هههههههههههه
> دى مشرفة ممكن تطردك هههههههههههه


هههههههه
مشرفةمينيا اخوايا مشعلى سمورة
دا اناسمورة هوبس بتين شعر من اشعارى:love45:
والموضوع ينتهى 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> طبعن طبعن
> مشانا عدو المراة اللدود
> ولازم انتقم منها
> اشدانتقام
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


 حكمت علئ مصيرك 
تنتقم من مين ياسبع ارواح
اسحب كلامك لو الا ههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> حكمت علئ مصيرك
> تنتقم من مين ياسبع ارواح
> اسحب كلامك لو الا ههههه​


ههههههههههه
لو مكانه كنت هربت 
هههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> حكمت علئ مصيرك
> تنتقم من مين ياسبع ارواح
> اسحب كلامك لو الا ههههه​


هع هع هع هع
تقول الاسطورة
انالبطل الحقيقى هومن ينتصر
فى النهاية حتى لو استشهد
فقط من اجل اخرين
وانا سوف اتحداكى ولوعلى جثتى
هنتقم منكم جنس لطيف قال 
ههههههههههه
من اجلكم يا رجالة جنسى سوف
انتقم واضحى بحياتى من اجلكم امام جنس 
المراة هههههههههههههه
ربنا يسترها


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2012)

يابني اهداء ممكن تروح فيها الليلة
لو داست على زر الطرد بثواني ههههههههه
ها تكون بخبر أِنِّ
قصدي كانَ


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> ههههههههههه
> لو مكانه كنت هربت
> هههههههههههه


واهرب لية انا شجاع واتحدا الموت
لاتخاف اطمن فهناك امى العذارء تحمينى



kalimooo قال:


> يابني اهداء ممكن تروح فيها الليلة
> لو داست على زر الطرد بثواني ههههههههه
> ها تكون بخبر أِنِّ
> قصدي كانَ


انا هادى وراسى 
دلوقتى هتلاقينى موجودفى كلة حتة فى المنتدى
:bomb::bomb:
وهيبقلى ذكرةشهادة استشهاد المرحوم
ههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (1 أكتوبر 2012)

يبقى خود التقييم ده معاك عشان يبقى تتذكر  كليمو مر من هنا
هههههههههههه


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هع هع هع هع
> تقول الاسطورة
> انالبطل الحقيقى هومن ينتصر
> فى النهاية حتى لو استشهد
> ...


 انت عاملها جبهة متروح للعراق عايزين استشهاديين هههههه
انت ليه  تستظيف بنات في موضوعك متستظيف ادم
الله يرحمك  بعيد عنك يعني جنيت علئ رووحك​


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> يبقى خود التقييم ده معاك عشان يبقى تتذكر  كليمو مر من هنا
> هههههههههههه


اة اة طبعن ونختم الشهادة
وتقولالاخت كلدانية 
لقدفجرت سميرالشاعر عدو المراة 
واصبحت بطلة والدليل قامالاخ كليمو
بى اعطا اخر تقييم للمرحوم
اسالو  وانتوتتاكدو كمان
ههههههههههههه
الله يرحمك يا سمورتى كنت طيب


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> انت عاملها جبهة متروح للعراق عايزين استشهاديين هههههه
> انت ليه  تستظيف بنات في موضوعك متستظيف ادم
> الله يرحمك  بعيد عنك يعني جنيت علئ رووحك​


ههههههه الموت على ايدكى 
ارحم واسرع 
اممممممممم والله بيستطيف الاتنين


----------



## Samir poet (1 أكتوبر 2012)

اشكرك اختى كلدانية 
كم كنتى ضيفة خفيفة على قلبونا
وحقيقى اجابتك رووووووووووعة
وننتقل لى عضوجديد 
ادم


----------



## كلدانية (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مرسي ياسمير علئ الموضوع المفيد بجد واحد يكسب معلومات 
رااائعة وكانت اسئلة نارية هههه
ربنا يبارك في خدمتك وللاستظافة الجميلة ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*kalimooo*

..
سموره خلي بالك هاااا فاهمني ههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> *kalimooo*
> 
> ..
> سموره خلي بالك هاااا فاهمني ههههه​


طبعن فاهمك كويس جدا
جدااااااا
ودا اللى كان فى بالى اصلا
اطمنى دا وقع وقعةبيضة
ميخدهاش حمار فى مطلع
ههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

انا مش فاهمة يا سميييييير انتو هتستضيفو ميييييين دلوقتي علشان افرح 
فيييييييه شوية 
و اعد اضحك من بعيييييد 
و اعد اقول يعيني عليك يا بني ​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انا مش فاهمة يا سميييييير انتو هتستضيفو ميييييين دلوقتي علشان افرح
> فيييييييه شوية
> و اعد اضحك من بعيييييد
> و اعد اقول يعيني عليك يا بني ​


هههههههههههههه
يعنى مش عارفة 
بنت الكنيسةبتقول
اية
يا سيدتى هنسضيف اخونا
كيلمو  هنقطعو حتة حتة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> هههههههههههههه
> يعنى مش عارفة
> بنت الكنيسةبتقول
> اية
> ...



بس يا سميييير قطعو حتة حتة بس بالراحة 
علشان كليمو طيب صدقني و غلبان 
و انا هجيب الفشار بتاعي تاني و اجي هههههههههههههههههههه

انت عارفني بمووووووووووووووت في الاكشن 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> بس يا سميييير قطعو حتة حتة بس بالراحة
> علشان كليمو طيب صدقني و غلبان
> *انتى هتقوليلى دااناهظبتو
> تظبيتها فيكى يا مصر:act23::act23:*
> ...


هههههههههههه
لاتقلقى اللى نفسك فيةهنعملو
يعنى عليك يا كليمو هتشوف ايام بيضة على 
ايديا ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (2 أكتوبر 2012)

> هههههههههههه
> لاتقلقى اللى نفسك فيةهنعملو
> يعنى عليك يا كليمو هتشوف ايام بيضة على
> ايديا ههههههههههههههههه



اوك انا هتفرج من بعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد 
لحسن انا عارفاكم خونةةةةة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (2 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> اوك انا هتفرج من بعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد
> لحسن انا عارفاكم خونةةةةة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


ههههههههههههه
لحظة لحظة متنسيش 
انك بتكلمى عدو المراة اللدود
هههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا متقوولووووووووووووووش
ضيفنا كليمووو
لولولولوللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللي
مكانش يومك ياكليموووو
والله فرحت اوووووووي بوقعتك دي 
قصدي بطلتك دي ههههههههه

بس خلي بالك عليه ياسمورة 
ده لبناني يعني رقيق هااااااااه فاهمني طبعا هههههههه

منور مستر كليموووو بجد
ومنتظرين الاسئله والاجابات ^^
*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا متقوولووووووووووووووش
> ضيفنا كليمووو
> لولولولوللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللي
> مكانش يومك ياكليموووو
> ...



كل اللي بيحصل هنا اول مرة اعرف بيه هزار يعني
هو من  الضيف لسا مش عرفنا؟؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
اسكتوا دا لسه بيقول مين الضيف ههههه
والله غلبان اووي ههههههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> مرسي ياسمير علئ الموضوع المفيد بجد واحد يكسب معلومات
> رااائعة وكانت اسئلة نارية هههه
> ربنا يبارك في خدمتك وللاستظافة الجميلة ​


وانا حقيقى استمتعت بى الانتقام
هههههههههه
حقيقى نورتى اختى كلدانية


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا متقوولووووووووووووووش
> ضيفنا كليمووو
> لولولولوللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللي
> مكانش يومك ياكليموووو
> ...


ههههههههههههه
لاتقلقى اطمنى
اممممممممممممم وميرسية 
لردك الجميل واللى نفسك فيةهنعملو


kalimooo قال:


> كل اللي بيحصل هنا اول مرة اعرف بيه هزار يعني
> *هو من  الضيف لسا مش عرفنا*؟؟


*
امال انت تبقى اية 
خش خش  بررجلك الايمين يا شاب
دااحنا هنعملك الواجب وزيادة كمان
انت الضيف يا كيموووووووووووووووووووووو*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
انتوا عملتوا زي الاسلام 
بيجوزا البت من غير ما تعرف
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> انتوا عملتوا زي الاسلام
> بيجوزا البت من غير ما تعرف
> ههههههههههههههه


ههههههههههه
اهلا وسهلا شرفت يا كبير


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

والله وقعت فى ايد سمير
قاتل الاساطير 
بقت مسجون اسير 
ههههههههههه
اكمل ولاية 
واهلا وسهلا بيك معانا 
ضيفى وضيفكم النهاردةكليموووووووووووووووووووووو
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

منور التدبيسه ياكليمو هههههههه

سموره مش هوصيك دا الغالي ماااشي ههههه
​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يكرمك يا شهم انت
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> منور التدبيسه ياكليمو هههههههه
> 
> سموره مش هوصيك دا الغالي ماااشي ههههه
> ​


مش توصية  انا عارفك عاوزة اية
ههههههههههههه اطمنى واتفرجى واضحكى وكركر
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> الله يكرمك يا شهم انت
> هههههههههههههه


ههههههههههههه منور استنى بس اجبلك الكرسى الاول تقعد علية


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> مش توصية  انا عارفك عاوزة اية
> ههههههههههههه اطمنى واتفرجى واضحكى وكركر
> ههههههههههههههههه


هو تخطيط بنت الكنيسة
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> هو تخطيط بنت الكنيسة
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


طبعن طبعن
هىتخطط
واناعليا انفذ
دى اوامر المعلمة 
ومقدرش اكسرها 
لى احسن تكسر رقبتى :act23::act23:
هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

معانا ومعاكم 
ملك البرامج 
كينج الحاسب الالى
اسطورة الكمبيوتر
معانا ومعاكم كليمو
اتفضل يا كيمووووووووووووووووووو
اجمل كرسى مناسب ليك




​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> طبعن طبعن
> هىتخطط
> واناعليا انفذ
> دى اوامر المعلمة
> ...


ايوة فهمت ناوووووووووووو
هههههههههههه
وها اتصرف:act23::act23:


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

معانا ومعاكم 
ملك البرامج 
كينج الحاسب الالى
اسطورة الكمبيوتر
معانا ومعاكم كليمو
اتفضل يا كيمووووووووووووووووووو
اجمل كرسى مناسب ليك










زي كراسي الاعدام بتاعة الكهرباء
ههههههههههههه​ ​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> معانا ومعاكم
> ملك البرامج
> كينج الحاسب الالى
> اسطورة الكمبيوتر
> ...


اتفضل يا اخويا محرمكش حاجة انت تؤمر



​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

​ *من أنــــا ؟

*
​ *1- أنا حلوة ومدورة , بداخلى أسرار سكره , وكل حتة اسمها جوهرة.*
​ *2- جوايا نار المحبة , صلواتى لكل الأحبة وروايح .*
​ *3- انا عمرى صغير محدود عرفت إيمان الجدود ومسقط رأسى سمنود*
​ *4- بداخلى كل القداسات أنا شايل كل البركات والألحان والمردات*
​ *5- أنا أم أربعة أولاد صاروا مثلا ً للجهاد ونالوا أكاليل الأمجاد*
​ *6- أنا قلبى فى حبيبى دايب وسمونى صانع العجايب .*
​ *7- أنا شكلى مخيف معلوم يخافنى كل القوم حبيبى أنبا برسوم*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ​ *من أنــــا ؟
> 
> *
> ​ *1- أنا حلوة ومدورة , بداخلى أسرار سكره , وكل حتة اسمها جوهرة.*
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
ايه دول اسئلة؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مش بقولك تخطيط بنت الكنيسة
وانا انفذ اموراها اشرب بقى ياحلو
وتعال جاوب ارياك فى كرسى المرعب الل جبتهولهولك
زى ما قالت ومنتظر الاجابات
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> مش بقولك تخطيط بنت الكنيسة
> وانا انفذ اموراها اشرب بقى ياحلو
> وتعال جاوب ارياك فى كرسى المرعب الل جبتهولهولك
> زى ما قالت ومنتظر الاجابات
> ههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

منور يا كليمو على كرسى الاعتراف فى انتظار اجاباتك وربنا معاك ​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

​ *1- أنا حلوة ومدورة , بداخلى أسرار سكره , وكل حتة اسمها جوهرة.*
 الصينية​ *2*
* جوايا نار المحبة , صلواتى لكل الأحبة وروايح *
الشوريه​ *3- انا عمرى صغير محدود عرفت إيمان الجدود ومسقط رأسى سمنود*
القديس ابانوب النهيسى​ *4- بداخلى كل القداسات أنا شايل كل البركات والألحان والمردات*
كتاب الخولاجى المقدس​ *5- أنا أم أربعة أولاد صاروا مثلا ً للجهاد ونالوا أكاليل الأمجاد*
 الام دولاجى​ *6- أنا قلبى فى حبيبى دايب وسمونى صانع العجايب .*
مارمينا والبابا كيرلس​ *7- أنا شكلى مخيف معلوم يخافنى كل القوم حبيبى أنبا برسوم
*

* الثعبان

*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> منور يا كليمو على كرسى الاعتراف فى انتظار اجاباتك وربنا معاك ​



منور بوجودكم الله يخليك ميرسى يا رورو


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

انا نفسي اعرف هي دي لعبة الصراحة و لا لعبة اختبار معلومات هههههههههههههههه

ايه الاسئلة دي يا سميييييييييييير 

احنا عايزين اسئلة لكليمو 
نولع بيها الموضوع 

مستنية بقية الاسئلة 

و قولتلك تاني واحشني جو الاكشن ​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انا نفسي اعرف هي دي لعبة الصراحة و لا لعبة اختبار معلومات هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الاسئلة دي يا سميييييييييييير
> 
> ...



ايوة اظهر وبان ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انا نفسي اعرف هي دي لعبة الصراحة و لا لعبة اختبار معلومات هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الاسئلة دي يا سميييييييييييير
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه
بصى يا ميكو اناعندى حل
بس هقولك علية على الخاص
علشان كيلموووووووووووو
يولع
اممممممممممم وبعدين كيلموووووووووو
بياخد الاسئلة دى وبيعرف اجابات من النت
:act23::act23:
بس مشعاليا اانا وربنا ورارك وراك 
مش هسيبك
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> ايوة اظهر وبان ههههههههههههههه



لا يا كليموووووووووووو
انت ظالمني
دي بنت خالتي اللي كانت بتكتب الردود دي هههههههههههههههههههههههه  ​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> منور يا كليمو على كرسى الاعتراف فى انتظار اجاباتك وربنا معاك ​


منورة الحرب يا ست الكل


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> اممممممممممم وبعدين كيلموووووووووو
> بياخد الاسئلة دى وبيعرف اجابات من النت




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اصلا الاسئلة دي من برة المنهج هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> لا يا كليموووووووووووو
> انت ظالمني
> دي بنت خالتي اللي كانت بتكتب الردود دي هههههههههههههههههههههههه  ​


طبعن طبعن علشان هوتحت ايدى
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههه 
ادبست ياحرااام
خالي بالك من كليمو وراعي في الاسئلة ياسمير 
ربنا يوفقك وينصرك كليمووو ​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> هههههههه
> ادبست ياحرااام
> خالي بالك من كليمو وراعي في الاسئلة ياسمير
> ربنا يوفقك وينصرك كليمووو ​


لالالا اطمنى هو لما يشوف الاسئلةهنزلها دلوقتى
هيطلب الاعدام لانةخلاص بيفكرفى الانتحااااااااار
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

السؤؤؤؤؤال 8 :
  عايز  عشر بيوت دخلهم السيد المسيح لما كان على الارص  بس وسنه كبير وكما نسهل  عليكم اللى مش فاكر اسم البيت ممكن يقولى المعجزة اللى حصلت اسم المعجزة  وانا هعتبرها صح  شكله صعب السؤؤؤؤال ده   +++++++++++++++++++++++++++















                                                        السؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال9 :
 اشرح   يوحنا قال لتلاميذ رحوا اسئلوه هلى انت المسيا المنتظر ولا بالرغم من انه   يوحنا  عند المسيح فى النهر وشاف الحمام وشاف المسيح وسمع الصوت من  السماء : تن تن ت ن ت ن ممكن تبتدى تشرب العصير وانت بتفكر ++++++++++















 السؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال 10 :
 نقدر نقووول سهل  خالص علشان ميبقوش كلهم  صعبين  بيقوووووووول  ما هوه اسم اللصان  















 السؤؤؤؤؤال 11 :
 بيقوووول  كلنا عارفين الاسرار السبعة  طيب فى شرط لاازم  يبقى موجود فى الانسان  علشان تتفق معاه الاسرار يعنى لو واحد خد الاسرار كلها ومش عند الشرط ده  يبقى ملهمش لاازمة  المطلوب 
 ما هوه الشرط    وما هوه الشاهد        وماهى الاية    يلا ركز جامد جدا   ابتتدينا فى الصعب   +++++++++















 السؤال12 :
 كام مرة زكرة كلمة  (  لا تخف  او لا تخاف ) فى الكتاب المقدس ولماذا













​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> بصى يا ميكو اناعندى حل
> بس هقولك علية على الخاص
> علشان كيلموووووووووووو
> ...



يا سمورة  كليمو بنك معلومات
مش كنت اعمل بالثقافي مسابقات معلوماتية
ههههههههههههههه

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81369


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اذا كنت بنك معلومات
فلا يهمنى انا قداها وقدود 
اشكرك اخواتى البنات على الخطة
وهم بنت الكنيسة
واااااا ميكووووووووووووووووو
وانا الزعيم تنفيذ اومراهم
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اذا كنت بنك معلومات
> فلا يهمنى انا قداها وقدود
> ...



اكيد سمعك الزعيم اخدت سرقت اسمه
هتنام بره يا حبيبي هههههههههههههه
زمانه بيطردك اكيد
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> لا يا كليموووووووووووو
> انت ظالمني
> دي بنت خالتي اللي كانت بتكتب الردود دي هههههههههههههههههههههههه  ​


لا ما ظنش بنت خالتك
ده انتي
لانك فعلاً كنت قاية كدة قبل بيوم في بروفايلوه واعترفتي يومها
ههههههههههههههههههه:bud:


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أكتوبر 2012)

سلام المسيح مع جميعكم .

موضوع حلو اوي ومفيد . 

نفسي اعرف اجابة اخر اسئله لاني وبلا فخر مش عارف اجابة ولا واحد 

وكمان اسئله حلوه خاالص . 

ربنا يباركك "سمسم" 

ثانكس علي الموضوع الجميل . 

النعمه معكم ​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> اكيد سمعك الزعيم اخدت سرقت اسمه
> هتنام بره يا حبيبي هههههههههههههه
> زمانه بيطردك اكيد
> ههههههههههههههه


معدش يهمنى
دا انا ابوسمرة ومحدش يقدريهزمنى
اللى يفكر يضيقنى يبقى ناوى على مووووووووووووووووووووووووووووتووووووووووو
سامعنى يا كيموووووووووووو 
ياللى بتهرب من الاسئلة ومش راضى تجاوب 
هههههههههههههههه
فضايح فضايح
فينكم يا بنات تشوفو هروب كيموووووووووووو
من الاسئلة ويقعد يتحذق ويتمقذ عليا
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح مع جميعكم .
> 
> موضوع حلو اوي ومفيد .
> 
> ...


مش بقولك دا وقع تحت ايدسميرررر
 قااااااااااااااااااااتل الاساطير 
خلتهوولك مسجون واسيررر
وعلى اول الشاعر هيبع فجل وجرجير
فاهمنى انت يا بداية العمر
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> هههههههه
> ادبست ياحرااام
> خالي بالك من كليمو وراعي في الاسئلة ياسمير
> ربنا يوفقك وينصرك كليمووو ​



اتدبست 
زي ما الاسلام بيجوزوا البت من غير ما تعرف
ما سئلوني  لو عايز او فاوضوني بالعافية
هو وبنت الكنيسة هربت
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
راح اكتب فيك  قصيد شعر
بعنوان كيلمو يحاول الهروب من يد سمورة الاسطورة ههههههههههههههههه
جاوب يلا بجدااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

فين الاسئلة
سئلت من جديد؟؟


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> السؤؤؤؤؤال 8 :
> عايز  عشر بيوت دخلهم السيد المسيح لما كان على الارص  بس وسنه كبير وكما نسهل  عليكم اللى مش فاكر اسم البيت ممكن يقولى المعجزة اللى حصلت اسم المعجزة  وانا هعتبرها صح  شكله صعب السؤؤؤؤال ده   +++++++++++++++++++++++++++
> 
> 
> ...


شوفتهم
ناااااااااو


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> فين الاسئلة
> سئلت من جديد؟؟


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3299876&postcount=594
اتفضل اهوووووو


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

شكلك مش عارف الاجابة
خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
عععععععععععععععععع
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد يا سمير الموضوع ده مش موضوع ديني او ثقافي مش المفروض اسمه 
الصراحة 
يبقى المفروض الاسئلة تكون غير كدة 

ذي الاسئلة اللي كنت بتسألها في اول موضوعك 

كانت جامدة جدا و بتعرفنا اكتر على شخصية الضيف 

واحشني جو الاكشن ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> بجد يا سمير الموضوع ده مش موضوع ديني او ثقافي مش المفروض اسمه
> الصراحة
> يبقى المفروض الاسئلة تكون غير كدة
> 
> ...


يعنى عايزينى اسئلةاسئلة حب
ودمار شامل بس انا خايف على الواديروح فيها


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> يعنى عايزينى اسئلةاسئلة حب
> ودمار شامل بس انا خايف على الواديروح فيها



كليمووووووو قدها و قدود 

خليها على الله 

ولا انت ايه رايك يا كليمووووووووووووو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

متفق معاكى بس يجاوب الاسئلة اللى فاتت
دىوانزلوبى التقيل


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

السؤؤؤؤؤال 8 :
  عايز  عشر بيوت دخلهم السيد المسيح  لما كان على الارص  بس وسنه كبير وكما نسهل  عليكم اللى مش فاكر اسم البيت  ممكن يقولى المعجزة اللى حصلت اسم المعجزة  وانا هعتبرها صح  شكله صعب  السؤؤؤؤال ده   +++++++++++++++++++++++++++














بيت كفر نحوم 
بطرس
 اليعازر
 والعليا
 وزكا 
ورئيس الكهنه 
وابنة يايرس
 القيصر وهرودس
 وعرس قانا
ومتى
بيت الفريسى
بيت حسدا 
بيت سمعان الابرص
                                                        السؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال9 :
 اشرح    يوحنا قال لتلاميذ رحوا اسئلوه هلى انت المسيا المنتظر ولا بالرغم من  انه   يوحنا  عند المسيح فى النهر وشاف الحمام وشاف المسيح وسمع الصوت من   السماء : تن تن ت ن ت ن ممكن تبتدى تشرب العصير وانت بتفكر ++++++++++















 السؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤال 10 :
 نقدر نقووول سهل  خالص علشان ميبقوش كلهم  صعبين  بيقوووووووول  ما هوه اسم اللصان  
جستاس اماخوس
========
 ديماس   















 السؤؤؤؤؤال 11 :
 بيقوووول   كلنا عارفين الاسرار السبعة  طيب فى شرط لاازم  يبقى موجود فى الانسان   علشان تتفق معاه الاسرار يعنى لو واحد خد الاسرار كلها ومش عند الشرط ده   يبقى ملهمش لاازمة  المطلوب 
 ما هوه الشرط    وما هوه الشاهد        وماهى الاية    يلا ركز جامد جدا   ابتتدينا فى الصعب   +++++++++
سهلين يابني
اولا الايمان هو الاساس
تانيا الرسول بولس شفيعي عميد الكنيسة
بيقول
بدون الايمان
وبدون استحقاق الذي يتناول جسد الرب عن غير استحقاق له دينونة
لانه مش بونبونة
ههههههههههههه
بناخدها ونمشي
وكام في ناس بياخدوا القربان من غير ما يعرفوا بيعملوا ايه بالحقيقة لم يتناولو ولهم دينونة كما قال الرسول

















 السؤال12 :
 كام مرة زكرة كلمة  (  لا تخف  او لا تخاف ) فى الكتاب المقدس ولماذا

لا تخف
  62
 لا تخاف 
70














​ ​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

فاضل ده ممكن تشرحلي بالعربي السؤال
بقصد بالنحوي  اي غير المحكية
لانه مع اني بجيد اللغة المصرية مش فهمتوا
اكررمش الجواب عايز شرح للسؤال مش فهمت عايز ايه؟؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

* 12- هل انت تفعل ماتقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟ 

 13- اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟​*​*

 14- ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليلة ؟​**

 15- اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟​**

 16- من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟​**

 17- لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟​**

 18- ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحة ؟​**

 19- من يسكن قلبك؟​**

 20- هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟​**

 21- هل تدخل الشات ؟​**

 22- هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟​**

 23- ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟​**

 24- (( اللي راح راح و كلمة ياريت ملهاش لزمة؟ )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العبارة لنفسك , فماذا تقصد بها ؟​**

 25- (( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟​**

 26- متى اخر مره بكيت؟​**

 27- اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟​**

 28- هل لديك الجرأة ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟​**

 29- هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟​**

 30- بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟​**

 31- اغمض عينيك دقيقة لو سمحت , ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟​**

 32- هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟​**

 33- ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعية أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟​**

 34- هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقة الى حب ؟​**

 35- هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقة بين الرجل والمرأة ؟​**

 36- هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العملية او الاجتماعية او العاطفية ؟​**

 37- هل انت مدمن تفكير؟​**

 38- من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟​**

 39- اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربية فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟​**

 40- هل تكره شخص بشدة في حياتك ؟​**

 41- ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟​**

 42- هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟​ **


 43- ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعة في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟​**

 44- اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل ؟؟​**

 45- حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟​**

 46- عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟​**

 47- ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟​**

 48- ماهو اول ماستفعله اذا ربحت ملايين او مليونا عشان مش نكون طماعين؟​**

 50- هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

حلووووووووووووة اووووووووويي الاسئلة دي يا سمييييييييير كدة تمام 

كدة بقى احضر الفشار و اجي

منتظرة اجاباتك اللي اكيد هتبقى جامدة جدا كليييييييموووووو​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> حلووووووووووووة اووووووووويي الاسئلة دي يا سمييييييييير كدة تمام
> 
> كدة بقى احضر الفشار و اجي
> 
> منتظرة اجاباتك اللي اكيد هتبقى جامدة جدا كليييييييموووووو​


اقشطةيا معلمة انتى تؤمرى 
دا احناجدعان اوووووووووووى
اهو وبنعرف نسل شكلوكيمووووووووو
هرب منى بعدالاسئلةدى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> حلووووووووووووة اووووووووويي الاسئلة دي يا سمييييييييير كدة تمام
> 
> كدة بقى احضر الفشار و اجي
> 
> منتظرة اجاباتك اللي اكيد هتبقى جامدة جدا كليييييييموووووو​



ههههههههههههههه
ماشي


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

منتظرين الاجابة احرمن الجمر
ههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*متابع ومنتظر الجزء الأخرانى من الأسئلة  *


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *متابع ومنتظر الجزء الأخرانى من الأسئلة  *


ههههههههههه
انتظراخراجابات منالاخ كيلمو
لانى سوف انتقل الى عضوة جديدة
وعلى فكرة 
تحياتى عدوالمراة 
ومن تقع فى ايدى 
هع هع هى بقى عارفةنفسها
هههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى يا استاذى


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

حين الانتهاء من الاجابة
سوف اعلن لكم عن العضوة الجديدة
احد*بنات حواء* تييييييى


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

* 12- هل انت تفعل ماتقوله هنا بالمنتدى ؟ 
*لاء بعمل لكن مش بقول  بصمت ههههههه
*  13- اعتذار تريد ان تقدمه لمن؟​*​الاعتذار قوة عند الخطاء لأيٍ كان
* 
 14- ماذا ستكتب لنا لتعبر عن حياتك التي عشتها الى الان في كلمات قليلة ؟​*مع كل اللي جرى من مصاعب واهوال وحروب عندنا الشكر والحمد للرب هو اعلم مننا بما نحتاج ونريد  وكل الصعوبات احاول اخذها بفرح 
لانه الرب لم يعدنا ولا مرة بالسعادة بل قال:
احمل صليبك واتبعني
* 
 15- اذا اردت ان تبكي الان , فعلى من تبكي؟​*ولا مرة استطعت البكاء ولا احبه
ولن ابكي احد مهما كان السبب
ليس بقساوة مني لكن كل شيء اخذه اولا الى الدماغ قبل القلب  ومن الدماغ انطلق فالرب قال
انا غلبت الموت لم يعد هناك موت بل انتقال
مع الاعتراف بانه مشتاق كتير لوالدي الذي مات قتلاً
* 
 16- من ستختار ليمسح دموعك ؟​*اكيد ماسح الدموع معروف الرب*

 17- لو خيروك بين حبيبك وبين اعز صديق فمن تختار ؟​*انا رومانسي سامحني يا صديقي
 هاختار الحبيب هههههه
 *
 18- ماهو تقييمك لهذا المنتدى بصراحة ؟​*شهادتي مجروحة بيه تعرف من عدد مشاركاتي بسنتين تقريباً
*مئة وواجد واربعين الف*
141714  *  19- من يسكن قلبك؟​*طبعا اجاهد ليكون الاول الرب
وحالياً ما فيش غلبان زي ما قالت *(موكي*) هههههه
* 
 20- هل تعتقد ان حظك سيئ؟​*خير الامور اوسطها وسط اظن*

 21- هل تدخل الشات ؟​*نوو نادراً*

 22- هل هزمك حزنك في يوما من الايام؟​*لا حزن بعد مجيء السيد لا اتجمل
الكل يعرف رأيي هنا وخارجاً اي بالحياة دي اصلاً مقولتي الدائمة
 *
 23- ((مستحيل انساك)) لمن تقولها ؟​*للأول.....وفهمك كفاية*

 24- (( اللي راح راح و كلمة ياريت ملهاش لزمة؟ )) إذا أردت ان توجه هذه العبارة لنفسك , فماذا تقصد بها ؟​*
*لبرلنتى حسن ... راح اللى راح   *

* 
 25- (( انت كل شيء بحياتي )) لمن تقولها ؟​*للحبيب المجهول
 *
 26- متى اخر مره بكيت؟​*نو*
===========
 27- اي الدول تتمنى ان تزورها ؟​*من كذا سنة كانت مصر حصل وزرتها مرتين 
الان احب ازور ايطاليا مرة تانية*

 28- هل لديك الجرأة ان تقول عمرك أمامنا ؟​*ممكن اقوله لأي سائل لكن مش على العام لدواع امنية 
وكثر يعرفوه هنا

*  29- هل انت راضي عن نفسك ؟​*يسسسس*

 30- بماذا تقر وتعترف أمامنا الان ؟​*اقر واعترف باني حابب امسكك من زلاعيمك واخنقك 
يا سمورتي
هههه*

 31- اغمض عينيك دقيقة لو سمحت , ماذا خطر على بالك وانت مغمض العينين ؟
دي خطرت على دماغي
​*ما خطرتش على بالك يوم تسأل عني
عنوة للست سوما
هههههههههه*

 32- هل تؤيد الزواج العاطفي ام الزواج التقليدي ؟ ولماذا ؟​*اؤيد الزواج نصف بنصف اي
العاطفي لكن مع التفكير يعني اتيح فرصة للدماغ يشارك القلب*

 33- ايهما اهم شهادتك الجامعية أم الزواج ممن تحب ؟​*بدون الشهادة لن استطيع الوصول اليها ده على الاقل بلبنان
*

 34- هل من الممكن ان تتحول الصداقة الى حب ؟​*يسسسس ممكن كتير*


 35- هل تعترف بشيء اسمه الصداقة بين الرجل والمرأة ؟​*يسسسس اووووووى عند اللي اخلاقهم رفيعة 
بقصد الراجل الشهم اللي يعرف يحافظ على سمعة البنت او المرأة والذي  الكل يشوف انها صداقة حقيقية
 *
 36- هل كنت السبب في يوما من الايام ان تدمر حياة شخص سواء العملية او الاجتماعية او العاطفية ؟​*قبل كدة لا لكن اظن دي الوقت هاعملها  انتبه 
هههههههههههههه

*  37- هل انت مدمن تفكير؟​*يس  لكن ليس بأشخاص بعمليات معقدة بفزورة ما الى اخره*
 38- من هو اكثر شخص تفكر فيه؟
كل ما يخلص الاكل هههههههههه
​بوالدتي لانها بتيجي تعملي الاكل كل اسبوع مرة
**
 39- اذا تم تعيينك ملكا لجميع البلاد العربية فما اول قرار ستتخذه ؟​*سؤال غريب ما جاوبش عليه
* تأكيد انصف المسيحيين
 40- هل تكره شخص بشدة في حياتك ؟​*للأسف ايوة وهذا اعتبره ضعف بحاول اتخلص من الشعور ده اجاهد واصلي لذلك*

 41- ما هو اقتراحك الذي تتمنى ان يحدث في هذا المنتدى ولم يحدث الى الان ؟​*يوجد لكن لن اقوله*

 42- هل ملابس الشخص امامك تؤثر فيك لتأخذ عنه انطباع ؟؟​ *للوهلة الاولى نعم لكن لو طالت المعرفة اكيد 
لن اتسلى بالقشور اي افعاله تُعبّر عندها
 *
 43- ماالذي يلفت انتباهك بسرعة في الشخص لكي تعجب به ؟​*
  نظريا العيون الخضر
وفكرياً ذكائه *
 44- اذا احببت شخصا في الوقت الخطأ وفي المكان الخطأ فماذا تفعل ؟؟​*بردوه اجاهد لاحبه فالمحبة تصنع العجائب*

 45- حكمة تؤمن بها جدا؟؟​*لسانك حصانك ان صنته صانك*

 46- عاده تفعلها دائما تتمنى ان تتركها ؟​*النت
ههههههههههه
لكن باين ما فيش فايدة زي ما بتقول زميلتي جيلان
*  47- ماهو اجمل اسم لولد واجمل اسم لبنت من وجهة نظرك؟​**فالنتينو
جولييت
 48- ماهو اول ماستفعله اذا ربحت ملايين او مليونا عشان مش نكون طماعين؟​*هابعت حد يغتالك ويخلص المنتدى منك
ههههههههههههه*
 
 50- هل انت من لديهم رغبة حب التملك واذا تملك الشيء اصابه الملل منه ؟​* *  اتملك ايه
احنا ببلدنا الولاد ها نعمل مظاهرة نطالب بالمساواة
ههههههههههههههه
مجلس النواب اصدر قانون اخد اكثرية حقوقنا  واداها للمرأة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه      *​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

لووووووووووووووووووووللى
لووووووووووووووووووووووووولى
اخيرا جاوبت يا رجل
حمدلله على السلامةكنت فين


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> لووووووووووووووووووووللى
> لووووووووووووووووووووووووولى
> اخيرا جاوبت يا رجل
> حمدلله على السلامةكنت فين



بجاوب 
وبنفس الوقت انا بالوظيفة 
ههههههههه
يعني فاتح من هناك
اعمل ايه


----------



## سهم الغدر (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> حين الانتهاء من الاجابة
> سوف اعلن لكم عن العضوة الجديدة
> احد*بنات حواء* تييييييى


  منتظرين اهو 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

طبعا اجابات جامدة جدا يا كليموووووو

مش قلتلك يا سمييير 
قدها و قدود

يلا انا منتظرة العضوة 
علشان اعمل الفشااااااااااااااااااار هههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> طبعا اجابات جامدة جدا يا كليموووووو
> 
> مش قلتلك يا سمييير
> قدها و قدود
> ...



ثقة غالية ومن انسانة ردودها رائعة ومعبرة
لا بل مفيدة وبعض الاحيان تكون تكملة للموضوع
اكيد ها تقولي لالالا ومش عارف ايه
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد بجد
اشكرك من كل قلبى 
يا كيموووووووووو
وبجد حقيقى كنت ضيف
تقيل  اوووووووووى
قصد خفيف ورحك حلوة ومرحة
ههههههههههههههه
وعلشانك يا جميل
تخيل مين بقى اللى وقعت تحت ايدى


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> بجد بجد
> اشكرك من كل قلبى
> يا كيموووووووووو
> وبجد حقيقى كنت ضيف
> ...



اظن بنت الكنيسة؟


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> اظن بنت الكنيسة؟


لالالالالالا
عضوة كل شوية تتشكرفيك يا برنس


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ممممممممممممممممم 
يلا بجد\ عايزة اعرف هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مووووووووووكى ​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مووووووووووكى ​


*اجابةمظبوطة*
ليكى ربع جنية تيجبى بية مصاصة
ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اجابةمظبوطة*
> ليكى ربع جنية تيجبى بية مصاصة
> ههههههههههههه


ايه البخل ده انا فى اجابة زى دى مقبلش اقل من عشين جينيه ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> اجابةمظبوطة
> ليكى ربع جنية تيجبى بية مصاصة
> ههههههههههههه



ربع جنيه ايه بس

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا ولاد الايه كدة تعملو فيا العملة دييييييي

على فكرة سا سمييييييييييير ده ظلم 
و انا هشتكيك 
ماكنش العشم يا ابو سمرة 

بقولك ايه انا عايزة اانام هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ايه البخل ده انا فى اجابة زى دى مقبلش اقل من عشين جينيه ​


احمدى ربنا دا انا كنت احنين عليكى يوم ماكنتى بتجاوبى
على اللاسئلة
هههههههههههههههه
*تحياتى عدوالمراة*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> ربع جنيه ايه بس
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


منورة يا قمر فى انتظار الاسئلة يا سمير ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

​


Samir poet قال:


> احمدى ربنا دا انا كنت احنين عليكى يوم ماكنتى بتجاوبى
> على اللاسئلة
> هههههههههههههههه
> *تحياتى عدوالمراة*


الحمد لله انا نفدت منها من زمااااان​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

مش عارف قووول


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> ربع جنيه ايه بس
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


ههههههههه نامى اية
وامال  جو الاكشن اللى عايزةتعملى فى كيلمو
يبقى 
لاخلاص انتى وقعت فى ايد سمورة


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> الحمد لله انا نفدت منها من زمااااان​​​​



ههههههههههه
وانا كمان يوم ماوقعت تحت ايدك
هههههههههههههههه​​​​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> مش عارف قووول


رحب بى موكى فى الاستطافة
حتى ايد* عدو المراة*
سمير الشاعر
هههههههههههههههه
هودا قولك عايز كلام جامد منك
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> رحب بى موكى فى الاستطافة
> حتى ايد* عدو المراة*
> سمير الشاعر
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...



لا حرام دي غلبانة ما تقساش عليها
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> لا حرام دي غلبانة ما تقساش عليها
> هههههههههههههه


حاضر عيونى انت تؤمر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

انا قولت بحب جو الاكشن مش الرعب هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (3 أكتوبر 2012)

> لا حرام دي غلبانة ما تقساش عليها
> هههههههههههههه



ربنا يخليك يا كليموووووووووو للغلابة اللي ذي حالاتي 




> حاضر عيونى انت تؤمر



لييييييييك يووووووووووووووم يا ظالم ​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> لييييييييك يووووووووووووووم يا ظالم ​


*مبتدا كدا
يا موكى اهلا وسهلا بيك معانا
فى كرسى الصراحة حيث لا مكان للضعفاء
بل الشجعان 
فمرحبا بيكى فى جو الاثارة والاكشن والمغامرة 
والغموض  ونقولك اتفضلى
احلى كرسى تقعدى علية 
وعقبال ما اجبلك الاكلة هههههههههههههه





*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انا قولت بحب جو الاكشن مش الرعب هههههههههههههههههههه​


هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 أكتوبر 2012)

> مبتدا كدا
> يا موكى اهلا وسهلا بيك معانا
> فى كرسى الصراحة حيث لا مكان للضعفاء
> بل الشجعان
> ...



مبدئيا الكرسي ده مش عجبني 

انا عايزة كرسي مريح يكون على البحر 
و عايزة عصير تفاح فريش 
علشان اعرف اجاوب على الاسئلة بمزاج ههههههههههههههههه

ماشي يا سمير و لا 
مش عاجبك اختار حد غيري ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

يا عينى عليكى يا موكى قطعت قلبى
حتة حتة وعلشان
هنبدا بكل شوية على خمس اسئلة


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> مبدئيا الكرسي ده مش عجبني
> 
> انا عايزة كرسي مريح يكون على البحر
> و عايزة عصير تفاح فريش
> ...


حقك يا موكى صح كدا ​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> مبدئيا الكرسي ده مش عجبني
> 
> انا عايزة كرسي مريح يكون على البحر
> و عايزة عصير تفاح فريش
> ...


لالالالا عاجبنى 
ويارب القى الصنف دا
هههههههههههههه
اولامرحبا بيكى فى الاستطافة تحبى
تقولى ايةفى سمورة صاحب الموضوع
قبل بداالاسئلة


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*مبديا بما انو  لايخالف شرع الموضوع
فلامجال للهروب





ثانيا اتفضلى اشربى العصير وروقى كدا




ثالثا وادى صورتك على البحر
كم طلبتى بسالمرة دى مع حبيبك
الزوج المستقبلى
هههههههههههههههههههههه





*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 أكتوبر 2012)

سموووووووورة شخصية طيبة اووووووووي 
انا ماعرفهوش معرفة شخصية 
هي تعاملات من خلال المنتدى بس 

بس هو شخصية لذيذة و دمه خفيف بيحب الضحك 
و بيحب يساعد الناس
و بيحب يعمل علاقات حلوة 

و ساعات بيكون مفتري شوية ههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يعوضك ياا ابو سمرة ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 أكتوبر 2012)

> ثالثا وادى صورتك على البحر
> كم طلبتى بسالمرة دى مع حبيبك
> الزوج المستقبلى
> هههههههههههههههههههههه



​ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشي يا عم مقبولة منك 

يلا استعد و اكتب الاسئلة 
قبل ما العصير يخلص


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> سموووووووورة شخصية طيبة اووووووووي
> انا ماعرفهوش معرفة شخصية
> هي تعاملات من خلال المنتدى بس
> *ربنا يخليكى يا موكى
> ...


ويعوضك يا مرمومة هههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*1. كم مره حبيت فى حياتك؟




 2.كم مره خنت حبيبتك؟





 3.ماذا تعرف عن الحب الحقيقى؟




 4.ماذا يكون موقفك فى شخص خدعك ولكنه رجع واعتزر هل تثق فيه مره تانيه؟




 5.هل يمكنك الوثوق بشخص عرفته لفتره طويله ولو كان من النت؟*​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> ​





​


----------



## سهم الغدر (4 أكتوبر 2012)

متابعة ...


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> متابعة ...


*متابعتك شرف كبير ليا شخصيةالرب يباركك
تحياتى عدو المراة *
*سمير الشاعر*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *1. كم مره حبيت فى حياتك؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ممكن اعرفه من النت و بعد كدة تطور العلاقة لعلاقة شخصية لكن لا يمكن اثق في حد من مجرد كلام على النت 
لازم اعاشره اعرفه و اكلمه 
اذا كنت بتخدع في ناس بشوفها كل يوم قصادي مش هتخدع في حد بكلمه من خلال شاشة و شوية كلمات 
اكيد طبعا مش هثق في حد من مجرد تعارف على النت​





يارب اكون جاوبت صح 
علشان نفسي اطلع بمجموع حلووووووووووووووووو
مستنية بقية الاسئلة يا ابو سمرة 

علشان عايزة اخلص منهم على خيييييييييييييييير​


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> سموووووووورة شخصية طيبة اووووووووي
> انا ماعرفهوش معرفة شخصية
> هي تعاملات من خلال المنتدى بس
> 
> ...



بصي على العشرة الطويلة بيمشي الحال
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> ممكن اعرفه من النت و بعد كدة تطور العلاقة لعلاقة شخصية لكن لا يمكن اثق في حد من مجرد كلام على النت
> لازم اعاشره اعرفه و اكلمه
> اذا كنت بتخدع في ناس بشوفها كل يوم قصادي مش هتخدع في حد بكلمه من خلال شاشة و شوية كلمات
> اكيد طبعا مش هثق في حد من مجرد تعارف على النت​
> ...


اقشطةبالمانجة
وجميع الفواكهة
عينى نارات مثالك فى ردود
يا خوفى كمان من عيونك
اقشطةيا برنس من اولها 
اجابات تخترق القلوب وتحيار العقول:new8:


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> بصي على العشرة الطويلة بيمشي الحال
> هههههههههههههه


موكى اوعى تسمعى كلامو
دا عاوز يخليكى تضربينى :act23::act23:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 أكتوبر 2012)

> بصي على العشرة الطويلة بيمشي الحال
> هههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه على رايكك يا كليمو ​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه على رايكك يا كليمو ​


ما بلاش بدل ما اخش على الانتقام
خلى الواحد  هادى وراسى
تحياتى عدو المراة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 أكتوبر 2012)

> ما بلاش بدل ما اخش على الانتقام
> خلى الواحد هادى وراسى
> تحياتى عدو المراة



لا لا لا خليك كدة انت كدة كويس هههههههههههههههههههههه

ماتنساش ذي ماقالك كليمو 
انا غلبانة جدا​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> لا لا لا خليك كدة انت كدة كويس هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ماتنساش ذي ماقالك كليمو
> *انا غلبانة جدا*​


*اة اة طبعن وعلى قد نياتك:new8::new8:*
*وطيبة اوووووووووووووووووووووى*
*اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*
*اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اتفضلى الاسئلة*


* 6.ما معنى ان تكون عاشق وما هى تصرفاتك اذا كنت تحب حب حقيقى؟*



* 7.من اقرب الناس لك؟*


* 8.من اقرب الناس لك؟*




* 9.هل ستتعامل مع ابنائك كما يعاملك والدك ووالدتك؟ولو كان هناك تغير فما هو؟*





* 10.ماذا تعنى لك الام؟*
​


----------



## سهم الغدر (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *متابعتك شرف كبير ليا شخصيةالرب يباركك*
> *تحياتى عدو المراة *
> *سمير الشاعر*


 اية عدو المرأة دة هو جر شكل وخلاص
ابعد عن حواء احسن بدل م تخليك تحجز لنفسك بنفسك
ف العباسية ( :ura1::budo::bud
طبعا فاهمنى ههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> اية عدو المرأة دة هو جر شكل وخلاص
> ابعد عن حواء احسن بدل م تخليك تحجز لنفسك بنفسك
> ف العباسية ( :ura1::budo::bud
> طبعا فاهمنى ههههههههههه


انتى هتقوليلى
مااهو المثل بيقول
اسئل مجرب ولا تسل طيب 
ويا اما دوقت الويل من المراة
وبقت شاعر حزين اطلق احزانى الى البحار
واجلس امامها واعزف بالموسيقى:mus25:
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سهم الغدر (4 أكتوبر 2012)

ماشى ياسمير يعنى خلاص عقلما ورسينا كدة 
ونمشى جمب الحيط ومنخبطش ف الحلل جامد 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> ماشى ياسمير يعنى خلاص عقلما ورسينا كدة
> ونمشى جمب الحيط ومنخبطش ف الحلل جامد
> ههههههههههههههههه


ههههههههه
اسمك المستعار واضح
من كلامك
هههههههههه
دا مين اللى كنتى بتحبى فية وسابك
هذا لا يستحقك انولاليس بى عاشق ولهان
هههههههههههههه
هههههههههههه
فاهمنى


----------



## سهم الغدر (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههه
> اسمك المستعار واضح
> من كلامك
> هههههههههه
> ...


  لا والنبى م فهمتك تقصد اية وضح ييا سميرررر


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اة اة طبعن وعلى قد نياتك:new8::new8:*
> *وطيبة اوووووووووووووووووووووى*
> *اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*
> *اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*
> ...




يارب اكون جاوبت كويس كمان المرة دي 

عقبال بقية الاسئلة​


----------



## سهم الغدر (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اة اة طبعن وعلى قد نياتك:new8::new8:*
> *وطيبة اوووووووووووووووووووووى*
> *اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*
> *اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى*
> ...


 مش ملاحظ حاجة غريبة ف سؤالين 7 و8 يا سمير 
لا حول العالم ياااااارب


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> يارب اكون جاوبت كويس كمان المرة دي
> 
> عقبال بقية الاسئلة​


يا ادى النيلة 
على راى المثل اللى بيقول
عك عك ربك يفوقك
ههههههههههه
على فكرة سؤال رقم 7
لم يتم الاجابة عنو بعد
مصصحلحلك ومخمخلك يا بنتى
كويس وحقيقى بجدااااااا 
انتى تستحقى تبقى
صاحبة الموضوع مش انا
بجدااااااااااا اجاباتك كلها رووووووووووعة
وكلام مظبوط


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> مش ملاحظ حاجة غريبة ف سؤالين 7 و8 يا سمير
> لا حول العالم ياااااارب


هههههههههههههههههههه
:smile01:smile01 اعمال انا بقى
واحدة بهزرمعاها:ura1::ura1::ura1:
والتانى بطلع عينها فى الاسئلة:budo:
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 أكتوبر 2012)

> ا بنتى
> كويس وحقيقى بجدااااااا
> انتى تستحقى تبقى
> صاحبة الموضوع مش انا
> ...



ده من زوقك بس يا سميييييييييير 
 موضوعك هو اللي جميل و اسألتك حلوة
و انا اجاباتي هنا في الموضوع اقل اجابات في اخواتي الاعضاء
ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> لا والنبى م فهمتك تقصد اية وضح ييا سميرررر


تقدرى تقوليلى اختاارتى اسمك المستعار دا لية
جايز يكون فى حد فى حياتك كنتى
بتحبى وسابك ومشى  :smile01:smile01


moky قال:


> ده من زوقك بس يا سميييييييييير
> موضوعك هو اللي جميل و اسألتك حلوة
> و انا اجاباتي هنا في الموضوع اقل اجابات في اخواتي الاعضاء
> ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


لالالا يا مرمومة 
بجد اجابات مظبوطوكلام
جميل ومقنع فعلان
وفعلان انتى بنت يسوع المسيح ربنا
يخليكى لينا ميحرمناش منك ابدا


----------



## سهم الغدر (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> :smile01:smile01 اعمال انا بقى
> واحدة بهزرمعاها:ura1::ura1::ura1:
> والتانى بطلع عينها فى الاسئلة:budo:
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


 
علشان تعرف بس انك مش كد حواء :giveup:
هههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا معاك


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

موكى هذا السؤال تعويض
عن السؤال رقم 8
او 7 

*ماذا يعنى لك الاب؟*


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> علشان تعرف بس انك مش كد حواء :giveup:
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا معاك


هجيلك يوم قريب
وهطلع عيونك هنا :gun::gun:
هههههههههههههه
حقيقى منورة اختى الحبيبة


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 أكتوبر 2012)

> الالا يا مرمومة
> بجد اجابات مظبوطوكلام
> جميل ومقنع فعلان
> وفعلان انتى بنت يسوع المسيح ربنا
> يخليكى لينا ميحرمناش منك ابدا



مرسي يا سمير ده من زوقك بس صدقني​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> مرسي يا سمير ده من زوقك بس صدقني​


موكى هذا السؤال تعويض
عن السؤال رقم 8
او 7 

*ماذا يعنى لك الاب؟*


----------



## سهم الغدر (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> تقدرى تقوليلى اختاارتى اسمك المستعار دا لية
> جايز يكون فى حد فى حياتك كنتى
> بتحبى وسابك ومشى  :smile01:smile01


 
لا وغلاوتك يا سمير دة لاصقة يبانى 
يعنى مش بيمشى بسهوووولة هههههههههه
ولو ركزت ف الاسم هتعرف العيب ف مين يا سمير
ومين اللى غدر بمين ومين اللى ساب مين:act23:
وكفاية كدة ل موكى تبلغ عنى واترفد فيها كمل معاها الحوار


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> موكى هذا السؤال تعويض
> عن السؤال رقم 8
> او 7
> 
> ...




انا جاوبت اهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

يارب خلصني من اللقاء ده على خيييييييييييييير ههههههههههههه​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 أكتوبر 2012)

> ا وغلاوتك يا سمير دة لاصقة يبانى
> يعنى مش بيمشى بسهوووولة هههههههههه
> ولو ركزت ف الاسم هتعرف العيب ف مين يا سمير
> ومين اللى غدر بمين ومين اللى ساب مين
> وكفاية كدة ل موكى تبلغ عنى واترفد فيها كمل معاها الحوار



انا اقدر يا حببتي 
ده انتي ترغي براحتك 
 تطلعي عين سميييييير براحتك برده 

انا مبسوطة جدا من مشاركاتك يا قمر

ربنا يباركك حببتي
​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> لا وغلاوتك يا سمير دة *لاصقة يبان**ى
> اللى بتيجب امراض دى
> * يعنى مش بيمشى بسهوووولة هههههههههه
> *ربنا على المفترى قادر*
> ...


لالالالالالالا
موكى مش كداخالص
هى موافقة :new8::new8:


----------



## سهم الغدر (4 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انا اقدر يا حببتي
> ده انتي ترغي براحتك
> تطلعي عين سميييييير براحتك برده ​
> انا مبسوطة جدا من مشاركاتك يا قمر​
> ربنا يباركك حببتي​


 ميرسى غاليتى 
انا بهزر على فكرة 
وسمير دة طيب خالص واسئلتة لذيذة 
هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

يالهو يالهوى
رابع او خامس بنت تقولى
انى طيب ولذيذ
داانا محظوظ النهاردة
موكى لاتقلقى انا بختصار فى الاسئلة
علشان تجاوبى  بسرعة
مش تزهقى منى
وبين وسط الاسئلة بيبقى بينا هزار فرفشة مش نكدا
علشان انتى اختى الكبيرة
بجدا بجداااااااااااا


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> ميرسى غاليتى
> انا بهزر على فكرة
> *وسمير دة طيب خالص واسئلتة لذيذة *​ هههههههه


ربنا يخليكى ويحافظ عليكى ويحميكى من
كل  شر وشبة شر
بشفاعة جميع مصاف القديسين
والشهداء والمعترفين وكل من سلك فى طريق
رب المجد يسوع المسيح


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 أكتوبر 2012)

> يالهو يالهوى
> رابع او خامس بنت تقولى
> انى طيب ولذيذ
> داانا محظوظ النهاردة
> ...



مرسي يا سميييييييير بجد 

و كدة كويس علشان اعرف اجاوب براحتيييييي هههههههههههه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## سهم الغدر (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ربنا يخليكى ويحافظ عليكى ويحميكى من
> كل  شر وشبة شر
> بشفاعة جميع مصاف القديسين
> والشهداء والمعترفين وكل من سلك فى طريق
> رب المجد يسوع المسيح


 
اميييييييييييييييييين


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> مرسي يا سميييييييير بجد
> 
> و كدة كويس علشان اعرف اجاوب براحتيييييي هههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


تمام كدا يا جميل
جارى احضار خمس اخرة
ومعلش تقلت عليكى متاسف


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (4 أكتوبر 2012)

> تمام كدا يا جميل
> جارى احضار خمس اخرة
> ومعلش تقلت عليكى متاسف



لا ماتقولش كدة اسالتك حلوةةةةةةة يا سمير بجد​


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> لا ماتقولش كدة اسالتك حلوةةةةةةة يا سمير بجد​


*انا مكنتش راضى انزلهم كلهم مرة
واحدة لانكتبقى مخنوق بسببى فحبيبت
انزلك شوية شوية وعلشان تجاوبى  بسرعة عليهم


 11-ايه اكتر حاجة فرحان انك عملتها فى حياتك؟

 12-هو انت ممكن لو ليك صاحب مش بتحبه شويه و شوفته ماشي ممكن تعمل نفسك مش شايفه و تودى وشك الناحيه التانيه و لا تسلم و خلاص

 13-هل فى اى حاجه انت كان نفسك تعملها و معملتهاش بارادتك و ندمت ان انت معملتهاش ولو فى ممكن تقول ايه هي؟

 14-ايه هو اكتر موقف اثر فيك وخلاك تعيد حسباتك من تانى وخلاك للاحسن؟

 15-احكلينا اكتر موقف محرج فى حياتك؟
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 أكتوبر 2012)

منووووورة ياموكي كرسي الاعتراف ياقمممممره

وخف تعوم عليها ياسمووووووورة 

فاااهمني ولا ااااااااااااااايه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (4 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> منووووورة ياموكي كرسي الاعتراف ياقمممممره
> 
> وخف تعوم عليها ياسمووووووورة
> 
> فاااهمني ولا ااااااااااااااايه ؟؟؟؟


والله انا شايلها فى عينيا الاتنين
مش محتاج توصية 
هههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

منوووره حببتي موكي التدبيسه
وبراحه ياسموره 
دي تبعنا هههههههه
​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> يارب اكون جاوبت كويس كمان المرة دي
> 
> عقبال بقية الاسئلة​



انت عملتي قصيدة هنا مش رد
شي رائع


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا مكنتش راضى انزلهم كلهم مرة
> واحدة لانكتبقى مخنوق بسببى فحبيبت
> انزلك شوية شوية وعلشان تجاوبى  بسرعة عليهم
> 
> ...




معلش اتأخرت المرة دي في الرد يا سمير

مستنية بقية الاسئلة الجميلة بتاعتك دي يا جميييييل​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

> منوووره حببتي موكي التدبيسه
> وبراحه ياسموره
> دي تبعنا هههههههه




حببتي حببتي حببتي 

ربنا يخليكي للغلابة يا رب يارب يارب

بس ده نورك انتي يا قمر​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (5 أكتوبر 2012)

> انت عملتي قصيدة هنا مش رد
> شي رائع



متشكرة جدا يا كليمو 
بس انا اجي ايه جنب بقية الاعضاء 
و انت منهم 
بجد انا اقل واحدة 
مرسي على كلامك 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> متشكرة جدا يا كليمو
> بس انا اجي ايه جنب بقية الاعضاء
> و انت منهم
> بجد انا اقل واحدة
> ...


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> منوووره حببتي موكي التدبيسه
> وبراحه ياسموره
> دي تبعنا هههههههه
> ​


حاضر من عيونى
لااااثلثى
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> انت عملتي قصيدة هنا مش رد
> شي رائع


طبعن طبعن
عندك حق


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> معلش اتأخرت المرة دي في الرد يا سمير
> 
> مستنية بقية الاسئلة الجميلة بتاعتك دي يا جميييييل​


امممم لاولايهمك
حاضر من عيونى
ويارب تكون عجبتك اسئلتى
هههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*منوره ياموكي 
وخلاص هانت فاضل 35 سؤال بسسسسس 
يعني كلام فاضي:smil12::smil12::smile01
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *منوره ياموكي
> وخلاص هانت فاضل 35 سؤال بسسسسس
> يعني كلام فاضي:smil12::smil12::smile01
> *


*هههههههههههه*
*ملحوظة *
*هما 34 منهم سؤال كان متكرر*
*رقم 7 وا8 *
*ههههههههههههه*
*يبقوفاضل 34سؤال*
*ركزى يا بنوتة*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *ملحوظة *
> *هما 34 منهم سؤال كان متكرر*
> *رقم 7 وا8 *
> ...


هههههههههه
طيب الحمد لله اهم نقصوا سؤال بحالو ياموكي:t33:
ماشي ياسمورة ركزت اهوو بس متزقش :ranting:


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه
> طيب الحمد لله اهم نقصوا سؤال بحالو ياموكي:t33:
> ماشي ياسمورة ركزت اهوو بس متزقش :ranting:


هههههههههههههههه
والله يا حج انت مش لقيك حل
انت بنسبالى لغز محيررررررررر
زى النسوان لغزمحير
اهوانتى لغز محير زيهم
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> والله يا حج انت مش لقيك حل
> انت بنسبالى لغز محيررررررررر
> زى النسوان لغزمحير
> ...


ليه بسسسسسسسسسسسسس
ده انا كتاب مفتوح وربنا :yaka:


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ليه بسسسسسسسسسسسسس
> ده انا كتاب مفتوح وربنا :yaka:


اة انتى هتقوليلى 
لدرجةالواحد من كتر القريئة
عيونو وجعتو   
هههههههههههههههه
ليكى فرصةتانية اقع تحت ايدكم ارتحتى كداااااااااا
كدااااااااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههه
انتقم فهمتى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اة انتى هتقوليلى
> لدرجةالواحد من كتر القريئة
> عيونو وجعتو
> هههههههههههههههه
> ...


لا سلامه عيونك ياخويا . انت بتتريق:ranting::ranting:

*لولولللللي فرصه تانيه
دي هتبقي احلي فرصه
انا هلم البنات ونعمل عليك احلي بارتي بلاسئله :t33::new4:

وعلي رائ البت اللي في الاعلان :
وانت فاكر نفسك كبرت علينا ولا ايه يااموووووووور 
هههههههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا سلامه عيونك ياخويا . انت بتتريق:ranting::ranting:
> *الله يا سلامك يا جميل*
> *لولولللللي فرصه تانيه
> دي هتبقي احلي فرصه
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
اقشطة يا كبير هو دا الكلام  المظبوط
حقك ومن حقك مع عرض ثلاثة ايام ثلاثة
مع شرط فرفشةبين كل اسئلة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> اقشطة يا كبير هو دا الكلام  المظبوط
> حقك ومن حقك مع عرض ثلاثة ايام ثلاثة
> مع شرط فرفشةبين كل اسئلة
> ههههههههههههههههه



لا متاخفش اقع بس انت تحت ايدينا
واحنا هنعمل فرفشه ونعشنه وفشفشه كمان لو حبيت:smil12:


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا متاخفش اقع بس انت تحت ايدينا
> واحنا هنعمل فرفشه ونعشنه وفشفشه كمان لو حبيت:smil12:


انتى يا بنتى وبعدين فيكى :ranting::ranting:
هفضل اشد فى شعرى لحد امتى 
بسببك :ranting::ranting::ranting: 
كدا عبقى اقرع ومش هتجوز
على رايو طيب اتجوز  ازاى
هههههههههههه
اممممممممممممم
لالا فى لا اى وقت تقولى كد اكفاية يا سمورة
سعتها هقع وياررررررررب اقوم من الوقعة
هههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> انتى يا بنتى وبعدين فيكى :ranting::ranting:
> هفضل اشد فى شعرى لحد امتى
> بسببك :ranting::ranting::ranting:
> كدا عبقى اقرع ومش هتجوز
> ...



ياسيدي الراجل مش بس  بشعرتو
الراجل براعيتو لبيته واسرتو :t33::t33:

*لا انت لما يجيلك مزاج تقع اقع 
بس من ناحيه انك ممكن تقوم من الوقعه ولا لاء
دي حاجه في علم الغيب بقي :t16::t16:
*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياسيدي الراجل مش بس  بشعرتو
> الراجل براعيتو لبيته واسرتو :t33::t33:
> *يا صبر ايوب دا على كدا الواحد يعيش كدا ارحم
> ههههههههههههه*
> ...


هههههههههههههههه
دا كدا حبسى ونمعة الكويل 
خيكى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> دا كدا حبسى ونمعة الكويل
> خيكى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


*ايه ده انجليزي ده يامورسي هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايه ده انجليزي ده يامورسي هههههههههههههههههههه*


لاععععععععععع
عنجرنى 
يا خيتى 
خية خشى يا خيتى:ranting::ranting:
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (5 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايه ده انجليزي ده يامورسي هههههههههههههههههههه*






​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 أكتوبر 2012)

لم ارى اى اسئلة او انا مش فاهم


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لم ارى اى اسئلة او انا مش فاهم


ارجع للصفحةللخلف 
وانت تعرف يا استاذى
وبشكرك بجد على التقييم
وردك الجميل


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*
** 16-بتحب الصراحه و لو على حساب الناس ؟*

* 17-بيقولوا : { العين تعشق قبل القلب } ايه رايك ؟*

* 18-بلد نفسك تزورها ؟؟*

* 19-احلم حلم واحد ؟؟*

* 20-اكتر شىء بيجرحك وبيديقك ؟*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *
> ** 16-بتحب الصراحه و لو على حساب الناس ؟*
> 
> 
> ...




الحمدلله 

قربت اخلص يا سمييييييييييييييير 

يارب انجح بقى و اجيب مجموع​


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

حقيقى اجابتك جميلة اوووووووووووى
تحفة لالااطمنى انتى نجحتى
قبل ما تدخلى الامتحان دا
ههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 أكتوبر 2012)

> حقيقى اجابتك جميلة اوووووووووووى
> تحفة لالااطمنى انتى نجحتى
> قبل ما تدخلى الامتحان دا
> ههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا دي تبقى رشوة ههههههههههه

مرسيه يا سميييييييير 
ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لا دي تبقى رشوة ههههههههههه
> 
> ...


ولا رشوة ولا يحزنون
اجابتك ديما بتيجى فى الجون
اجباتك خلتنى زى الميت المطعون
هههههههههههههههههه
بدليل شوفى كداااااااااااااا
فيلم رعب


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*
** 21-لو ماشي فى مكان لوحدك هتفكر فى ايه ؟*

* 22-لو مسافر رحله هتاخد مين معاك ؟*

* 23-لو معاك 3 رصاصات هتضرب بيهم مين؟*

* 25-مين هو الشخص الارخم من الرخامة فى العالم ده بالنسبة لك؟*

* 26-حد غبى اوى واكتر حاجة تكرهها فى حياتك انك تقعد تفهمه حاجة؟*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 أكتوبر 2012)

*جمــــــــــــــيل ياموكي 
يلا استمرررررررري
ربنا معاكي 
اهي هااااااااااانت 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *جمــــــــــــــيل ياموكي
> يلا استمرررررررري
> ربنا معاكي
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


الحكاية دى فيها ان واخواتها
ربنا يسترها عليا
ويمطلعش اللى فى بالى صحيح
هههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *
> ** 21-لو ماشي فى مكان لوحدك هتفكر فى ايه ؟*
> 
> 
> ...




مرسي يا سميييييييييييير 
على الاسئلة الحلوة 


ربنا يباركك​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*هايل ياموكي
وقطعتي شششوت كبير من الاسئله هانت ياحبيبتي

يلا ياسموووورة انجز ياعم المنجز
*


----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هايل ياموكي
> وقطعتي شششوت كبير من الاسئله هانت ياحبيبتي
> 
> يلا ياسموووورة انجز ياعم المنجز
> *


ههههههههههههه
ليةهى كانت بتلعب كرة قدم وجابت جون
ههههههههههههههههه
امممممممم ليةبرضو شايفينى 
شايفينى شغال فى كهووووووف
امرك عجيب


----------



## Samir poet (7 أكتوبر 2012)

* 27-صاحبك الانتيخ مين؟

 28-واحد من اجدع الناس اللى عرفتهم؟

 29-حد عرفته واتمنيت ان الايام ترجع بيك عشان متعرفوش؟

 30-إيه هى اكبر مشكله حصلتلك فى حياتك وياريت تذكرها لو مش فى احراج يعنى ؟

 31-ممكن تندم على قرار انت اخدته فى حياتك ؟*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*قربت اخلص هيييييييييييييييييييييه*



Samir poet قال:


> * 27-صاحبك الانتيخ مين؟
> 
> 
> بنوتة معايا في الكنيسة​ 28-واحد من اجدع الناس اللى عرفتهم؟
> ...



جمييييييييييييييييييييل يا سمير الاسئلة حلوة 

ربنا معاك يا يعوضك​


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> جمييييييييييييييييييييل يا سمير الاسئلة حلوة
> 
> ربنا معاك يا يعوضك​


وانتى الاجمل وردوك حلوة
امممممممم
هوميناصلا بيسل التانى
هههههههههههه
عالم غريبة والله
ههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*الله عليكي ياموكي وعلي اجاباتك 

وخلاااااااااااص قربتي
بس احب اطنمك ان لسه التقيل جاي ورا هههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *الله عليكي ياموكي وعلي اجاباتك
> 
> وخلاااااااااااص قربتي
> بس احب اطنمك ان لسه التقيل جاي ورا هههههههههه
> *


هتكون  بنسبة صدمة واحمرار الخدود
:ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting: :ranting:
الله يكون فى عونها بقى​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*ههههههههههههه لا متخفش ياسمورة
موكي قدها وقدود

*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه لا متخفش ياسمورة
> موكي قدها وقدود
> 
> *


انتى هتقوليلى لدرجة الدليل القاطع
تجوبلى على خمس اسئلة وتهربى
 وتجيلى بعد يوم اواتنين هورب من
 احمرار الخدود :ranting::ranting::ranting:
يكفى الاسئلة لونها احمر وبخط كبير  









 ههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*بص هي موجوده دلوقتي
نط عليها في رسائل الزوار
وامسكها متلبسه
وهاتها وتعالي ههههههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بص هي موجوده دلوقتي
> نط عليها في رسائل الزوار
> وامسكها متلبسه
> وهاتها وتعالي ههههههههههه
> *


علم وينفذ يا زعيم
ياشاهدة يا موكى علشان
تقولى مين اللى سلطنى عليكى  
اهى بتلكمنى هع هع هع
نيهاااااااااااااا على صاحبة الكلمةدى
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا موكي دي روحي روحي روحي 

ولا ايه ياموكي ؟
*


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا موكي دي روحي روحي روحي
> 
> ولا ايه ياموكي ؟
> *


هع هع
خلاص اعترفتى الانكار مش هفيد
فى شى 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (8 أكتوبر 2012)

> لا موكي دي روحي روحي روحي
> 
> ولا ايه ياموكي ؟




مممممممممممممممممممممممم

على فكرة بقى يا ابو سمرة 

انت مش ممكن تفرقنا عن بعض ابدا ههههههههههههههههههههه

*واثقة فيك يارب *

دي عشرة من ايام الجيزة هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> مممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> على فكرة بقى يا ابو سمرة
> 
> ...


اهو قولتش حاجه انا هههههههههههههههههههههه
يخليكي ليا ياعمري انا

يلا اطلع منها انت ياسمورة من غير مطرود خخخخخخخ:t33::t33:


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> مممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> على فكرة بقى يا ابو سمرة
> 
> ...


هههههههههههه
طيب انتى بقى جنيتى على نفسك منى 
استلقى وعدكمنى
انتقاااااااااااااام
انتقااااااااااااام
:spor22:تحياتى عدو المراة:spor22:​


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اهو قولتش حاجه انا هههههههههههههههههههههه
> يخليكي ليا ياعمري انا
> 
> يلا اطلع منها انت ياسمورة من غير مطرود خخخخخخخ:t33::t33:


مين يا جدعان الست اللى بتتكلموهى نائمى دى 
الحقوا شكلها هتمسك فى زمارة رقبتى 
والدليل شخيرها   (   خخخخخخخخخخخ   )
هع هع هع
ولو دا انا عدو المراة اللدود
​


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

* 32-ايه اكتر موقف موتك من الضحك وكل لما تفتكره تضحك ؟

 33-ايـــــــــــه البـــــــــلد اللى انت نفــــــسك تسافر ليـــــــها وايـــــــــه السبب ؟

 34-ايـــــــــــــــه الحــــــــــاجة اللى كان نفــــــسك تحققها ومـــا تحققتش ؟

 35- اكتر شي بتحبوووووو في البنت؟؟

 36-خسرت صديق عزيز عليك أو أى إنسان مش لازم صديق يعنى علشان مش تتحجج  وتقول انتى قولتى صديق ؟إيه بقا كان السبب؟وهل حسيت بعد كده انك انت اللى  غلطت فى حقه وندمت؟

 37-موقف أبكاك بشده ؟

 38-ايه اكتر حاجة بتنرفزك ؟

 39-انت برج ايه ...؟؟

 40-هل حصل مره انك حاول تكلمى ولد من باب اعجابك بية ... ولامؤاخذه يعني في الكلمه *_ ^ نفضت ؟؟؟

 41- ماذا تمثل لك الكلمات الاتيه ...
 خيانه
 لقاء
 بنت
 عصفوره


*​


----------



## Samir poet (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*
** 42-ايهم تفضل؟ولماذا؟
 *البنت الغيورة
 *البنت الرخمة

 *البنت الروشة اللى مقضياها
 *البنت الهادية
 *البنت الجدعة


 43-ايهما تفضل برضه؟ولماذا؟
 *الواد الغتت
 *الواد الغبى
 *الواد الهادى
 *الواد الروش
 *الواد الجدع
 *الواد اللى سرحان فى ملكوت ربنا على طول ومش معاكو خالص






 44-صح ام خطأ فى وجهة نظرك
 1-القرد فى عين امه غزال
 2-الواد بيحب البنت التقيلة
 3-يوم ليك ويوم عليك
 4-الحب اعمى
 5-ضرب الحبيب زى اكل البطيخ
 6- وقوع البلا ولا انتظاره


 45-ماذا تفعل لو حصل لك موقف من المواقف الاتية
 1- واحدة جت قالتلك بحبك
 2- واحد جه قالك انت بنى ادم رخم اوى(معلش فى الكلمة يا باشا)
 3-انت وصاحبك حبيتو نفس الواحدة
 4-واحدة كانت مجرد صاحبة ليك بس هى افتكرتك بتحبها وانت عرفت كده


 46-اكمل باللى انت عايزه
 1-..................ما اصعب ان
 2-..................اسهل ما فى الحياة
 3-.................اجمل ما فى حياتك
 4-.................انت اجدع واحد عرفته يا
 5-................ياريت الايام ترجع عشان اصلح غلطى فى
 6-................وحشتنى يا
 7-................نفسك تكون
 8- .............اوحش صدفة فى حياتك كانت


 47-ماهو؟؟
 *حلمك الضايع
 *الجزء المفقود من حياتك
 *اليوم اللى اتمنيت انه مجاش
 الشئ اللى بتحبه فى صاحبك*

47-ماهو؟؟
*حلمك الضايع
*الجزء المفقود من حياتك
*اليوم اللى اتمنيت انه مجاش
الشئ اللى بتحبه فى صاحبك*

48-كام مرة ندمت على كلمة قولتلها؟

49-ايه الكلمة اللى انت ندمان انك مقولتهاش؟

50-امتى بيبأه نفسك الناس يسبوك لوحدك حبة؟* 
*




*​


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2012)

سوف ننتظر رد اختناموكى
لحد يوم الاحد القادم لعلى وعسى سبب غيابها
يكون خير 
وان لم تعاود سوفنختار عضوة مكانها
لى تحلم حلها 
تحياتى سمير الشاعر
عدو المراءة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> سوف ننتظر رد اختناموكى
> لحد يوم الاحد القادم لعلى وعسى سبب غيابها
> يكون خير
> وان لم تعاود سوفنختار عضوة مكانها
> ...


ياااااااااارب يكون سبب الغياب خير يااااارب
وانا نتظره معاك الاجابات ياسموووووووورة:hlp:


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياااااااااارب يكون سبب الغياب خير يااااارب
> وانا نتظره معاك الاجابات ياسموووووووورة:hlp:


هههههه
شكلى هدبسك مكانها


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههه
> شكلى هدبسك مكانها


*هههههههههههههههههههههه
انسي ده بعينك:smil8: :hlp:
*


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> انسي ده بعينك:smil8: :hlp:
> *


نعم صحيح ولقد امرت عينيا الاثنتين
بى اصدار امرا هام 
الى هاتين اليدين 
الذى اكتب بيهم
االان ولقد جاء فى البيان التالى
ان لماتعدموكى المتدبيسة المتغيبة
فسوف تقوم اليدين بتدبيس
الاخت واثقة فيك يارب والانتقام منها
اشر انتقام 
الدليل والبرهان على ذلك
لقد  قامت الاخت واثقة فيك يارب
بمشاركة وجاءنص المشاركة 
انسى دا بيعينك
وهذا برهان على التحدى
ونحن الموافقون
الى الاعدام ان شالله
وجزاكم خيرا 
وصدق الله العظيم
وحبسى والعمةخيكى يا اختنا
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> نعم صحيح ولقد امرت عينيا الاثنتين
> بى اصدار امرا هام
> الى هاتين اليدين
> الذى اكتب بيهم
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ورفعت الجلسه هههههههه
ايه يابني حسستني اني في محكمه
بس بجد ضحكتني

واحب اقولك 


بعييييييييييييينك برضو هههههههههه:hlp:
*


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2012)

اذا سوف نتكل على الله
والله الموافق المستعين
اعدام انشا الله
سوف يتخذ هذا القرار
يوم الاحد القادم
رفعة الجلسة


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اذا سوف نتكل على الله
> والله الموافق المستعين
> اعدام انشا الله
> سوف يتخذ هذا القرار
> ...


*بررررئ يااااااااااااابيه:94:*


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2012)

المقولة بتقول
يا مافى السجن مظاليم
وعلشانك  احم احم 
فاهمينى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> المقولة بتقول
> يا مافى السجن مظاليم
> وعلشانك  احم احم
> فاهمينى


*مين الغوبي اللي قالك اني بفهم اصلللا ههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (14 أكتوبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مسرو يجيلك وياللى فى بالى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أكتوبر 2012)

اممممممممممممممم

انا جييييييييييييت 
سوري بجد 
النت عندي كان فاصل سمحوني بقى 

ابو سمرة اديني لحد بكرة كدة فرصة اجاوب على الاسئلة لحسن انا هلكانة انهاردة 

مش عارفة اصلا اللي انا بكتبو ده عربي و لا هيروغليفي​


----------



## Samir poet (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*هههههههههه
هههههههههههه
لا عربى
هههههههههه
لالالالالالالا
ولايهمك
انامعاكى لحد يوم الاحد
اللى جاى  يعنى قدامك كمان
اسبوع
هههههههههههه
*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*يااااااااااااارب ساعدني*



Samir poet قال:


> * 32-ايه اكتر موقف موتك من الضحك وكل لما تفتكره تضحك ؟
> 
> 
> ك​كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير جدا
> ...



ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم

يارب اكون جاوبت كويس و هاجي اخلص اخر جزء بس اريح شوية 

تعبت 

منه لله اللي كان السبب

الكلام ليك يا جار​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 أكتوبر 2012)

اجاباتك كلها جميلة يا موكى واسلوبك حلو اوووووووووى والكلام طالع من القلب 
منتظرة باقى الاجابات ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 أكتوبر 2012)

*ياموووووووووووووووووووووووكي ياجاااااااااااااااامد
ايووووون ايه
افحمتيه يابنتي بأجاباتك

بس يلا هانت فاضل حوالي 9 اسئله ^^
*


----------



## Samir poet (16 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياموووووووووووووووووووووووكي ياجاااااااااااااااامد
> ايووووون ايه
> افحمتيه يابنتي بأجاباتك
> 
> ...


هع هع هع
والله با واد يا سمورة
اصطد عصفورة وبقت تطلع عيونها
يعنى عليكى يا موكى منى
هههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (17 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## SECRET ANGEL (18 أكتوبر 2012)

*هخلص هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*




Samir poet قال:


> *
> ** 42-ايهم تفضل؟ولماذا؟
> 
> اتفضل​ *البنت الغيورة​​​
> ...





Samir poet قال:


> *
> 
> اجمل ما في حياتي
> امي
> ...





اخييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرا خلصت بسلام 

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب 
اكون نجحت 
وجبت درجات كويسة
رغم ان الامتحان كان صعب حبتين​[/SIZE]


----------



## Samir poet (26 أكتوبر 2012)

حقيقى اجابتك جميلة
اووووووووووى
وكا العادة متالقة
بجد ومتالقة فى سماءالتسوق
هههههههههههههههه
وجارى اعلان عضوجديد
بعد قليل


----------



## Samir poet (26 أكتوبر 2012)

معانا النهارد عضو
ادم
حقيقى انسان كلة زوق
وحكمة 
انسان بيجزبنى شخصية 
واعجابى بشخصيتةوطريقتة كلامو
معايا ومعاكم
استازى الغالى
*girgis2*

*منورةالكرسى يا ريس دا انت*
*هتتطقع منى*

ههههههههههههههههههه
هظبطك
هههههههههه


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 أكتوبر 2012)

*يا اهلا يا اهلا 

منور يا جرجس و متابعة جدا طبعا *


----------



## Samir poet (26 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يا اهلا يا اهلا
> 
> منور يا جرجس و متابعة جدا طبعا *


*لا تقلقى دا هيتقطع منى
من ايام الشكولاتة
ههههههههههه:love45:*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (26 أكتوبر 2012)

منور اكيييييييييييييييد جرجس  للتدبيسه دي ههه
وربنا معاك بقا 
​


----------



## Samir poet (27 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> منور اكيييييييييييييييد جرجس  للتدبيسه دي ههه
> وربنا معاك بقا
> ​


جارى اختيار عضو اخر غير استاز جرجس
لانةمشغول


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (27 أكتوبر 2012)

ياخسااااااره......​


----------



## Samir poet (27 أكتوبر 2012)

جدعااااااااان رشحولنا عضو جديد
ولد


----------



## النهيسى (27 أكتوبر 2012)

متابع


----------



## elamer1000 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*متابع

+++
*​


----------



## سهم الغدر (27 أكتوبر 2012)

نرشحك انت يا سمير هههه
اية رايك؟


----------



## Samir poet (27 أكتوبر 2012)

سهم الغدر قال:


> نرشحك انت يا سمير هههه
> اية رايك؟


اناموافق
معنديش اى اعتراض


----------



## Samir poet (28 أكتوبر 2012)

مستعد لى اسئلتكم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*ياحلاوة ياجودعااااااان
طيب اصبر عليا ياسمووووووورة
هحضرلك لستة اسئله واجيييييييلك

انت اللي جبتوا لنفسويتك بقي
*


----------



## Samir poet (28 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ياحلاوة ياجودعااااااان
> طيب اصبر عليا ياسمووووووورة
> هحضرلك لستة اسئله واجيييييييلك
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههه
يا ساتر يارب انتى
تانى
افرجها يارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*مساائو ياسمووووووورة
اتفضل ياباشاااا
*
من الشخص الذي تتمنى ان ترى دمعته؟

اذا اعطيتك ساعة مع من تتمنى ان تقضيها؟

هل يحق للرجل ضرب المرأة لاي سبب كان؟

هل تفضل الزواج بحب ام بدون حب؟

هل بكاؤك تعتبره عيب ؟وما الذي يبكيك؟

ماذا تفعل اذا اكتشفت ان اختك تحب؟

ما الفرق بين خيانة المرأة وخيانه الرجل؟

لو فتاة تحبك واعلنت لك عن حبها ماذا تفعل؟

هل تهتم بماضي الطرف الاخر؟

من من اعضاء المنتدي تتمنى ان تجمعك الايام به ولو دقيقة؟


هل تحب ان يشاركك حبيبك بكل شيء؟


*جاوب دول وليا عودة
ده انت عزيز عليا جدا ياراجل ههههههه
*


----------



## Samir poet (28 أكتوبر 2012)

انتى هتقوليلى
واضح انى عزيز عليكى
الله يرحمك يا زمن


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> انتى هتقوليلى
> واضح انى عزيز عليكى
> الله يرحمك يا زمن



ده انت عزيز جدااا ياسمورة
انت متعرفش ولا ايه هههههههههه

يلا جاااااااوب في لستة اسئله تانيه جيالك في السكه ههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (28 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ده انت عزيز جدااا ياسمورة
> انت متعرفش ولا ايه هههههههههه
> 
> يلا جاااااااوب في لستة اسئله تانيه جيالك في السكه ههههههه


ههههههههههههههه
هما لسة جايين  يا ساتر يارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> هما لسة جايين  يا ساتر يارب


اه جايين 

يلا جاوب بقي:smil8::smil8:


----------



## Samir poet (28 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *مساائو ياسمووووووورة
> اتفضل ياباشاااا
> اتفضلنا اهوواتوكلت على بركةالل ه يا حجة مبروكة*
> من الشخص الذي تتمنى ان ترى دمعته؟*
> ...


يارب تروحى ومترجعش يا للى فى بالى
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> يارب تروحى ومترجعش يا للى فى بالى
> هههههههههههههههههه



انا رجعت اهو هههههههههه

اجابتك جميله ياسمورة

اصبر بس وهجملك شويه اسئله تانيه مش تخااف:t30:


----------



## Samir poet (28 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> انا رجعت اهو هههههههههه
> 
> اجابتك جميله ياسمورة
> 
> اصبر بس وهجملك شويه اسئله تانيه مش تخااف:t30:


اها يار ب يا ساستر مناعارفك
وعارف اسئلتك شكلها اية
الله يكون فى عونك يا سمورة


----------



## Samir poet (28 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*يلا ورينا الجدعنه هههه**
*
*عضو توقيعه روعه..( )


عضو نشيط... ( ) 


عضو رزل... ( )


عضو مفقود... ( )


عضو تفرح بوجوده .. ( )


عضو تحسه واثق من نفسه ... ( )


عضو داخل مزاجك ... ( )


عضو يغيضك .. ( )





عضو مثقف... ( )


عضو تخاف يوم تشوف اسمه موجود..( )


عضو نفسك تغير اسمه ... ( )


عضو نفسك تعرف معنى اسمه ... ( )


عضو تحس انه شيبهك... ( )


عضو نفسك تتخانق معاه ... ( )


عضــو تحس أن فيه خــمول (كسل ) ... ( )


عضــو يجذبـك بأسلوبه وطريقـة ردوده ... ( )


عضـو أحيانا ينرفزك بـ ردوده ...( )


عضو نفسك تقول له صح لسانك .. ( )


عضو أتحس انه طموح ... ( )


عضو تحس انه كيوت...( )


عضو تحسه طفولي .. ( )


عضــو يناسبه لـقب المحبوب ... ( ) 


عضو تقوله (( ماينساك أبد قلبي )) ... ( )


عضو تقوله (( الله يسامحك )) ..

يلا جاوب دول واشوف فيه تاني ولا لاء هههه

*


----------



## Samir poet (28 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يلا ورينا الجدعنه هههه**
> ماشى ماشى صبرك عليا*
> *عضو توقيعه روعه..( )
> مايكل
> ...


اووووووووووووووك
يارب صبرنى وانجحفى الامتحان دا :smil8::smil8:


----------



## Samir poet (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (28 أكتوبر 2012)

انا داخلة من موبايل علي فكرة؛ ومبسوطة اووي فيك يا سمورة ؛؛ برافو عليكي يا واثقة فيك يارب اخدتيلنا حقنا منة و انا متابعة معاكم؛ الله معاك ي ابو سمرة؛


----------



## Samir poet (28 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انا داخلة من موبايل علي فكرة؛ ومبسوطة اووي فيك يا سمورة ؛؛ برافو عليكي يا واثقة فيك يارب اخدتيلنا حقنا منة و انا متابعة معاكم؛ الله معاك ي ابو سمرة؛


ههههههههههههه
شمتانا فيا انتى
الله ياسمحك يا واثقة
ههههههههههههههههه
مبسوطة فيا يا ست موكى
مش كفاية زكرت اسمك
بالخير
صبرك عليا
ويالا نزلى اسئلتك
انتى كمان


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> انا داخلة من موبايل علي فكرة؛ ومبسوطة اووي فيك يا سمورة ؛؛ برافو عليكي يا واثقة فيك يارب اخدتيلنا حقنا منة و انا متابعة معاكم؛ الله معاك ي ابو سمرة؛


حبيبة قلبي ربنا يخليكي
ارمي الموبيل اللي في ايدك ده بقي
وسمي بالله وشمري وتعالي انتي كمان كملي عليه هههههههههه

ده انا شرنيه اخر خمناشر حاجه:smil8::smil8:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> شمتانا فيا انتى
> الله ياسمحك يا واثقة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ...


ولسه اللي جاي اصعب علي راي تامر حسني30:

انت مستعجل ليه حاضر هنزل اخر جززء:11azy:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اووووووووووووووك
> يارب صبرنى وانجحفى الامتحان دا :smil8::smil8:


ههههههههههههههههه
ونفسك تغير اسمي ليه بقي انشاء الله :hlp:

وكيوت يعني لطيف او جذاب او بارع او فاتن 
مش فاتن حماحمه طبعا ههههه

وانشاء الله تنجح
يارب تنجح ياتتح:smile02:smile02


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

> ولسه اللي جاي اصعب علي راي تامر حسني30:
> 
> انت مستعجل ليه حاضر هنزل اخر جززء:11azy:


الله يفتح عليكى بمسورة اسئلة يارب ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

وانشاء الله تنجح
يارب تنجح ياتتح:smile02:smile02
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Samir poet (29 أكتوبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههه
دانتو  مصيبة مبصدقو
تنتقمو منى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*يلا ياسمورة جاهز لاخر جزء من الاسئله ولا ايييييييييه؟







بتقول جاهزز .. طب علي بركة الله:t33::t33:
*


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يلا ياسمورة جاهز لاخر جزء من الاسئله ولا ايييييييييه؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه
انا مقولتشى حاجة والنبى ياعم الحج
انت هتلبسنى تهمة لية
غاوية نكد انتى
ههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> انا مقولتشى حاجة والنبى ياعم الحج
> انت هتلبسنى تهمة لية
> غاوية نكد انتى
> ههههههههههههه


ههههههههه 
ده انا هنكد عليك اخر نكد
بس استلقي وعدك بقي:t16:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

*"لو مش حتقدر تجاوب علي اي سؤال سيبه فاااااااااااضي ومتكدبش اوعي تكدب *"

*اولا : ايه هي الكدبه اللي كدبتها علي (امك   ابوك  صديقك  حبيبك )*

*ثاانيا : ايه الحاجه اللي مش عجباك في نفسك ؟؟*

*ثالثا : نعم او لا ( عملت حاجه غضبت ربنا قبل كده )؟؟*

*رابعا : شايف الدنيا ازي ؟؟ وشايف ازي انها تتعاش ؟؟ *

*خامسا  : سؤال للرجال فقط ... س : البنت اللي بتكلمها سوء علي الموبيل او اي  طريقه تانيه او بتخرج معاها من وراء اهلك واهلها من وجهه نظرك شايف ان  البنت دي محترمه وحتتجوزها وتصون بيتك ؟؟؟ ( جواب من غير كدب )*

*سادسا :ايهما تفضل : *
*معاك 20ج عايز تشحن موبيلك عشان تكلم وحده من اياهم وصاحبك عايز ال 20 ج ؟؟*

*سابعا : جاوب في كلمتين :*
*          راضي عن حياتك اللي عيشها واللي بتعمله فيها ؟؟*

*ثامنا  : كل انسان في حياته وهم كبير اسمه الحب الاول .. حلو التعبير ده ولا ليك  تعليق عليه ؟؟ وياتري بتفكر فيه او فيها وانت مع حبك الجديد ؟؟   ( خلي  بالك اجابتك ممكن تجرح )*

*تاسعا : خااااااااص جدا **
ايه الحاجه اللي ممكن تبيع سمير عشان خاطرها ؟
* 
*عاشرا : ايه السؤال اللي عدي عليك وكدبت علينا في الاجابه اللي كتبتها ؟؟


يلا ياباشا ربنا معاك واتنين ملايكه ههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *"لو مش حتقدر تجاوب علي اي سؤال سيبه فاااااااااااضي ومتكدبش اوعي تكدب *"
> 
> *اولا : ايه هي الكدبه اللي كدبتها علي (امك   ابوك  صديقك  حبيبك )*
> 
> ...


يا جامد انت ايه الاسئلة الجامدة دى 
ده انتى تنفعى مذيعة فى تى فى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا جامد انت ايه الاسئلة الجامدة دى
> ده انتى تنفعى مذيعة فى تى فى ​


هههههههه دي اقل حاجه عندي يابنتي

لا انا نفسي اشتغل مذيعه في قناة التت:smil12:


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههه
> ده انا هنكد عليك اخر نكد
> بس استلقي وعدك بقي:t16:


جالك الموووووووووت
يا تارك الحن


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> يا جامد انت ايه الاسئلة الجامدة دى
> ده انتى تنفعى مذيعة فى تى فى ​


هههههههههههه
شمتانة فيا بقى
اة يا انى منك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> جالك الموووووووووت
> يا تارك الحن


طيب الحق جاوب قبل ماتموت بقي :smil12:


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههه دي اقل حاجه عندي يابنتي
> 
> لا انا نفسي اشتغل مذيعه في قناة التت:smil12:


ههههههههههههه
انتى هتقوليلى
انتى المفروض 
يشغلوكى فى قناة
الحافظ الاسلامية
هههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههه دي اقل حاجه عندي يابنتي
> 
> لا انا نفسي اشتغل مذيعه في قناة التت:smil12:


تيت ايه يا بت انتى 
انا علمتك كدا معندناش بنات  
تشتغل احنا ​


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> تيت ايه يا بت انتى
> انا علمتك كدا معندناش بنات
> تشتغل احنا ​


ههههههههههه
ايوة كدا قوليلها
:spor22::spor22:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> تيت ايه يا بت انتى
> انا علمتك كدا معندناش بنات
> تشتغل احنا ​


هههههههههه
طب خلاص ايه رايك احول علي قناة التوك توك
هههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه
> طب خلاص ايه رايك احول علي قناة التوك توك
> هههههه


توك توك اذا كان كدا ماشى هههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> انتى هتقوليلى
> انتى المفروض
> يشغلوكى فى قناة
> ...



ملقتش غير الحافظ
اللي فيها التيت اللي اسمه الشيخ خالد:ranting:


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *"لو مش حتقدر تجاوب علي اي سؤال سيبه فاااااااااااضي ومتكدبش اوعي تكدب *"
> *اووووووووووووك
> يا درش*
> *اولا : ايه هي الكدبه اللي كدبتها علي (امك   ابوك  صديقك  حبيبك )
> ...


هههههههههههه
اة ماهوواضح ا الاتنين ملايكة


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ملقتش غير الحافظ
> اللي فيها التيت اللي اسمه الشيخ خالد:ranting:


ههههههههههههه
ايوة طبعا لقين على بعض انتو الاتنين
هههههههه
تتخنقو على الهوا مباشرا
عععععععععععععهههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> توك توك اذا كان كدا ماشى هههههههههه​


سوووواح وانا ماشى ليالى
سووووواح من اللى جراالى سواح
واناماشى فى حالى سواح
ههههههههههه
الله يرحمك يا عم عبدة 
كانت ايام
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> توك توك اذا كان كدا ماشى هههههههههه​


وكله بما يرضي الله هههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وكله بما يرضي الله هههههههههه


بركاتك يا ست الحجة ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههه
> اة ماهوواضح ا الاتنين ملايكة



لا تمام تمام
يجي منك ياسمورة

ويلا افررراج مفيش اسئله تاني:smil12:

مبروك:smil13:


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا تمام تمام
> يجي منك ياسمورة
> 
> ويلا افررراج مفيش اسئله تاني:smil12:
> ...


الحمدلله مختش
اعدام على ايديكى
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بركاتك يا ست الحجة ​


تعالي خدي شوية زيت من اللي بينقطوا مني ههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> الحمدلله مختش
> اعدام على ايديكى
> ههههههههههههههههههه


بس لو عايز تاخد اعدام احنا فيها هههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (31 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بس لو عايز تاخد اعدام احنا فيها هههههههه


ههههههههههه
اةيانى منك 
انزلى بقى بى الاسئلة بتاعتك


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 نوفمبر 2012)

يا هلا منور موضوعك كله و ل التدبيسه كلها 
نبتدي بقى

ليه كل تصاميمك حزينة
و من سبب حزنك ده
لو جرحتك حواء و رجعت تطلب المسامحة هاتسامح ولا لا

لو مراتك جات و سمت إبنك إسم معين و بعدها أنت اكتشفت إن ده كان اسم حبيبهاه سابقا هتعمل إيه

 هل أنت من مؤيدي علاقة الصداقة بن زوجة و زوجها و أزواج تانية

لما بتسمع راجل خان مراته.. بيكون رد فعلك إيه

و هل بتحط مبررات ل الزوج الخاين ده ولا إيه

العكس بقى لو ست خانت إيه ردت فعلك و كمان هل بتشوف مبررات لها ولا إيه​


----------



## Samir poet (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جارىالاجابة على 
الاسئلة 
الكارثة دى
بركان انفجر فيا
ياربى ارحمنى
هههههههههههههه
انتى طلعلتى منين


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (1 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياشماتت ابله ظاظا فيا هههههههههه
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> جارىالاجابة على
> الاسئلة
> الكارثة دى
> بركان انفجر فيا
> ...


ههههههه
جاوب عشان اطلع اسءله من اجاباتك


----------



## Samir poet (1 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياشماتت ابله ظاظا فيا هههههههههه
> ​


يا خوفى منك انتى اة يا انى
:t39::t39:


----------



## Samir poet (1 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> جاوب عشان اطلع اسءله من اجاباتك


هههههههه
سورى بجد النت قطع
الله يخرب بيتك يا مرسى
كل ما اكلم موزة  يقطعلى النت
هههههههههههههههه
جارى الاجابة


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 نوفمبر 2012)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا هلا منور موضوعك كله و ل التدبيسه كلها
> نبتدي بقى
> 
> ليه كل تصاميمك حزينة
> ...


*ياجاااااااااااااامد
ايييييييون كده
هي دي البنات وهي دي الاسئله ولا بلاااااااااااااااااااااااش

قششششطه يافرجااااااااااني:smil15::smil15:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ياشماتت ابله ظاظا فيا هههههههههه
> ​


ياختي بدل الشماته والضحك ده
ارزعيه بكام سؤال من اللي قلبك يحبهم :new6:


----------



## Samir poet (2 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياختي بدل الشماته والضحك ده
> ارزعيه بكام سؤال من اللي قلبك يحبهم :new6:


للاسف البنت خوفة جبانة
بتخاف من الدم 
دى لوفكرت تعملهاهتروح فيها
قبل متزرعها  قالعلى رايو
ازرعلك الوردة دى فى قلبك
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (2 نوفمبر 2012)

الاجابة فى شكل صورة
والاجابة بتاعتى بلون ازرق

الاجابة فى شكل صورة
والاجابة بتاعتى بلون ازرق


----------



## Samir poet (2 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 نوفمبر 2012)

ياراجل لخبطني كده


----------



## Samir poet (2 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ياراجل لخبطني كده


سورى بجد
النت من امبارح شلنى
معرفتش
اكلمك
بوظلى كل حاجة
امبارح والحمدلله لحقت اصورلك
الاجابتات كلها :bud::bud:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> سورى بجد
> النت من امبارح شلنى
> معرفتش
> اكلمك
> ...



هههههه احسن برضو شلك
:mus13:
كده تمام اجاباتك بالليل هكمل اسءله


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> يا خوفى منك انتى اة يا انى
> :t39::t39:



ههههههههههههههههه
:act19::act19::act19:
​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياختي بدل الشماته والضحك ده
> ارزعيه بكام سؤال من اللي قلبك يحبهم :new6:



ههههههههههههههههه
افكر حببتي ماالمشكله دماغي فاضيه هههههههه
هي الاسئله خلصه ولالسه طب
​


----------



## Samir poet (2 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> :act19::act19::act19:
> ​
> 
> ...


امالل وكانت مالينة
كان حصلى اية
هههههههههههه
اممممممم لا السةمش خلصت الاسئلة
لسةبدرى :t39::t39:


----------



## Samir poet (2 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه احسن برضو شلك
> :mus13:
> كده تمام اجاباتك بالليل هكمل اسءله


ههههههههههههه
الله يسامحك يا بتعت موزمبيق
ععععععععععععععععع
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> امالل وكانت مالينة
> كان حصلى اية
> هههههههههههه
> اممممممم لا السةمش خلصت الاسئلة
> لسةبدرى :t39::t39:



ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
اها علشان ربنا بس هقولك اسئله سهله 
وامري لربنا 
:giveup::giveup::giveup:
لان بأمن 
من حفره حفره لاخيه وقع فيها ههههههه
فاهقول اسئله سهله وخلاص :bud:
​


----------



## Samir poet (2 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههه
> اها علشان ربنا بس هقولك اسئله سهله
> وامري لربنا
> ...


ههههههههه
اوك ماشى


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (2 نوفمبر 2012)

اها نبدأ بقا ...

عايزه تقول  كلمه من قلب لكل شخصيه هكتبها 

رورو 
واثقه فيك 
حبو 
كلدانيه 
اكيد طبعا بنت الكنيسه هههه
الاستاذ ايمن
قول حاجه لسمير الشاعر هههه
شقاوه
للزعيم الروك
مارسلينو
كوبتك
سيكريت 
يلا جاوب لما نفكر في كمين تاني ههههههه
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اها نبدأ بقا ...
> 
> عايزه تقول  كلمه من قلب لكل شخصيه هكتبها
> 
> ...


ايوة كده ياوديع اخيرا فهمت  ياوديع ههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (3 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايوة كده ياوديع اخيرا فهمت  ياوديع ههههههههههههه


دخلنا على سجل خطر  
ربنا يسترها


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (3 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايوة كده ياوديع اخيرا فهمت  ياوديع ههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
30:30:30:
​


----------



## Samir poet (4 نوفمبر 2012)

اسف النت قاطع ومعرفتش ارد عليكم


----------



## تعيسة (4 نوفمبر 2012)

جميل جدا
يعطيكوا العافية


----------



## Samir poet (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ميرسية اختى الحبيبة


----------



## Samir poet (4 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (5 نوفمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
اجاباتك حلوه خااااالص يااسموره 
حااضر هخلي باللي من نفسك هههه
اللي فات مات وانا بسامح الي ابعد الحدود
وكمان اوعي تزعل مني اذا ذعلتك بدون قصد ماشي بدون قصد هههه
يالا ربنا يكون معاك ويحميك 
والاجابات بتاعتك تماااااااااام ههههههه

​


----------



## Samir poet (11 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> اجاباتك حلوه خااااالص يااسموره
> حااضر هخلي باللي من نفسك هههه
> ...


ههههههه
ميرسية ربنا يخليكى
وربنا يفرح قلبك ويساعدك


----------



## Samir poet (11 نوفمبر 2012)

هومفيش اسئلة تانية


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

اتفضل جاوب يالا بسرعه ههههههه


من الشخص الذي تتمنى ان ترى دمعته؟



اذا اعطيتك ساعة مع من تتمنى ان تقضيها؟



هل يحق للرجل ضرب المرأة لاي سبب كان؟



هل تفضل الزواج بحب ام بدون حب؟



هل بكاؤك تعتبره عيب ؟وما الذي يبكيك؟



ماذا تفعل اذا اكتشفت ان اختك تحب؟



ما الفرق بين خيانة المرأة وخيانه الرجل؟



لو فتاة تحبك واعلنت لك عن حبها ماذا تفعل؟



هل تهتم بماضي الطرف الاخر؟



من من اعضاء المنتدي تتمنى ان تجمعك الايام به ولو دقيقة؟



هل تحب ان يشاركك حبيبك بكل شيء؟​


----------



## Samir poet (11 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اتفضل جاوب يالا بسرعه ههههههه
> 
> اوووك حاضرررر
> من الشخص الذي تتمنى ان ترى دمعته؟
> ...


شكران على اسئلتك يا مرمر


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

اجابات جميله ياسمير
ربنا يباركك
بس براحه شويه علي الستات هههه
تصبح علي خييييير
ربنا معاك
​


----------



## Samir poet (12 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> اجابات جميله ياسمير
> ربنا يباركك
> بس براحه شويه علي الستات هههه
> تصبح علي خييييير
> ...


هههههههههههه
دا بس من قسوتهم معايا :smil8::smil8:
يا ست الكل 
ههههههههه 
اوك حاضر
ماشى ربنا معاكى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

هاي ياشباب منوررررررررررين
ايه رايكم فيا بعد مااخضريت هههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هاي ياشباب منوررررررررررين
> ايه رايكم فيا بعد مااخضريت هههههههه




ههههههههههههههههه
هااا مين هنااااااااااك هههه
فينك ياسمير 
توته دبست نفسها بنفسها ههههههه
منوره حببت قلبي 
​


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هاي ياشباب منوررررررررررين
> ايه رايكم فيا بعد مااخضريت هههههههه


عينيا بقت زى الاحوال
مزغليلة
ههههههههههههه:smi411:


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> هااا مين هنااااااااااك هههه
> فينك ياسمير
> توته دبست نفسها بنفسها ههههههه
> ...


:smi411: ايم سورى سوف اقضى عليها
خشى يا شابة برجيليكى
هههههههههههه
برجلك اليمين طبعا فى التدبيسة 
قصدى الاستطافة
:11azy::11azy:


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> هااا مين هنااااااااااك هههه
> فينك ياسمير
> توته دبست نفسها بنفسها ههههههه
> ...


سمااااااااره هههههههههه
ده نورك ياحبيبتي بجد ونور خضارك ههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> :smi411: ايم سورى سوف اقضى عليها
> خشى يا شابة برجيليكى
> هههههههههههه
> برجلك اليمين طبعا فى التدبيسة
> ...


ينيلك مين هيضيف مين 
انا تهت ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ينيلك مين هيضيف مين
> انا تهت ههههههههههههههه


:smi411: ايم سورى  سوف اضيفك انا
وارحب بيكى فى التدبيسةبتاعتى 
قصدى الاستطافة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سمااااااااره هههههههههه
> ده نورك ياحبيبتي بجد ونور خضارك ههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه
خليكي بعيد في فستاني ههههههه
منور ويالا ياسموره عايزاك تتوصي دي روحي انا :t31::t31:
​


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> خليكي بعيد في فستاني ههههههه
> منور ويالا ياسموره عايزاك تتوصي دي روحي انا :t31::t31:
> ​


لا تقلقى انا هخاد بس روحك منك leasantrleasantr


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سمااااااااره هههههههههه
> ده نورك ياحبيبتي بجد ونور خضارك ههههههههه





Samir poet قال:


> لا تقلقى انا هخاد بس روحك منك leasantrleasantr



ههههههههههههههههه
لايااخويا 
مش هقدر استغني عنها بقولك دي روحييييييي


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ودلوقتى لى ضمان عدم الهروب
وانكار الاجابة
جبتلكم الحل المثل
فى استخراج
الاجابةوبكل سهولة من اختناواثقة
وهوالحل القادم
هههههههههههههههههه
اتفضلى اقعدى على الكرسى الجميل دااااااااا
اللى هيكون السبب
فى استخراج كل المعلومات منك
هههههههههههه





​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> :smi411: ايم سورى  سوف اضيفك انا
> وارحب بيكى فى التدبيسةبتاعتى
> قصدى الاستطافة
> ههههههههههههههه


يادي النيله 
هو مفيش غيري ولا ايه في الصحرا دي :11azy:



+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> خليكي بعيد في فستاني ههههههه
> منور ويالا ياسموره عايزاك تتوصي دي روحي انا :t31::t31:
> ​


اخص عليكي هي دي توصيتك
وانا اللي كنت فكراكي اختي الانتيخ هههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> لا تقلقى انا هخاد بس روحك منك leasantrleasantr


روح ياااااااااااشيخ
وتعالي بسرعه :smil8:


+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> لايااخويا
> مش هقدر استغني عنها بقولك دي روحييييييي


يخليكي ليا يااااااااااارب
بس متسبنيش انا وحدي في الليله دي ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ودلوقتى لى ضمان عدم الهروب
> وانكار الاجابة
> جبتلكم الحل المثل
> فى استخراج
> ...


ده كرسي ولا توك توك مستعبط فيها ههههههههههههههههههههه

جميل والله الكرسي المستهبل ده 
في انتظار الاسئله ياخويا
بس خخخخخخخف تعوووووووووم فاهمني طبعا:smil16:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> روح ياااااااااااشيخ
> وتعالي بسرعه :smil8:
> 
> يخليكي ليا يااااااااااارب
> بس متسبنيش انا وحدي في الليله دي ههههه



ويخليكي انتي كمان يارب
ههههههه
ودي تيجي ياقلبي 
انتي قشري بس ونكون جنبك ياجميل 
انت قشر بس هههههه
​


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه
ياربى عليكم انتوالاتنين
وعلشان الاجابةنعرف نسمكها
هنطر نربطتك بالحبل يا واثقة
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جيلك يا وحش بى الاسئلة
والسؤال الاول نبدا بقى

1_ ما الشيء الذي توزعه في المائده ثم لا تأكله ولا تشربه؟
2_ ثلاثه من الإخوه مجموع أعمارهم 63 سنه فإذا علمت أن عمر الأول نصف

عمر الثاني وعمر الثاني نصف عمر الثالث فما أعــــــــامرهـــــم ؟

 3_ قفص لاتدخله النباتات أو الطيور أو الحيوانات أوالمحبوسون؟

4- قفزت أرنبه عند أحد الجيران وكانت كل يوم تأكل حزمه من العشب

وتضع بيضه ثم تعود لبيتها الأصلي فأيهما أحق بهذا البيض

صاحبة الأرنبه أم جرتها

5_ ما هو الشيء الذي له أكثر من جناحان ؟

6_ رجل يريد أن يشعل بوتاجاز وشمعه ومصباح كيروسين في أسرع وقت ممكن

وليس معه إلا عود كبريت واحد . ما الذي يشعله أولاً ؟​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ويخليكي انتي كمان يارب
> ههههههه
> ودي تيجي ياقلبي
> انتي قشري بس ونكون جنبك ياجميل
> ...


طب يالا ياختي شدي حيلك وتعالي فكيني ده ربطني ههههه



Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ياربى عليكم انتوالاتنين
> وعلشان الاجابةنعرف نسمكها
> هنطر نربطتك بالحبل يا واثقة
> ههههههههههههههههههههه


هااار اسود احنا فينا من تكتيفا هههههههه


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طب يالا ياختي شدي حيلك وتعالي فكيني ده ربطني ههههه
> 
> 
> هااار اسود احنا فينا من تكتيفا هههههههه




هههههههههههههههه
حببتي ربطك كمان 
:smil8::smil8:

​


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

طبعا ربطها ونويلها على الشر
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> جيلك يا وحش بى الاسئلة
> والسؤال الاول نبدا بقى
> استر يارب
> 
> ...


المصباح

ها صح ولا غلط ولا ايه ظروفك ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حببتي ربطك كمان
> :smil8::smil8:
> 
> ​


عجبك كده بقالي ساعه بنادي عليكي
انتي فين:smil8:


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> طبعا ربطها ونويلها على الشر
> ههههههههههههههههههه





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> عجبك كده بقالي ساعه بنادي عليكي
> انتي فين:smil8:



معلش حببتي الواد سموره
قفل عليا باب البروفيل ومش عايز يطلعني :11azy::hlp:


ههههههههههههههه اجباتك 
كنت فاكره هيقول اسئله عن حياتك والمنتدي مش الغاز :t30:
​


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

اجابتك جميلة 
اوووووووووووى
مع انى معرفتش اجاولعلى الاسئلة دى
ونخش على الاسئلةالتقيلةبقى
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> معلش حببتي الواد سموره
> قفل عليا باب البروفيل ومش عايز يطلعني :11azy::hlp:
> 
> 
> ...


وحياتك وبالتلاتة كمان
وبلون احمر :crazy_pil:crazy_pil
ههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> معلش حببتي الواد سموره
> قفل عليا باب البروفيل ومش عايز يطلعني :11azy::hlp:
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههه طيب كنتي نادتيني افتحلك

اه يابنتي الغاززززز
بس علي مين حليتها كلها كلها leasantr


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> اجابتك جميلة
> اوووووووووووى
> مع انى معرفتش اجاولعلى الاسئلة دى
> ونخش على الاسئلةالتقيلةبقى
> هههههههههههههههه


ايون يابني دي اسئله للاغبيه فقط اللي زي حالاتي ههههههههه

هاااار اسود هو لسه فيه تااااااااااني
سترك يااااارب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> وحياتك وبالتلاتة كمان
> وبلون احمر :crazy_pil:crazy_pil
> ههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههه​ 


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه طيب كنتي نادتيني افتحلك
> 
> اه يابنتي الغاززززز
> بس علي مين حليتها كلها كلها leasantr


ههههههههههههههههه
ماكنتي مربوطه اااااه منه الظالم مسيره يقع هههه

هههههههه علي رايك علي مين قال 
دي توته ههههههه


​


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

هى وقعت نفسها  فى التدبيسة وانتى شاهد على زلك
والانكار مش هفيدك
متجليش وتقولى ياريت ما جار ماكان


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

​س7 : كم استمرت حرب المئة عام؟؟ 

 أ.116 
 ب.99 
 ج.100 
 د.150 


 س8 : اين تصنع قبعات بنما؟؟ 

 أ.البرازيل 
 ب.تشيلي 
 ج.بنما 
 د.الاكوادور 


 س9 : في أي شهر يحتفل الروس بثورة اكتوبر؟ 

 أ.يناير 
 ب.سبتمبر 
 ج.اكتوبر 
 د.نوفمبر 


 س10: أي هذه الاسماء هو الاسم الاول للملك جورج السادس؟ 

 أ.جون 
 ب.ألبرت 
 ج.جورج 
 د.مانويل 


 س11:مالحيوان التي اخذت منه جزر الكناري اسمها؟؟ 

 أ.طائر الكناري 
 ب.الكنغر 
 ج.الجرو 
 د.الفأر
ملحوظة صدق لا اعرف الاجابة​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> ماكنتي مربوطه اااااه منه الظالم مسيره يقع هههه
> 
> هههههههه علي رايك علي مين قال
> دي توته ههههههه


ايون كده يارافعه من معدنيات
قصدي معنوياتي ههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ​س7 : كم استمرت حرب المئة عام؟؟
> 
> أ.116
> ب.99
> ...


ايه يابني الاسئله العويصه المجعلصه دي ههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*الاسئلة *
* 12-"ياورد مين علمك تجرح"لمن توجه هذه العبارة؟؟*

* 13-رتب الكلمات التالية حسب أهميتها عندك:الحب -العائلة -المستقبل المهني-الصداقة-المال:*

* 14-أغمض عينيك لدقيقة وتخيل أنك تملك العالم بين يديك ماأول أمرين تفعلهما؟؟:*

* 15-كتاب حياتك بما تصفه؟؟"*

* 16-لوعاد الزمن ما الشيء الذي ستفعله مرة أخرى؟؟؟:*

* 17-ومالشيء الذي لن تفعله مرة أخرى:*

* 18-لا أسمع لاأرى لاأتكلم متى تطبقها؟؟:*

* 19-ماأكثر شيء يحرجك؟؟:*

* 20-قبل اسمك ماذا تحب أن يكتب؟؟:*

* 21-حقيبة أسرارك عند من تودعها؟؟:*

* 22-متى يقسو قلبك؟؟:*

* 23-هل خجلت من شخص ؟؟متى وأين؟؟:*

* 24-كم مرة قلت أحبكمن القلب ولمن؟؟:*

* 25-ماأفضل عاداتك وماأسوأها؟؟:*
* أفضل عاداتي:*
* أسوأ عاداتي:*
* 26-ماهو حلم حياتك؟؟:*

* 27-متى تضحك وأنت تبكي؟؟:*

* 28- من حبيبك بعد اللهورسوله "صلى الله عليه وسلم"؟؟:*

* 29-صف المنتدى بكلمة أو كلمتين:*

* 30-سؤال كنت تتمنى وجوده في كرسي الإعتراف:*

* 31-شخص جرحك ولم تتوقع منه هذا:   *










* وشكر خاص لنوسة الننوسة*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2012)

مين فين ليه ازاى 
ههههههه 
على ما اعتقد كدا ان بتول حبيبة قلبى هلى الضيفة صوووح 
منورة يا قلبى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *الاسئلة *
> * 12-"ياورد مين علمك تجرح"لمن توجه هذه العبارة؟؟*
> للزمن الكئيب
> * 13-رتب الكلمات التالية حسب أهميتها عندك:الحب -العائلة -المستقبل المهني-الصداقة-المال:*
> ...


امووووووووت واعرف مين نوسه الننوسه دي ههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> مين فين ليه ازاى
> ههههههه
> على ما اعتقد كدا ان بتول حبيبة قلبى هلى الضيفة صوووح
> منورة يا قلبى ​


مين : انا
فين : هنا 
ازاي : وحياتك معرف

اه ياحبي انا فاجأه لقيتني هنا ههههههه مش عارفه ازاي
ده نورك ياغاليه الغاليين


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

*نبتدى بقة علشان منضيعش وقت....



 *القسم الاول:اسئلة دينية:-
 32-بتتخيل (بتتخيلى)  نفسك فى الجنة اكتر ,وله فى النار اكتر؟
 33-اما بتزور المقابر او بتعدى عليها ,احساسك بيبقى عامل ازاى؟
 34-حاسس ان ربنا بيقف جنبك فى مواقف صعبة كتير و انت بردة حاسس انك "مقصر حبتين"؟
 35-انت حاسس ان ربنا راضى عنك اصلا؟
 36-بأمانة,,حلمت بمين قبل كدة؟طب لو   حلمتى وقال لك اية؟



 القسم الثانى:اسئلة نفسية:-

 37-بتبكى قدام الناس و لا بتستكبر تعمل كده؟
 38-انت شخصية ضعيفة ولا قوية؟
 39-طب دلوقتى ,انت مكتئب و له فرحان؟و له بين البنين؟
 40-بتسمعى كلام اخوكى و تتفهميه ولالا
 41-انت معجب بشكلك و انت حاسة ان شكلك حلو؟





 القسم الثالث:اسئلة الحب:-
 42-انت شخصية محبوبة من الناس..وله الناس بتسترخمك؟
 42-عمرك حبيت من طرف واحد قبل كدة؟
 43-نفسك تتحب او تحب ؟
 44-مريت بقصة حب فاشلة؟
 45-قد اية بتتنازل علشان اللى بتحبه؟
 64-هو فى كرامة فى الحب,يعنى انت مع العبارة دى؟
 47- ؟اللى حتتجوزيه نفسك يبقى اسمه ايه؟
 48-بزمتك بتحب اسمك؟
 49-بتحب على روحك؟طول ما انت ماشى عمال تحب فى الناس؟!
 50_ رايك فى صاحب الموضوع

دول بقى اسئلة حلوةبمناسبة عضويتك المباركة
هديةمنى ليكى
بالمناسبة كم سنة انتى
ههههههههههههههههه

 القسم الرابع:اسئلة عامة:-
 1-نفسك فى ايه علشان تكون سعيدة و راضية؟
 2-لو شفتى اخوكى بيعاكس البنات فى الشارع,,اتفاجئتى,,اية حيبقى موقفك؟
 3-لو عرفت ان اخوكى "مصاحب بنوتة" اية حيبقى رد فعلك؟
 4-لو لقيتى 7شبان بيعكسوا بنت بطريقة فظيعة,,بأمانة شديدة و صراحة حتعملى اية  فى الموقف ده؟(خدى بالك ان هم 7 شبان طول بعرض و بلطجية يعنى ممكن  يشحوروكى)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 5-نفسك تعتذر لمين انت غلط فية؟
 6-تقول لمين "ارجوك انا عاوزة احبك و احترمك,حسن صورتك عندى شوية"؟
 7-بتقول لمين"تملى معاك"؟
 8-بتقول لمين "هو فى ايه؟!!!!!!!!!!!"؟
 9-بتكره الخيانة قد اية؟
 10-يعنى ايه كلمة "وطن"؟ (بالنسبة لك)




*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *نبتدى بقة علشان منضيعش وقت....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ايه ياسمورة انا مش بلحق اخد نفسي ياجدع:a4:


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ايه ياسمورة انا مش بلحق اخد نفسي ياجدع:a4:


تحياتى عدو المراءة اللدود :t39::t32::11_1_211v:


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يعينيك يا حبيبتى ​


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

قادر يا كريم


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *نبتدى بقة علشان منضيعش وقت....
> اه عارفاك مبتحبش تضيع وقت انت هتقولي:smil16:
> 
> 
> ...


يااااه اخيرا ازغرررررط
لوليولي
بجد استمتعت جدااااا بالجزء ده من الاسئله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ربنا يعينيك يا حبيبتى ​


يااااااااارب
كل ده عشان بقيت عضويه بس ياربي


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يااااه اخيرا ازغرررررط
> لوليولي
> بجد استمتعت جدااااا بالجزء ده من الاسئله


ميرسية ليكى
كنتى ضيفة تقيلة على قلبنا
قصدى خفيفة على قلبنا
وبجد اسئلتك جميلة اووووووى
وبمناسبة رايك فى صاحب الموضوع
على راية
الله يعوض علينا الله يعوض علينا 
فى اللى يفرق عنينا اة الله يعوض علينا
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> ميرسية ليكى
> كنتى ضيفة تقيلة على قلبنا
> قصدى خفيفة على قلبنا
> وبجد اسئلتك جميلة اووووووى
> ...


كلمه الحق بتتقال الاول ههههه
وصاحب الموضوع ده علي دماغنا من فووووق من فوق
وياتري الدور الجاي علي مين ؟


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> كلمه الحق بتتقال الاول ههههه
> وصاحب الموضوع ده علي دماغنا من فووووق من فوق
> وياتري الدور الجاي علي مين ؟


هههههههههههههه
:smil8::smil8:على ولد طبعا
بس مش انا


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

وي





Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> :smil8::smil8:على ولد طبعا
> بس مش انا


وليه مش انت يعني ليه ها ليه ليه


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وي
> وليه مش انت يعني ليه ها ليه ليه


منا كنت بجاوب على الاسئلة قبلك
وانتى سئلتينى دا ليل


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> منا كنت بجاوب على الاسئلة قبلك
> وانتى سئلتينى دا ليل


طيب شوف هتختار مين
ولو مش لقيت ولد مش مهم
نجيب رورو او بنت الكنيسه دول حبايبي حبايبي يعني ونفسي افرح فيهم قصدي افرح بيهم هههه


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب شوف هتختار مين
> ولو مش لقيت ولد مش مهم
> نجيب رورو او بنت الكنيسه دول حبايبي حبايبي يعني ونفسي افرح فيهم قصدي افرح بيهم هههه


خلاص  نخش على بنت الكنيسة
وبعدين رورو وبعدين
سى سمير الشاعر انا
ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> طيب شوف هتختار مين
> ولو مش لقيت ولد مش مهم
> نجيب رورو او بنت الكنيسه دول حبايبي حبايبي يعني ونفسي افرح فيهم قصدي افرح بيهم هههه


لا رورو مين حبيبتى عارفة والنبى انك بتحبينى انا جيت هنا مرة وعدت بالسلامة 
محدش قالك انى ساقطة ثانوية عامة ومبعرفش اقرا ولا اكتب ​


----------



## كلدانية (19 نوفمبر 2012)

اجابات هايلة 
ربنا معاكي ياحبيبتي​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> خلاص  نخش على بنت الكنيسة
> وبعدين رورو وبعدين
> سى سمير الشاعر انا
> ههههههههههههه


وماله نخش علي بنت الكنيسه منخشش ليه يعني
علي بركه الله
بس هي دلوقتي قامت تنام
ماتخلينا في رورور صاحيه ومنورة اهي هههههههههه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

كلدانية قال:


> اجابات هايلة
> ربنا معاكي ياحبيبتي​


تسلميبيبي بجد
انتي اللي اجمل واروع
ربنا يسعدك يارب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> لا رورو مين حبيبتى عارفة والنبى انك بتحبينى انا جيت هنا مرة وعدت بالسلامة
> محدش قالك انى ساقطة ثانوية عامة ومبعرفش اقرا ولا اكتب ​


يابنتي بلاش دلع البنات ده
سااقطه ثانويه ساقطه ابتدائيه الليله ياعمده ههههههههههه
يلا ياسمورة جهز اسئلتك لرورو
بدبسك علهواء مباشرة ههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وماله نخش علي رورو منخشش ليه يعني
> علي بركه الله
> بس هي دلوقتي قامت تنام
> ماتخلينا في رورور صاحيه ومنورة اهي هههههههههه


منورة ايه انا مضلمة خالص اهو 
وبعدين رورو مش هنا نامت من بدرى صدقينى 
وان مصدقتنيش مش هصدق نفسى 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنتي بلاش دلع البنات ده
> سااقطه ثانويه ساقطه ابتدائيه الليله ياعمده ههههههههههه
> يلا ياسمورة جهز اسئلتك لرورو
> بدبسك علهواء مباشرة ههههه


كدا ده انا حبيبتك 
يا خسارة شندوتش الشاورما 
الى بينا 
لا شوفوا حد غيرى والنبى ​


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وماله نخش علي رورو منخشش ليه يعني
> علي بركه الله
> بس هي دلوقتي قامت تنام
> ماتخلينا في رورور صاحيه ومنورة اهي هههههههههه


هوفى اتنين رورو
رورو صاحية 
ورورو نامية اية دا
ركزى
ههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> كدا ده انا حبيبتك
> يا خسارة شندوتش الشاورما
> الى بينا
> لا شوفوا حد غيرى والنبى ​


نورتى 
دا احنا جدعنا اوووووووو
وهنعملك وليمة 
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> نورتى
> دا احنا جدعنا اوووووووو
> وهنعملك وليمة
> هههههههههههههههه


انا مشيت انتوا حرين انا مالى :t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> منورة ايه انا مضلمة خالص اهو
> وبعدين رورو مش هنا نامت من بدرى صدقينى
> وان مصدقتنيش مش هصدق نفسى
> ​


يةه اتلخبط بدل ماكتب بنت الكنيسه
يادي الكثوف
لا انا مصدلقه نفسي ونفسك ونفس سمورة كمان هههه



رورو ايهاب قال:


> كدا ده انا حبيبتك
> يا خسارة شندوتش الشاورما
> الى بينا
> لا شوفوا حد غيرى والنبى ​


انتي حبيبتي من ايام الجيزه مفيش شك
الشاورمة ام 26 جنيه ولا اعرفها ههههههه


Samir poet قال:


> هوفى اتنين رورو
> رورو صاحية
> ورورو نامية اية دا
> ركزى
> ههههههههههه


ياسيدي غلطه كيبورديه هههههههه الله


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> نورتى
> دا احنا جدعنا اوووووووو
> وهنعملك وليمة
> هههههههههههههههه


سيمو انزل بالاسئله وانا هكتفهالك اهو ناولني الحبل 
مش بقولك حبيبتي يعني هههههههه



رورو ايهاب قال:


> انا مشيت انتوا حرين انا مالى :t30::t30::t30:​


ارجع لحياتك من تاني علشانك وكمان علشاني ههههههه
اثبتي مكانك
هو دخول الموضوع زي خروجه ولا ايه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> سيمو انزل بالاسئله وانا هكتفهالك اهو ناولني الحبل
> مش بقولك حبيبتي يعني هههههههه
> 
> 
> ...


اخص عليكى تعملى فيا انا كدا طب هقولكم تصبحوا لى خير بقا باى باى ​


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ان الية وان الله راجعون


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

الاسئلة جايةفى الطريق اهى


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ونرحب بيكى فى كرسى الاعتراف


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> اخص عليكى تعملى فيا انا كدا طب هقولكم تصبحوا لى خير بقا باى باى ​


اثبتي مكانك بدل مااغزك ههههههههه
بيئه انا صحleasantr


Samir poet قال:


> ان الية وان الله راجعون


ياحول الله ياارب


Samir poet قال:


> ونرحب بيكى فى كرسى الاعتراف


يابني ايه الكرسي ده
انت هتسألها ولا هتولع فيها يخرب عقلك هههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> اثبتي مكانك بدل مااغزك ههههههههه
> بيئه انا صحleasantr
> 
> ياحول الله ياارب
> ...


هههههههههه
دا بس علشان تجاوب على الاسئلة بسرعة
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2012)

طب انا هشرط شرط عليكم لو الاسئلة سهلة وعجبتنى هجاوب مكنتش مش هجاوب بس هييه ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> هههههههههه
> دا بس علشان تجاوب على الاسئلة بسرعة
> ههههههههههههههه


ده انت هتشويها مش هتلحق تجاوب لا بسرعه ولا ببطء حتي ههههههه



رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب انا هشرط شرط عليكم لو الاسئلة سهلة وعجبتنى هجاوب مكنتش مش هجاوب بس هييه ​


يامعلم انت تتشرط زي مانت عايز 
وانا من موقعي هذا بنده علي سيمو واقوله خف تعوم وسهلها الامتحان


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> طب انا هشرط شرط عليكم لو الاسئلة سهلة وعجبتنى هجاوب مكنتش مش هجاوب بس هييه ​


:smi411: ايم سورى
بقى سؤ صعبة او سهلة 
هتجاوبى عليها يعنى هتجاوبى عليها
بالعند بقى اهييية


----------



## R.O.R.O (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> :smi411: ايم سورى
> بقى سؤ صعبة او سهلة
> هتجاوبى عليها يعنى هتجاوبى عليها
> بالعند بقى اهييية


ايه ده انا نسييت انى هقوم انا م اصلا :t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

قبل ماانزل الاسئلة 
موافقة على الاستطافة دى
وهتتنسحبى ولااية بجدا
مش بهزار


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (19 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> :smi411: ايم سورى
> بقى سؤ صعبة او سهلة
> هتجاوبى عليها يعنى هتجاوبى عليها
> بالعند بقى اهييية


لا ياسيمو بجد ابتدي بالسهل الاول
وسيب الصعب عليا ههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (19 نوفمبر 2012)

منتظر الاول رد اختنا رورو
لو هى مش عاوزة تقعد على  الكرسى
عادى ممكن تتنسحب 
دى حريتها


----------



## Samir poet (20 نوفمبر 2012)

جارى اختيار عضو انتظارونا غدا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2012)

متابعاكو متابعاكو بس منغير ما اقرب-- لحسن عندكم بتولعوا فى الزبون هههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (20 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> متابعاكو متابعاكو بس منغير ما اقرب-- لحسن عندكم بتولعوا فى الزبون هههههههههههه


يا هلا يا غلا منورنا يا برنس اليالى 
عليا الطلاق بالطماطم اللى هى شبة القوطة
انت منورنا :t39:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 نوفمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههه منور بنوركم--


----------



## Samir poet (20 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه منور بنوركم--


دا على اساس اننا شوية لمبة
منورينا ليك الطريق يعنى ولااية
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Samir poet (20 نوفمبر 2012)

هاااااااااى
انتظرونى  فى مفاجة بعدقليل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 نوفمبر 2012)

:sha:منتظرين


----------



## Samir poet (21 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :sha:منتظرين


هههههههههه
اوك اوك


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*ومعانا ومعاكم اخونا الامير
نورت يا كبيرررررررررررر
*
*elamer1000*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ومعانا ومعاكم اخونا الامير
> نورت يا كبيرررررررررررر
> *
> *elamer1000*


*واووووووووو امير المنتدي علي كرسي الصراحه 
ياسلام عالمفاجئه الجميله دي
بجد منور ياأميرنااااا.. وربنا معاك :smile02
منتظرين الاسئله والاجابات 
*


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*جارى تنزيل الاسئلة قريبا
*


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*1ـ كم مرة رسبت في دراستك.؟ بدون كذب *


*2ـ لو قال لك المصباح السحري إختر أمنيتين وش تختار....؟ * 


*3ـ بصراحة كم ريال بمحفضتك......؟ * 


*4ـ أنت تشتغل وإلا تدرس....؟* 


*5ـ في أي مدينه ساكن ......؟ * 



*6ـ كم ساعة تجلس على النت........؟* 


*7ـ متى آخر مره انضربت ؟ ومن مين ؟ وليش ؟ * 


*8ـ إذا إكتشفت إن صداقتك مع إنسان مزيفة وش بتسوي.....؟ * 


*9ـ كم منتدى أنت مسجل.......؟ * 


*10ـ ما أصعب موقف مر في حياتك ..........؟ * 


*11ـ من هو أهم شخص في حياتك ............؟ <-------------- ? ? ? ? ? *​


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*انتظر اسئلة جديدة
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*يُغلق مؤقتاً بطلب من صاحب الموضوع
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*تم فتح الموضوع 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

شكران اختى دونا
الرب يباركك
يعوض تعبك محبتك
معانا ومعاكم ضيفة عسؤلةاووووووووى
ام روح حلوة 
ام كلام رقيق
ههههههههههههه
معايا ومعاكم
الاعضاء الذين اعجبوا بهذه المشاركه وقيموها 

*lo siento_mucho*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههههه
هو ده يووم الاحد بتخلف الاتفااق هههههه
ميرسي كتيير ليييك 
ومكنتش اعرف ان كلامي رقيق هههه صدمتني 
ميرسي ع الاستضافه


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههه
> هو ده يووم الاحد بتخلف الاتفااق هههههه
> ميرسي كتيير ليييك
> ومكنتش اعرف ان كلامي رقيق هههه صدمتني
> ميرسي ع الاستضافه


*ماهو بصراحة انا عدو المراءة يعنى
لو صممت على حاجة
فى دماغى يبقى هنفزها فعلان
هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 نوفمبر 2012)

احلي ترحيب بااحلي لولو في المنتدي والدنيا كلها
منوررره حببتي
وربنا معاكي بقا هههه
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ماهو بصراحة انا عدو المراءة يعنى
> لو صممت على حاجة
> فى دماغى يبقى هنفزها فعلان
> هههههههههههههههههههه*



هههههه
لا كده هساافر موزمبيق


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> احلي ترحيب بااحلي لولو في المنتدي والدنيا كلها
> منوررره حببتي
> وربنا معاكي بقا هههه
> ​



ميرسي ميرسي انتي الاحلىىى
وعدي علينا بعد اسبوع هنا:99:


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههه
> لا كده هساافر موزمبيق


*ماهوانتى لسة راجعة
منها ومجبلتيشى عروسة معاكى ليا*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *ماهوانتى لسة راجعة
> منها ومجبلتيشى عروسة معاكى ليا*



هههههههه
معرفتش افرق بينهم 
كل ما اختار واحده انساها بين اخواتها


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*اتفضلى يا برنسيسة اقعدى
على الكرسى الحلو دا
هديةمنى ليكى
*


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> معرفتش افرق بينهم
> كل ما اختار واحده انساها بين اخواتها


*ماهوبين فى صورة الكرسى
اللى هقعدك علية
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


>



ياااااااااااااااااانهااااااااااااااااااااااارك ابيييييييييييييييييض
حراااام علييييك:t26:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

اللي مش هيسال هديه عشر تقييمات واللي سال عمري ما هقيمو
ده انا اكتر واحده بتوزع تقييمات في المنتدى


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ياااااااااااااااااانهااااااااااااااااااااااارك ابيييييييييييييييييض
> حراااام علييييك:t26:


*علشان الاجابة تتطلع بسرعة وبسهولة
وبدون مجهود
ههههههههههه*


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*منورة يا لولو متابعة طبعا *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

:





Samir poet قال:


> *علشان الاجابة تتطلع بسرعة وبسهولة
> وبدون مجهود
> ههههههههههه*



:t26::t26::t26::t26::t26::t26:


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اللي مش هيسال هديه عشر تقييمات واللي سال عمري ما هقيمو
> ده انا اكتر واحده بتوزع تقييمات في المنتدى


*مش انتى عدويتى 
ولازم اقوم معاكى بالواجب
ومنتظرين ردك على الاسئلة دى
ـ كم مرة رسبت في دراستك.؟ بدون كذب 


2ـ لو قال لك المصباح السحري إختر أمنيتين وش تختار....؟    


3ـ بصراحة كم ريال بمحفضتك......؟    


4ـ أنت تشتغل وإلا تدرس....؟   


5ـ في أي مدينه ساكن ......؟    



6ـ كم ساعة تجلس على النت........؟    


7ـ متى آخر مره انضربت ؟ ومن مين ؟ وليش ؟    


8ـ إذا إكتشفت إن صداقتك مع إنسان مزيفة وش بتسوي.....؟    


9ـ كم منتدى أنت مسجل.......؟    


10ـ ما أصعب موقف مر في حياتك ..........؟    


11ـ من هو أهم شخص في حياتك ............؟ <-------------- ? ? ? ? ? *


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*منتظرين الاجابة
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> شكران اختى دونا
> الرب يباركك
> يعوض تعبك محبتك
> معانا ومعاكم ضيفة عسؤلةاووووووووى
> ...


*وانا اقول الموضوع زايد نوره ليه ياربي
اتاري لولو بذات نفسويتها منواره
منوره ياقمري بجد اوي جدا خااااااالص
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *مش انتى عدويتى
> ولازم اقوم معاكى بالواجب
> ومنتظرين ردك على الاسئلة دى[/COLO
> هجاوب حاااااضر
> ...




مفيش رد

شكرااا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *وانا اقول الموضوع زايد نوره ليه ياربي
> اتاري لولو بذات نفسويتها منواره
> منوره ياقمري بجد اوي جدا خااااااالص
> *



ميرسييي كتيييييييييير
ده نوووورك ونور كل الناس الجميله هنا


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*اجابتك جميلة اوووووووووووى
خصوص
بتاعت انتى من انهى
بلد
هههههههههههههه
اة لوعرفت هههههههههههههه
امممممممم
استنى دولهما خمسون سؤالون
يا اخواتى
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *اجابتك جميلة اوووووووووووى
> خصوص
> بتاعت انتى من انهى
> بلد
> ...


ههههههه لو بلد كنت اقول 
ده السؤال بيقول ساكن ف اي مدينه
هههههههههه
خمسين ايه..يارب يفصل عندك النت شهر هههه


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه لو بلد كنت اقول
> ده السؤال بيقول ساكن ف اي مدينه
> هههههههههه
> خمسين ايه..يارب يفصل عندك النت شهر هههه


*وامال لو قولتلك بيتك عنوانك
رقم موبايلك
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
ازا كان على النت
فهمنزلك الا سئلة فورا
كلهم مرة واحدة
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *وامال لو قولتلك بيتك عنوانك
> رقم موبايلك
> هههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ههههه خلاص هيفصل عندي


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*12- لو كنتي في مظاهرة ماهي العبارة التي تهتفي بها ولمن تهتفي !!

13-من يكون الرجل الذي تقفي امامه ضعيفتاً !!* *

14-عندما تكوني معجبتا به .. ماهي طريقتك في الوصول الى قلبه !!* *

15- والدتك هل هي النموذج في حياتك .. ولو لم تكن والدتك هل تكون كذلك !!* *

16- في احد الاماكن العامة رأيتي من كان يوما يسكن القلب .. يمسك بطفله .. كيف تكون ردة فعلك !!* *

17- كم مرة تنازلتي عن مبادئك من اجل رجل !!* *

18- ماهو الموقف الذي تضبطي فيه نفسك متلبستا بالتناقض ؟* *

19- هل تتزوجي من تحبينه.. ام تحبي من تتزوجيه !! وايهما ترينه اجمل ؟* *

19- ايهما اجمل ولماذا : الرجل في الواقع ام في الخيال!!* *

20- هجرك من تحبينه .. هل تبادليه الهجر ام تتوددين له حتى تنعمين بوصاله مرة اخرى !!* *

21- لو كان مديرك رجل .. بماذا تهمسين له في كل صباح !!* *

22- هل خضت يوما حربا من اجل الوصول الى قلب رجل .. وهل ظفرت بقلبه !!* *

  23_{للمتزوجات** هل تبوحين لزوجك باخطائك .. وهل يغفر لك تلك الاخطاء !!* *

24- ماهي الكلمة التي تربكك من الرجل!!* *

25- هل سكن قلبك رجل ما 		*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *12- لو كنتي في مظاهرة ماهي العبارة التي تهتفي بها ولمن تهتفي !!
> النساء تريد قصف الرجال بقذائف الهاون
> 13-من يكون الرجل الذي تقفي امامه ضعيفتاً !!* *
> مفيييش راجل
> ...



اه سكن يا خويه لكن حصل زلزال واتوفى جوه السكن اللي هو جوه قلبي

وربناااااا ايدي وجعتني والكيبورد مش عربي بدور ع الحروف
رفقاااا يا عم سمير


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اه سكن يا خويه لكن حصل زلزال واتوفى جوه السكن اللي هو جوه قلبي
> 
> وربناااااا ايدي وجعتني والكيبورد مش عربي بدور ع الحروف
> رفقاااا يا عم سمير


*هههههههههههههههه
بجدا اجابتك جميلة اووووووووى
بس اسمحلى اقولك انتى غلطانة فى حاجة
مش كل الرجالة شبةبعضيها
ويا ست الكل ربنا مخلقش الانسان كامل
يعن فينا كويس وفينا وحش*


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> وربناااااا ايدي وجعتني والكيبورد مش عربي بدور ع الحروف
> رفقاااا يا عم سمير


*هههههههههههههههه
الف سلامة عليها ايديكى 
واتفضلى ادى اسئلة تانية


26) كم مرة صبغتي شعرك ؟؟ 

27) تقدرين تعيشين بدون مكياج ؟؟ ((بصراحه)) * *

28) هل انتي راضيه عن شكلك الظاهري حاليا .. أو أنك تحسين أنه يبي لك بعض التعديلات ؟؟ * *

29) تساعدين أمك بشغل البيت والا تخلين الخادمه بدالك ؟؟ * *

30) لو شفتي وحده احلى منك تغارين منها؟؟ * *

31) هل تتمنين أنك تصيرين أم ؟؟ * *

32) كم تنامين من ساعه باليوم؟؟ * *

33) شو مجلتك المفضله؟؟ * *

34) كم ميزانيتك للملابس بالشهر؟؟ * *

35) هل تبكين بكثرة والا تحسين ان بكائك طبيعي ؟؟ * *

36) هل تحافظين على وزنك بالنسبة لطولك وتهتمين بغذائك والا مشي حالك؟؟ * *

37) وشو البلد اللي خاطرك تروحين له؟؟ * *

38) كيف تقضين أوقات فراغك؟؟ * *

39) اش اسم الرجل التحبينه ايكون جوزك؟ * *

40) اش تقدري تسوي لكي تحصلي على حبيبك لكي يصبح جوزك؟ * *


41) شو تعملي لو خطبك رجل متجوز وبيريدك اتكوني امراتو التانية * *
مع العلم انو ببيحبك وانتي بتحبيه اكتر واهلك رافضين الفكرة؟؟



قربنا على ا انتهاء الاسئلة*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> بجدا اجابتك جميلة اووووووووى
> بس اسمحلى اقولك انتى غلطانة فى حاجة
> مش كل الرجالة شبةبعضيها
> ...



اها اكيد في كوووووووووويس
بس اللي بيشوف حاجات وحشه الباقي بيبقالو كلو وحش
عارفه ده غلط بس اهو احساس 
وميرسي ليك انت وع استضافتط ليا
وف انتظار العضو المقبل عشان نسالو
وانا متااااااااااابعه اكيد :w00t:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 نوفمبر 2012)

حرااااااااااااااااااااااام علييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اها اكيد في كوووووووووويس
> بس اللي بيشوف حاجات وحشه الباقي بيبقالو كلو وحش
> عارفه ده غلط بس اهو احساس
> وميرسي ليك انت وع استضافتط ليا
> ...


*لا صدقينى فعنفى رجالة كويس
ولاد ربنا فعلان بمعنى الكلمة
وبيعرفو يقدرو المراءة كويس
جداااااااااا*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> حرااااااااااااااااااااااام علييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك


*هههههههههههههههههه
علشان مجبتلش عروسة من موزبيق يا شيخة
ههههههههههههههههههههه
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*


----------



## Samir poet (22 نوفمبر 2012)

*جاوبى على الاسئلةاللى فوق دى علشان 
ناقس اخر 9 اسئلة
ههههههههههه
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *جاوبى على الاسئلةاللى فوق دى علشان
> ناقس اخر 9 اسئلة
> ههههههههههه
> *



يا بني قوم نام الله يهديك هههههه


----------



## Samir poet (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*42-من انت ؟؟ **

* 43-باقة ورد لمن تهديها ؟؟ **



*44_باقة شوك لمن تهديها ؟؟*


*45_اسوأ خبر سمعته؟؟ **



*46_شخص لاترفض له طلبا ..؟؟ **




*47_من مطربك ؟؟ **




*48_ ماهي التجربه التي تتمنى تكرارها ؟؟*

* 49من هو توأم روحك ؟؟ **



*50_ماهو اكثر شئ تخشاه؟؟ **

*ويى كدا انتهت الاسئلة*
*ودول الباقى هديةمنى ليكى بقى*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*

* مالذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج؟؟*



*نزار شاعر المرأه. وانت شاعرة من ؟؟*


*حمامة زاجل استقرت على نافذتك تحمل رسالة من*
* مجهول فممن تتمنى ان تكون؟؟*



*جريمه تتمنى ارتكابها؟؟*

*ربنا يسترها متقوليشى الى فى بالى*

*قطعة فحم صغيرة وجدار نظيف ماذا سترسم عليه ,,*
* وماذا ستكتب تحت الصورة؟؟*


*كلمه اخيره .. بعد ان اصابك الملل..؟؟*


*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Samir poet (23 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يا بني قوم نام الله يهديك هههههه


*سهران لحد الصبح انا :smi411:
هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*يوم الاحد اللى جاى اخر معاد
من انتظر اجابت اختنا لولو
الرب يباركها
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 نوفمبر 2012)

*يلا يالولو شدي حييييلك*


----------



## Samir poet (23 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يلا يالولو شدي حييييلك*


*لولو خلاص افختفت ومبقلاهش اى
اثر يا جدعان والنبى اللى دورعليها ويلايقها
اعملومعروف تكسبوثواب
ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لولو خلاص افختفت ومبقلاهش اى
> اثر يا جدعان والنبى اللى دورعليها ويلايقها
> اعملومعروف تكسبوثواب
> ههههههههههههههههه*



اه والنبي دورو معانا شكلها تاهت:2:
هروح ادورلك عليها يا اخ سمير


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يلا يالولو شدي حييييلك*



هههههههههه
حاضر:t39:


----------



## Samir poet (23 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اه والنبي دورو معانا شكلها تاهت:2:
> هروح ادورلك عليها يا اخ سمير


*ههههههههههه
اخ سمير
داعلى اساس انى شيخة سلفية
بتقوللى يا اخ سمير
ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> الف سلامة عليها ايديكى
> واتفضلى ادى اسئلة تانية
> :bomb::bomb::bomb:
> ...





:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::boxing::boxing:


----------



## Samir poet (23 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> :bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::boxing::boxing:


*السؤال الربعين لم يتم الاجابة عنة*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *السؤال الربعين لم يتم الاجابة عنة*



ههههه مركز انتتتتتتت
جاوبت:boxing:


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههه مركز انتتتتتتت
> جاوبت:boxing:


*39) اش اسم الرجل التحبينه ايكون جوزك؟ * *
يا راجل 
اسف السؤال رقم
39بى الاضافة الاسئلة دى
اخر مجموعة وشكران
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3330902&postcount=993
 *


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3330902&postcount=993


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *39) اش اسم الرجل التحبينه ايكون جوزك؟ * *
> يا راجل
> اسف السؤال رقم
> 39بى الاضافة الاسئلة دى
> ...



ههههههه
مهو اسمو يا راجل


----------



## Samir poet (24 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههه
> مهو اسمو يا راجل


*
ازاى وبعدين انا راجل واسمى * *
سمير
انتى بقى طلبة يبقى اسمواية دا قصدى من السؤال*


----------



## elamer1000 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

*يا حبيبى انت كتبت منتظرك وبس*
*وانا خرجت ولما رجعت النهاردة لقيت لينك العوة*
*وبعدين انت قافل رسال الزوار والرسال الخاصة وفى الاخر انا غلطان*
*معلش انا النت فاصل دلوقتى اسبوع على الاقل واظبطه ولا على العيد اوصل النت واجى هنا المشرخة متقلقش احجزلى مكان*

*ولما الوقت والنت يسمح هقول انا متبرع *

*اسف لسوء النت*

*ربنا معاك*

*+++*
​


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *يا حبيبى انت كتبت منتظرك وبس*
> *وانا خرجت ولما رجعت النهاردة لقيت لينك العوة*
> *وبعدين انت قافل رسال الزوار والرسال الخاصة وفى الاخر انا غلطان*
> *معلش انا النت فاصل دلوقتى اسبوع على الاقل واظبطه ولا على العيد اوصل النت واجى هنا المشرخة متقلقش احجزلى مكان*
> ...


*يا رجل امال اكدب عينيا اللى انا شايف بيها بتتكتب رسايل بتتكلم مع بنات على الرسايل الزوار وبعتلك الدعوة وبرضومرضتش وشايفك بتعتلهم يا رجل عليا انا برضوالكلام دا
اية الحجج دى انا شايفك بتبعت رسايل زوار وبتتكلم مع بنات
على الملف العضوية وبعتلك الدعوة وبرضو مستجبتش لردى هتقولى النت تقيل ............الخ
امال اللى انا شايفة على الزوار دا يبقى اية يعنى عاوزنى اكدب
عينميا اثناء ارسال الدعوة ليك وانت بتكتب رسايل وبتتكلم على الملف عادى يا رجل حرام عليك الكدب
ربنا معاك والمرة اللى جاية هبعتلك دعوة*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *يا رجل امال اكدب عينيا اللى انا شايف بيها بتتكتب رسايل بتتكلم مع بنات على الرسايل الزوار وبعتلك الدعوة وبرضومرضتش وشايفك بتعتلهم يا رجل عليا انا برضوالكلام دا
> اية الحجج دى انا شايفك بتبعت رسايل زوار وبتتكلم مع بنات
> على الملف العضوية وبعتلك الدعوة وبرضو مستجبتش لردى هتقولى النت تقيل ............الخ
> امال اللى انا شايفة على الزوار دا يبقى اية يعنى عاوزنى اكدب
> ...


*خلاص ياسمير كل واحد ادري بالجهاز بتاعه وحالة النت عنده
وكلنا هنا اخوات يعني مجراش حاجه
ربنا يبعد عننا عدو الخير
*


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *خلاص ياسمير كل واحد ادري بالجهاز بتاعه وحالة النت عنده
> وكلنا هنا اخوات يعني مجراش حاجه
> ربنا يبعد عننا عدو الخير
> *


*يعنى لو النت فاصل
وانابعتلو الدعوة وبيقولى النت فاصل
ييبقى ازاى فاصل وانا شايفو
بيكتب رسايل وببعت للعضويات
عمتا انامتاسف حصل خير
للى فات مات*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *يعنى لو النت فاصل
> وانابعتلو الدعوة وبيقولى النت فاصل
> ييبقى ازاى فاصل وانا شايفو
> بيكتب رسايل وببعت للعضويات
> ...


معلش ياسمير التمسله العذر

ده غير انه اصلا لو مش حابب يدخل الموضوع 
مكانش دخل اصلا واتأسف ولا ايه ؟


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> معلش ياسمير التمسله العذر
> 
> ده غير انه اصلا لو مش حابب يدخل الموضوع
> مكانش دخل اصلا واتأسف ولا ايه ؟


*تمام عين العقل
سوف اخز زلك فى اعتبرى 
واللى انسكر ينصلح
خلاص حصل خير
ومستنين اجابة لولو
قدامها يوم الاحد اللى قادم*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *تمام عين العقل
> سوف اخز زلك فى اعتبرى
> واللى انسكر ينصلح
> خلاص حصل خير
> ...


ربنا يكملك بعقلك
وان شاء الله لولو تيجي وتجاوب


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ربنا يكملك بعقلك
> وان شاء الله لولو تيجي وتجاوب


*امين
**وعقبال انتى كمان
**ههههههههههه
وماريش غيرك*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*لا ياسموره هو مفيش غيري في المنتدي ده ولا ايه : )*


----------



## Samir poet (26 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا ياسموره هو مفيش غيري في المنتدي ده ولا ايه : )*


*طبعا ودى تيجى 
اهوعلى الاقل انا عدو المراءة
ولقت فريسة سهلة عليها
اطلع عيونها فى الاسئلة:bomb:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## elamer1000 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*حبيب قلبى 

ربنا يعلم بس لو انت تراجع اوقات الرسائل تلاقيها زى ما بقولك

على العموم متزعلش وحصل خير

ربنا يدبر الصالح

صلاوتك

+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (2 ديسمبر 2012)

*شكرا اختى واثقة فيك يارب

ربنا يعلم الدنيا مش متظبطة عندى 

ومش بدخل من جهازى فعلشان كده ببقى احاول ارد على رسائل واطلع مش اكتر

ربنا يدبر

صلاوتكم

+++​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *42-من انت ؟؟ **
> 
> انا احمد:smile02
> * 43-باقة ورد لمن تهديها ؟؟ **
> ...



ميرسي ليك كتيير يا سمير
ربنا يفرح قلبكككك


----------



## Samir poet (4 ديسمبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *حبيب قلبى
> 
> ربنا يعلم بس لو انت تراجع اوقات الرسائل تلاقيها زى ما بقولك
> 
> ...


*ولا يهمك حبيب قلبى حصل خير*


elamer1000 قال:


> *شكرا اختى واثقة فيك يارب
> 
> ربنا يعلم الدنيا مش متظبطة عندى
> 
> ...


*خلاص اللى فات مات
ويلا بنرحب بيك فى الاستطافة
وجهز نفسك واستحمة
علشان الاسئلة*


lo siento_mucho قال:


> ميرسي ليك كتيير يا سمير
> ربنا يفرح قلبكككك


*ههههههههههههههههههه
ويفرح قلبك وعلى فكرةامنيتك مش هتتحقق
والسبب انى ناوى اعيش على كدابدون زواج
يعنى مفيش ولالية تتطين عيشتى 
هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 ديسمبر 2012)

سمير مالك وعايز تسيب المنتدى ليه

انا مش لاقيه ابعتتلك فين


----------



## Samir poet (5 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> سمير مالك وعايز تسيب المنتدى ليه
> 
> انا مش لاقيه ابعتتلك فين


*لانى تعبت نفسينا
اختنقت من حاجت كتيرة
هنا
والحمدلله دخولى قليل بعد
كدايبقى عدم دخولى نهائى
وقريبا اغلق الموضوع دا
سلام المسيح معاكم*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (5 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *لانى تعبت نفسينا
> اختنقت من حاجت كتيرة
> هنا
> والحمدلله دخولى قليل بعد
> ...


ياساتر يارب 
مالك يابني عالصبح


----------



## Samir poet (5 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ياساتر يارب
> مالك يابني عالصبح


*مليش يا سكرة
يعنى من الاخر اوضح اختصار 
الكلام كلة وكل حاجة هتتلخص
 فى جملتين
وهما   كاالاتى
اللى فى قلبى على لسانى
واللى مش عاجبو ينسانى*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (6 ديسمبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> *مليش يا سكرة
> يعنى من الاخر اوضح اختصار
> الكلام كلة وكل حاجة هتتلخص
> فى جملتين
> ...


بص انا مش ببفهم كلام الاشعار بتاعك ده
فهمني يعني ايه ؟


----------



## Samir poet (6 ديسمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> بص انا مش ببفهم كلام الاشعار بتاعك ده
> فهمني يعني ايه ؟


*يعنى اللى عاوز يكلمنى 
وشايفنى حد بنسبالة كا اخ لة 
هيكلمنى 
يعنى اللى عوزينى هيجينى
ويكلمنى واللى مش عاوزنى
مش هكلمنى
وعلى راى حبوا اعدائكم
ابعد عن اللى مضقينى 
وخلينى فى اللى حاببنى*


----------

